# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2022 às 19:47)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## meko60 (1 Out 2022 às 22:49)

Boa noite.
1º dia de Outubro com uma temperatura bem agradável, 28,8ºC de máx. Já a mínima foi fresca, 14,6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (2 Out 2022 às 14:44)

Boa Tarde

Primeiro de Outubro, primeiro de verão 
A temperatura máxima subiu acentuadamente, compensada pelas noites mais frescas.
O céu tem se apresentado pouco nublado ou limpo.

Setembro terminou com *21,3 mm*, bem próximo da média, e foi um mês bem generoso com boa instabilidade 
Agora Outubro começa com o pé torcido e olhando para as previsões, mais parece que chegámos a Julho  Enfim, vamos lá ver quando isto muda... 

Sexta: *14,8ºC / 21,9ºC *
Sábado: *12,4ºC **/ **26,2ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *13,9ºC *

T. Atual: *28,5ºC *
HR: 21% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Microburst (2 Out 2022 às 17:03)

Bela tarde de Verão, sem dúvida. É impressão minha ou há poeiras do deserto novamente em suspensão?


P.S. A minha app está a avisar-me da possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã à tarde na AML, sendo que o IPMA fala apenas que poderão ocorrer no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Será verdade?


----------



## Mammatus (2 Out 2022 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,



Microburst disse:


> Bela tarde de Verão, sem dúvida. É impressão minha ou há poeiras do deserto novamente em suspensão?
> 
> 
> P.S. A minha app está a avisar-me da possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã à tarde na AML, sendo que o IPMA fala apenas que poderão ocorrer no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Será verdade?


Sim, existem poeiras em suspensão, bem visível na imagem de satélite:






Máxima até ao momento de *30.6ºC*.

Sigo ainda com 30ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2022 às 19:08)

Bem, acordei com 11ºC, cheguei a Lisboa com quase 19ºC... às 8h da manhã.   

Pensava que o calor ia ser mais cortante, mas as poeiras fazem um efeito atenuante, humidade também baixa pelo que nem díria que estavam 30ºC na capital. 

Extremos em Belas: 10,1ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2022 às 00:38)

Estão 25,0ºC neste momento em Caneças.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2022 às 00:41)

Fui dar um pequeno passeio depois de jantar, noite bem agradável pela Figueira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Out 2022 às 10:56)

Boas,
Esta manhã pode ser resumida de duas de verão e poeirenta. Nem parece que estamos em outubro! 

Entretanto ao sol já se nota o calor. Estão já mais de 20°C em todas as estações da região...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2022 às 12:35)

Boas,

Ontem fiz ascensão  a pé ao topo da Arrábida ( Formosinho, via cascalheira) para ver o nascer do sol, foi simplesmente épico.
O carro marcava 6ºC em Casais da Serra, enquanto no topo da arrábida estava 16,2ºC.
Não sei se repararam mas a estação do Parral, foi aos 4,5ºC.
Logo partilho fotos.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2022 às 14:29)

Boas!

Em Rio Maior temos um dia de Verão, com calor e calima que torna o céu algo amarelado.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2022 às 14:56)

Poeirada hoje:






Outubro começou na RLC com mínimas da estação mas máximas de Verão:

















Aqui na área, máximas de 28,4ºC e *30,4ºC *em *Estacal *nos dois primeiros dias ( a máxima de Setembro foi 31,5ºC);
em *Vialonga,* 28,8ºC e* 31,0ºC* (Setembro teve máxima 34,4ºC)

Neste momento já esteve um pico de *30,7ºC* às 14h30 em Vialonga e 26,9ºC às 14h10 em Estacal.

Vento quase em calma. As eólicas mal se movem. viradas ao quadrante Sul.

Na minha opinião estética... dia feio.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2022 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde,

Máxima de 27,0ºC obtida pelas 14h30m. A carga de poeiras é valente, Céu amarelado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2022 às 20:24)

Aqui vai.
Formosinho cota 501 metros.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2022 às 20:30)

Noite tropical e abafada. Durante a tarde era desagradável andar na rua, índice de calor 31ºC pelos 29ºC de temperatura real e 53% de HR, sem vento, calma total, o que é raro aqui na zona alta da Póvoa.
Neste momento, com o início da noite após um pôr-do-sol e crepúsculo afogados em poeira, sem cor ou amarelo desbotado, estão 22,5ºC em São João da Talha (Tmáx. 29,4ºC); 23,1ºC em Estacal (27,5ºC); 23,1ºC em Meteo Santa Iria (32,2ºC); 22,8ºC em Vialonga (Tmáx. 30,7ºC).


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Out 2022 às 00:48)

E novamente com tempo desinteressante, aparentemente sem fim á vista, excepto para quem pode ir até a praia, que deve estar magnifica, 
novamente poeiras, acho que no meu mais de meio século de vida nunca vi tantos dias poeirentos como este ano, e aqui vai mais um destes dias, a dada altura quase que se conseguia olhar directamente para o sol, não o fiz claro,

algum calor por casa, mas pela marginal estava um pouco frio, e vento fraco,

a ultima imagem, pena não ter sido tirada com um zoom óptico


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2022 às 01:43)

Belas tem o modo vale on, estão 14ºC agora, em Queluz estava facilmente de t-shirt, aqui já não. Lisboa está nos 20ºC, Cabo da Roca nos 22,6ºC lol

Máximas não têm sido nada de mais, 27-28ºC.



jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui vai.
> Formosinho cota 501 metros.


Épico! O atol de areia do Sado sempre presente! (Foste subir as escarpas de calcário durante a noite?  )


----------



## Stormlover (4 Out 2022 às 05:57)

E viva a poeira! Vídeo gravado ontem em Loures e Costa de Caparica.
Apesar do calor de dia, com 30ºC, agora aqui na Caparica, graças à inversão, o termómetro marca 14ºC.
Depois desta semana lá terei de lavar as plantas e as laterais porque chuva não vem e será uma semana sempre com alguma concentração de poeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2022 às 07:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belas tem o modo vale on, estão 14ºC agora, em Queluz estava facilmente de t-shirt, aqui já não. Lisboa está nos 20ºC, Cabo da Roca nos 22,6ºC lol
> 
> Máximas não têm sido nada de mais, 27-28ºC.
> 
> ...



Sim subi, foi tranquilo pois são muitos anos nestas andanças. Olha, a minha verdadeira preocupação inicial era se a rocha estivesse húmida aí podia ser realmente perigoso.
A lestada neste caso ajudou a subida pois a pedra estava seca.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2022 às 09:13)

Muito nevoeiro por aqui!


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2022 às 09:20)

Boas!

Mais um dia de calima que embacia o céu... 

O que vale nestes dias de Verão tardio são as mínimas que têm continuado algo frescas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2022 às 12:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim subi, foi tranquilo pois são muitos anos nestas andanças. Olha, a minha verdadeira preocupação inicial era se a rocha estivesse húmida aí podia ser realmente perigoso.
> A lestada neste caso ajudou a subida pois a pedra estava seca.


Bem que valente! Eu subi com chuva e nortada, durante o dia, já foi um challenge


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2022 às 18:23)

Boas
Mínima de 14,1ºC e muito nevoeiro de madrugada, ainda deu para acumular 0,2mm
Máxima mais baixa que o previsto ficando nos 25,7ºC calculo que culpa da areia no ar que quase esconde o sol. 
 Agora estão 23,4ºC e vento nulo


----------



## meko60 (4 Out 2022 às 21:51)

Boa noite.
Máxima de 29,4ºC e mínima de 17,6ºC. De momento sigo com24ºC e 44% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2022 às 01:29)

Abusado por Lisboa, 22ºC... exatamente a média da máxima de Outubro  

Enfim, mais um Outubro para a lista negra.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Boas
 Mínima 16,4ºC
Agora segue já nos 25,0ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2022 às 13:12)

céu branco, pardo, nem sei bem...
Vento nulo.
26°C


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2022 às 18:00)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. tarde de céu pouco nublado com alguma poeira.  Vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a oeste (praia Formosa):


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2022 às 15:38)

Boas!

Mais um dia de ambiente insalubre de poeiras no ar...

Aqui por Rio Maior temos céu "sujo" e alguns _cirrus._


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2022 às 16:04)

Tempo outonal por aqui com muito nevoeiro, só de tempos a tempos se vê o sol. Anda-se bem de casaco! Litoral oeste e São Martinho do Porto a funcionar ao contrário do resto do país.


----------



## windchill (7 Out 2022 às 16:50)

Meio escondido no meio da neblina, é possível ver desde a margem sul do Tejo em direcção ao interior, a formação de um cumulo-congestus, ali às portas do Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 16:50)

Células de Portalegre, topos vistos aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 17:03)

windchill disse:


> Meio escondido no meio da neblina, é possível ver desde a margem sul do Tejo em direcção ao interior, a formação de um cumulo-congestus, ali às portas do Alentejo.


Essas células vistas também aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Sunset (7 Out 2022 às 17:04)

Diz que 2f deve chover.. Alguma depressão isolada.. Talvez seja o início


----------



## windchill (7 Out 2022 às 17:15)

Já se eletrificou...


----------



## windchill (7 Out 2022 às 18:28)

Continua com um aspecto interessante a célula de Vendas Novas...


----------



## Sunset (7 Out 2022 às 18:30)

E segundo o IPMA deve estar a descarregar com alguma intensidade


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2022 às 19:18)




----------



## windchill (7 Out 2022 às 19:24)

Foi-se a trovoada, mas ficou a lua ao colo de uma nuvem...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2022 às 02:09)

Fui para fechar as janelas para ir dormir e reparei que está imenso nevoeiro cá pela Figueira, já não via isto assim há umas semanas


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2022 às 11:10)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Início de manhã com céu encoberto. 
Neste momento céu a tornar-se pouco nublado. Vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a SW com mar agitado:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2022 às 15:31)

Nortada ainda não penetrou até aqui, o calor lisboeta sente-se nos subúrbios.

27-28ºC no geral, CLIMA Amadora chegou aos 29ºC 

VFX nos 32ºC...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 15:40)

Boa tarde, a frente de brisa marítima está hoje um pouco mais a Oeste.
Inicia-se novamente a convecção ontem avistada no Alentejo, zona de Vendas Novas, e há novas células mais a norte no vale do Tejo e serras:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Out 2022 às 16:05)

Acho que hoje Coimbra pode ter surpresas.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 16:09)

Convecção a ENE.


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2022 às 16:54)

Tarde fresca com céu encoberto no litoral oeste Santa Cruz. Estação IPMA do Aeródromo de Santa Cruz a registar 18°C às 15:00h. Mar agitado 
Vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 17:29)

Células a Leste de Coimbra (Poiares, S.Pedro de Alva):











Têm trovoada concentrada, desde há 50 minutos (16h37).


----------



## RStorm (8 Out 2022 às 19:59)

Boa noite 

Esta semana que passou foi absolutamente horrível, com tempo abafado e céu com poeiras  Isto é que tem sido cá uma tareia de poeiras este ano  
As temperaturas têm oscilado entre os 14-15ºC e os 26-29ºC. Outono só mesmo nas mínimas e mesmo assim... 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de NW, sendo sempre mais notório no pico da tarde. 

Ontem e hoje foram visíveis boas células no quadrante leste 
A partir de amanhã, o tempo deverá mudar e há possibilidade de instabilidade. Vamos ver 

Extremos de hoje: *15,1ºC / 28,2ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2022 às 00:14)

Por São Martinho do Porto o nevoeiro do dia, deu lugar a morrinha durante a noite, cai certinha. 
Noite de Outono só mesmo aqui no litoral da região Oeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2022 às 01:59)

Boa noite,
Nos últimos tempos tenho andado um pouco fora do fórum em grande parte porque não houve nada de jeito para relatar, tirando temperaturas de agosto e muita poeira durante toda a semana (o barro começou a ser notável no domingo passado e só hoje à tarde é que se dissipou por completo devido à brisa de oeste, ou seja, quase uma semana a viver num ambiente 'marroquino'!). 

Entretanto parece que a próxima semana será ligeiramente diferente, sendo que segunda até poderá trazer alguma instabilidade fraca aqui para a zona. Infelizmente parece que será só isso até meados deste mês, já que depois vem o bloqueio anticiclónico de novo... veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 17:38)

Arazede (Figueira da Foz): 1,0 mm.
Montemor-o-Velho: 0,5 mm
Já  chove na zona norte da RLC.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Out 2022 às 17:59)

Chove muito ligeiramente por aqui teto de nuvens alto.


----------



## Sunset (9 Out 2022 às 18:03)

Primeiros pingos de chuva a cair por Lisboa, apesar de ligeiras abertas


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 18:21)

Há células fortes embebidas no sistema frontal.
Esta dirige-se para a costa da Nazaré, talvez:


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 18:50)

O céu está assim agora.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 21:11)

Pôr do sol esfarrapado:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2022 às 08:49)

Início de dia muito giro por Alvalade.




1665385195396 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1665385195379 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1665385195356 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1665385195342 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1665385195325 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1665385195308 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1665385195292 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2022 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Início de manhã com céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de Sul.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2022 às 10:18)

Vão caindo uns pingos aqui por Alenquer...


----------



## Aine (10 Out 2022 às 10:27)

Bom dia, despois de uns dias de poeiras e tempo abafado, temos tido uma manhã de aguacieros e tempo fresco


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 10:40)

Bom dia e boa semana!

Manhã de aguaceiros moderados aqui em Rio Maior.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2022 às 11:01)

Bom dia,
Depois dum domingo meio enevoado durante a tarde, começa a pingar neste momento por aqui. Ainda não choveu grande coisa (está tudo seco), mas espero que a situação mude ao longo do dia!  

O tempo está também bastante abafado, sendo que o termómetro do carro há pouco registava 18°C.


----------



## fhff (10 Out 2022 às 11:16)

Por Sintra,  chove bastante. Já por duas vezes caiu de forma muito intensa. Infelizmente o meu pluviómetro sofreu uma queda e morreu....


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 11:29)

por aqui agora a chegar


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 12:05)

Bom dia!
Chove fraco a moderado por Lisboa, Alvalade. Lá pelas 14h deve chover com mais intensidade, talvez com alguma trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 12:31)

só pingou...


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Out 2022 às 12:58)

Cairam uns pinguinhos a meio da manhã.
De resto. Nada a assinalar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2022 às 13:15)

Quase tudo em Sintra já acima dos 10 mm, por aqui no extremo leste ainda nos 7 mm.

É bom ver chuva de novo


----------



## Aine (10 Out 2022 às 13:16)

Continua a chover e já 2  trovões, ainda muito distantes...


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2022 às 13:38)

Bom dia,

O primeiro e único aguaceiro do dia até ao momento, gerou um acumulado de 2.2mm.

Observa-se a Oeste, uma boa mancha com tonalidades amarelas no radar dinâmico.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 13:50)

Chove bem por Lisboa já há alguns minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2022 às 13:51)

Boas,

8 mm por cá 

13 mm pela aldeia serrana do Penedo (Colares)


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 14:13)

Continua a chuva moderada persistente. Muito bom! E parece que vai continuar.


----------



## meko60 (10 Out 2022 às 14:17)

Boa tarde.
Os aguaceiros até agora renderam 4mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2022 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, 
Pouco depois da minha última mensagem, começou a chover com mais intensidade. Agora continua a chuva, e vendo pelas imagens de radar parece que será para durar mais uns tempinhos...


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 14:41)

Boa tarde!
Chuva! (entusiasmo moderado)

*2,8 mm* na Escola (Póvoa Sta Iria), em Estacal (Santa Iria Azóia) e em Vialonga;
*1,9 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria;
*3,8 mm* em S.João da Talha.

Linha de isntabilidade sobre a RLC:







Células muito espaçadas ao longo deste alinhamento mal definido, movimento de OSO para ENE.






A actividade eléctrica que se ouviu parece ter sido  isolada, naquelas células a sudoeste de Cascais, longe, há um pouco mais de uma hora:






Chuva agora, finalmente, em Setúbal, assim parece pelo radar:


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2022 às 14:50)

Aqui Setúbal ainda nada a não ser umas gotas que nem acumulou 0,2mm ainda, enfim o escudo continua ativado. 
 Única coisa de destaque a temperatura máxima que se mantem abaixo dos 20ºC por muito pouco, estão 19,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 15:09)

uma chuvinha aqui, mas a chuva está a passar praticamente toda a sul.................


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 16:05)

A Serra de Sintra foi o pólo da chuva de hoje e Colares não podia estar melhor localizada: *32,6 mm* até às 15h.


----------



## Sunset (10 Out 2022 às 16:13)

david 6 disse:


> uma chuvinha aqui, mas a chuva está a passar praticamente toda a sul.................


O mesmo a acontecer no concelho de Salvaterra


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Out 2022 às 16:19)

Montijo - Sete Rios debaixo de chuva moderada pelas 14.30, Sete-Rios - Montijo debaixo de chuva fraca pelas 15.30, continua a cair certinha fraca a moderada


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2022 às 16:19)

Aqui ainda só deu 0,4mm e duvido que chova mais, resta esperar por dia 20 em diante... 
19,5ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 16:21)

Albatroz disse:


> O mesmo a acontecer no concelho de Salvaterra



aqui ainda deu para acumular *1.2mm*, mas como se viu o grosso da chuva vai todo a sul


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2022 às 17:27)

Por Alenquer - Alto Concelho fraquinho, mas melhor que nada: *1,84mm*.Tudo o que venha é ganho.


----------



## fhff (10 Out 2022 às 17:48)

Acumulei 13 mm por Sintra (pluviómetro de copo). Choveu bem, de manhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 18:10)

Volta a chover bem por Lisboa. Linha de aguaceiros a nascer sobre a foz do Tejo.


----------



## Stormlover (10 Out 2022 às 18:32)

Linha de aguaceiros que se formou de forma repentina, o radar estava limpo e do nada uma boa carga de água, não estava à espera de uma evolução tão depressa, gravadinho há minutos!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 18:42)

Muita chuva. Acumulados a rondar os *10 mm *por Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 19:07)

confirmo essa linha, mas vai me a passar ao lado também


----------



## Stormlover (10 Out 2022 às 19:13)

Agora foram cerca de 20 minutos de chuva moderada, já não preciso regar as plantas 
Só para que fique claro, estou a relatar da Costa de Caparica.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 19:15)

Passou a chuva fraca por Lisboa. Acumulado nos *12 mm*. Bem bom!

Edit 19h22: volta a chover com muita intensidade. Bela altura para sair do trabalho.


----------



## meko60 (10 Out 2022 às 19:34)

bela chuvada aqui por Almada velha, 11,8mm acumulados.


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2022 às 19:38)

8.8 mm. Belo dia de chuva. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sunset (10 Out 2022 às 19:38)

Salvaterra de Magos a receber finalmente chuva... Até agora 2.29mm


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 19:50)

Acumulados pela cidade a rondar os 15 mm. Não duvido que formem mais aguaceiros ao longo da noite/madrugada.


----------



## remember (10 Out 2022 às 20:05)

Chuvada enorme desde a saída do Tunel do grilo até quase Santa Iria, acalmou na saída da A1 para Santa Iria de Azoia, começou agora a cair bem também em Via Rara. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2022 às 20:06)

Grande chuvada! Por aqui já galgou os passeios, fruto das sarjetas cheias de detritos.

IPMA com alerta amarelo para precipitação até à meia-noite.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 20:25)

remember disse:


> Chuvada enorme desde a saída do Tunel do grilo até quase Santa Iria, acalmou na saída da A1 para Santa Iria de Azoia, começou agora a cair bem também em Via Rara.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Chuva moderada, quase forte aqui na Póvoa.

11,4 mm S.João da Talha
11,4 mm Estacal
7,1 mm Meteo Santa Iria
5,6 mm Escola Póvoa Sta Iria
5,1 mm Vialonga

todos a subir


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2022 às 20:35)

Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago há coisa de 5 minutos, provavelmente da célula que está a leste da AML.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 20:36)

Chuvada na baixa Lisboeta!
Esta estação já segue com *35 mm* acumulados e a subir vertiginosamente.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2022 às 20:36)

Muita chuva na zona oriental da cidade.
A Portela vai com 27,9mm hoje.
15,5mm das 19h às 20h.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (10 Out 2022 às 20:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago há coisa de 5 minutos, provavelmente da célula que está a leste da AML.


Aqui na Moita foi bastante audível.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2022 às 20:39)

Relâmpago e trovão no Parque das Nações. Incrível chuvada!


----------



## Busorganist (10 Out 2022 às 20:42)

Boa noite, sai com o comboio às 20h13 da Azambuja. Chuva muito intensa desde Vila Nova da Rainha. Parei agora em Alverca e continua a cair forte e feio.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 20:46)

Notável linha de instabilidade sobre a margem direita do baixo Tejo, não cessa de chover por aqui e em toda esta zona.







*Póvoa de Sta Iria: 21,3 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 20:51)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Aqui na Moita foi bastante audível.





AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpago e trovão no Parque das Nações. Incrível chuvada!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Out 2022 às 20:52)

Tenho acumulado 9,4 mm na minha Netatmo, às 20:50 de dia 10/10, em Almada. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 20:52)

Muita atenção ao que está a acontecer na cidade de Lisboa. É muito provável que hajam inundações. Estações a rondar os 40 mm já. Que loucura!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 20:53)

Lisboa, Geofísico: 29,4 mm
Lisboa, Amoreiras: 14,5 mm


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 20:55)

TiagoLC disse:


> Muita atenção ao que está a acontecer na cidade de Lisboa. É muito provável que hajam inundações. Estações a rondar os 40 mm já. Que loucura!



"40 mm" ? Ainda não, longe disso, e são acumulados do dia todo.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> "40 mm" ? Ainda não, longe disso, e são acumulados do dia todo.


Obviamente mas foram mais de 20 mm em minutos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 20:58)

Forte trovoada sobre Azambuja, acompanhada com chuva forte!  

O radar mostra um eco laranja a passar por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:00)

Temos aqui uma célula interessante sobre a Azambuja:


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 21:04)

MSantos disse:


> Forte trovoada sobre Azambuja, acompanhada com chuva forte!
> 
> O radar mostra um eco laranja a passar por aqui!



Chuva torrencial! 

Continua a trovoada mas parece mais distante agora. Houve alguns trovões em que o relâmpago e o trovão chegaram quase simultaneamente.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:04)

MSantos disse:


> Forte trovoada sobre Azambuja, acompanhada com chuva forte!
> 
> O radar mostra um eco laranja a passar por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 21:06)

vi clarão para Oeste/NO


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:08)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva torrencial!
> 
> Continua a trovoada mas parece mais distante agora. Houve alguns trovões em que o relâmpago e o trovão chegaram quase simultaneamente.



Faltam estações na zona. Salvaterra de Magos registou cerca de 24 mm em hora e meia.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 21:09)

david 6 disse:


> vi clarão para Oeste/NO



Estão a cair aqui! 

Continua a precipitação forte!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:11)

david 6 disse:


> vi clarão para Oeste/NO



Zona da Azambuja.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2022 às 21:11)

Por Lousa não se passa nada


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 21:13)

Lisboa, Geofísico (IPMA) com *40,9 mm *diários. *25,9 mm (!!)* na última hora.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2022 às 21:13)

Entretanto o Geofísico de Lisboa já vai nos 40,9mm.

Portela nos 36,1mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:16)

Não há estações na Azambuja (excepto a de C.F.):


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:18)

TiagoLC disse:


> Lisboa, Geofísico (IPMA) com *40,9 mm *diários. *25,9 mm (!!)* na última hora.





AnDré disse:


> Entretanto o Geofísico de Lisboa já vai nos 40,9mm.
> 
> Portela nos 36,1mm.



Acumulado de *16,2 mm em 20 minutos* dá de certeza inundação algures na Baixa de Lisboa.

Geofísico.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 21:23)

Precipitação a abrandar. A trovoada acho que já lá vai, já não oiço trovões há algum tempo.

Ruas alagadas como é costume aqui sempre que chove muito em pouco tempo. Não tenho dados, mas não me admirava que tivessem caído uns 20/30mm em menos de 1 hora.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:25)

Situação de alimentação de humidade pelo estuário do Tejo:






Evolução lenta na convergência de duas massas de ar, parece-me.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:28)

Lisboa teve algum aviso amarelo para precipitação?

A actualização dos avisos às 17:37 utc só mostra aviso para Setúbal, Beja e Faro.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> Situação de alimentação de humidade pelo estuário do Tejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A célula explodiu aqui por cima, já há muito tempo que não via isto acontecer. Foi muito intenso, com trovões e relâmpagos a chegarem quase ao mesmo tempo e acompanhados de forte precipitação. Não me apercebi de granizo, apenas chuva forte.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2022 às 21:37)

Novo trovão forte! Pensava que já tinha acabado, se calhar ainda não! 

Precipitação mais intensa outra vez.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2022 às 21:50)

Pelo Rossio... Literalmente uma ribeira desde a Av da Liberdade até ao Comércio, uns 10 ou 20 centímetros de água


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:54)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado de *16,2 mm em 20 minutos* dá de certeza inundação algures na Baixa de Lisboa.
> 
> Geofísico.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo Rossio... Literalmente uma ribeira desde a Av da Liberdade até ao Comércio, uns 10 ou 20 centímetros de água



Pois... 

Foram 24 mm em 40 minutos.
E sem aviso. E com muitas folhas e lixo a entupir as sarjetas e sumidouros. O trivial...


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 21:58)

MSantos disse:


> Novo trovão forte! Pensava que já tinha acabado, se calhar ainda não!
> 
> Precipitação mais intensa outra vez.



Ainda não parou, a situação parece estável, mantém-se a geração de células no vale do Tejo:


----------



## meko60 (10 Out 2022 às 22:04)

Até agora o evento rendeu 18mm.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2022 às 22:47)

uma chuvita por aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2022 às 23:05)

Trovão, há instantes. Parece que agora vem a ronda dois deste dia que tem sido bem surpreendente!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 23:07)

Sesimbra vai (e já está) levar forte e feio. Perigoso...


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2022 às 23:23)

MSantos disse:


> A célula explodiu aqui por cima, já há muito tempo que não via isto acontecer. Foi muito intenso, com trovões e relâmpagos a chegarem quase ao mesmo tempo e acompanhados de forte precipitação. Não me apercebi de granizo, apenas chuva forte.


Realmente é preciso ter azar....precisamente, no dia em que saio da Azambuja, é quando "explodem" trovoadas por cima da mesma.
Mas vá, estive no Cartaxo...ainda deu para ouvir uns trovões, podia ter sido pior.


----------



## Busorganist (10 Out 2022 às 23:41)

Confirmo as inundações em várias zonas de Lisboa de acordo com ex-colegas meus da Carris, nomeadamente em Chelas junto à estação de Cabo Ruivo, na Praça do Chile, Praça da Figueira, Cais Sodré. A nível ferroviário estava-se a temer inundações na zona da Póvoa e na recta da cimpor entre Alhandra e Alverca. 

(não sei se estas informações são relevantes... Mas aqui ficam..)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2022 às 23:43)

Esta célula a sul vem para aqui... Os trovões vindos desta célula são bem audíveis e fortes neste momento: 





PS: Trovão intenso agora mesmo! Estremeceu a casa toda...


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 23:50)

Busorganist disse:


> Confirmo as inundações em várias zonas de Lisboa de acordo com ex-colegas meus da Carris, nomeadamente em Chelas junto à estação de Cabo Ruivo, na Praça do Chile, Praça da Figueira, Cais Sodré. A nível ferroviário estava-se a temer inundações na zona da Póvoa e na recta da cimpor entre Alhandra e Alverca.
> 
> (não sei se estas informações são relevantes... Mas aqui ficam..)



 Obrigado, são bem relevantes, sim!

Os avisos amarelos dos distritos de Setúbal, Beja e Faro foram prolongados até às 7h.
Emitidos avisos para Lisboa e Leiria, até à 1h. A actualização foi feita às 21h18.






Extensa bigorna das células a sudoeste do Cabo Espichel:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 23:54)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Esta célula a sul vem para aqui... Os trovões vindos desta célula são bem audíveis e fortes neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não vai passar da serra da Arrábida.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2022 às 23:58)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não vai passar da serra da Arrábida.


Parece que sim, no entanto está um autêntico festival de trovões neste momento e há um montão de células a surgirem agora. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2022 às 23:59)

Relâmpago e trovão audível mas muito ao longe por Carnaxide.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 00:00)

Desde cerca das 21h30 a estação WU de Zambujal (Sesimbra) acumulou mais de 40 mm.
Quase 20 mm em Marco da Azóia.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 00:11)

Relâmpago e trovão mais próximo. Interessante porque a célula está a uns bons quilómetros daqui. A não ser que se esteja a formar algo mais aqui ao pé (não acredito), isto quer dizer que os raios estão a viajar através da bigorna, que já é bem extensa.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2022 às 00:14)

Literalmente, tudo a passar-me ao lado aqui por Alenquer, só me apercebi de que estava a chover mais forte - o que é confirmado com os* 6, 06 mm* acumulados na Netatmo, quase mais 5 mm do que o que tinha até então - mas, nem dei por relâmpagos nem trovões, tendo sido aqui tão perto na Azambuja, não deixa de ser surpreendente. 

Ainda bem, pq está tudo a precisar no Vale do Tejo!


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2022 às 00:14)

ainda deu para subir de 1.2 para 2mm antes da meia noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Out 2022 às 00:18)

*O que é que foi isto?!  *


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Out 2022 às 00:20)

2 trovões em menos de um minuto no Montijo!


----------



## LMMS (11 Out 2022 às 00:22)

Estranho, estas inundações, pois o Radar não mostra dados significativos para a Cidade!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2022 às 00:23)

Viagem Lousa - Loures com alguns clarões visíveis a sul, que continuam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Out 2022 às 00:27)

Afinal parece que a célula lá chegou aqui... Chuva torrencial agora mesmo!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 00:27)

LMMS disse:


> Estranho, estas inundações, pois o Radar não mostra dados significativos para a Cidade!


Se estás a falar de Lisboa, não podias estar mais enganado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Out 2022 às 00:29)

O céu desabou por aqui... impressionante!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 00:34)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Afinal parece que a célula lá chegou aqui... Chuva torrencial agora mesmo!


Não chegou. Continua presa a sul da Arrábida. Deves estar a levar com um aguaceiro que se formou em terra.


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2022 às 00:36)

Boa noite

Tal como esperado, o tempo mudou e regressou o céu cinzento e nublado. 
A tarde de hoje teve chuva fraca/chuvisco, rendendo *0,6 mm*, mas o suficiente para criar boas poças e molhar a terra  
O vento apresentou-se nulo. 

Por agora, alguns pingos e trovoada no horizonte 

Ontem: *14,4°C / 23,8°C *
Hoje (dia 10): *14,7°C / 23,0°C *

T. Atual: *18,6°C *
HR: 98% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 00:45)

Quando houver alguma descarga olhem bem para cima, se fosse de dia garanto-vos que o céu estaria espectacular.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2022 às 00:59)

TiagoLC disse:


> Se estás a falar de Lisboa, não podias estar mais enganado.


Literalmente só faltava ver um barco a descer o Rossio tão mau que estava... pior era a velocidade da água, infelizmente não gravei mas de certeza que alguém o fez xD

Por Belas ficou-se nos 13 mm contra os 50 mm da capital, por Queluz agora chove a sério!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2022 às 01:08)

Setúbal tem de ir a bruxa...tudo ao lado em todos os eventos, chuva 0,4mm antes da meia noite e 0,6mm depois da meia noite


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 01:08)

Novo dilúvio próximo de Sesimbra:


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2022 às 01:09)

LMMS disse:


> Estranho, estas inundações, pois o Radar não mostra dados significativos para a Cidade!


Houve ecos intensos sobre Lisboa durante algum tempo, como mostra esta imagem: 





O acumulado de 26mm em 1 hora na estação do Geofísico não deixa margem para dúvidas do porquê de ter havido inundações, sabendo já como é a situação nestes casos de muita chuva concentrada num curto espaço de tempo. Foi, no entanto, uma situação localizada. 
______________________
Alguns registos:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 01:09)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal tem de ir a bruxa...tudo ao lado em todos os eventos, chuva 0,4mm antes da meia noite e 0,6mm depois da meia noite


Não me parece que Setúbal queira aquilo que tem estado a caír por Sesimbra.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 01:10)

E vai chovendo de forma persistente. GFS completamente à nora com este evento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 01:11)

joralentejano disse:


> O acumulado de 26mm em 1 hora na estação do Geofísico não deixa margem para dúvidas do porquê de ter havido inundações, sabendo já como é a situação nestes casos de muita chuva concentrada num curto espaço de tempo. Foi, no entanto, uma situação localizada.



Ver  o registo tabela da EMA de Geofísico. Está numa mensagem atrás. 16 mm em 20 minutos na urbanidade da Baixa ( e na Baixa mesmo terá sido pior, este registo é lá em cima no Bairro Alto) é suficiente para levantar as tampas todas.


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2022 às 01:15)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2022 às 01:27)

Frentes de instabilidade são sempre dificeis de prever a localização do diluvio, depois acontece isso como o que foi na Baixa.

Houve estabelecimentos que inundaram por completo pelo que sei.


----------



## Luis Martins (11 Out 2022 às 01:32)

Chove com fartura ja há uma meia hora. Nao pensei que chovesse tanto hoje na zona de Lisboa. Ao fim da tarde apanhei chuva com fartura à vinda para a margem sul. Agora é na zona de Corroios.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2022 às 01:55)

21.8mm no total deste evento até agora. Continua a chover moderadamente.

Falha completamente normal de alguns modelos em virtude da sinóptica presente. É nestas ocasiões, que o recurso ao tefigrama se torna imprescindível ao elaborar uma previsão.


----------



## Stormlover (11 Out 2022 às 02:35)

Atrevo-me a dizer que 95% das vezes que o GFS prevê mais de 25 mm para aqui, não chove assim.
Cai intensa, não o suficiente para isto alagar tudo por ser areia a zona do campismo, mas quase no limite para tal, algo que tem sido raro, bastava aumentar um pouco a intensidade ... Brutal.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 03:08)

Barreiro (12,4 mm), Almada ( 13,5 mm) e Caparica/Trafaria:










Às 00h o MetOffice assinalava claramente a linha de instabilidade persistente sobre toda a AML:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 03:54)

Filme do radar de Coruche, últimas 26 horas:





Sesimbra/Lagoa de Albufeira novamente, depois de passar em Palmela:


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2022 às 07:45)

Bom dia, por aqui já não choveu mais nada de significativo. O total do evento fica então nos *6,70 mm*.


----------



## Sunset (11 Out 2022 às 07:55)

Perto de Salvaterra rendeu *7.11mm* o episódio de chuva.


----------



## Luis Rafael (11 Out 2022 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Baixa da Banheira com um evento de 13.21 mm.




Neste momento sigo com 9.1 mm de precipitação.


----------



## meko60 (11 Out 2022 às 10:14)

Bom dia.
Ontem terminei o dia com 19,6mm acumulados. Até agora o registo vai nos 6mm.


----------



## LMMS (11 Out 2022 às 15:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Houve ecos intensos sobre Lisboa durante algum tempo, como mostra esta imagem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que caiu muita água, lá isso caiu, se vê pelas inundações, mas ecos intensos, isso não houve, daí a estranheza.
No radar na cidade de Lisboa, não passou dos 40 Dbz, o que para fazer os estragos que fez, não é normal.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 15:31)

LMMS disse:


> Que caiu muita água, lá isso caiu, se vê pelas inundações, mas ecos intensos, isso não houve, daí a estranheza.
> No radar na cidade de Lisboa, não passou dos 40 Dbz, o que para fazer os estragos que fez, não é normal.


Lisboa levou com ecos amarelos e laranjas durante uma hora. Não é intenso? 25,9mm em uma hora não é intenso? Não te podes guiar só pelos Dbz, tens de ter em conta o tempo que as células permaneceram sobre a cidade.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 15:36)

A falta de estações na zona atingida pelas inundações ontem é notória (zona sueste de Lisboa).
Até a EMA do Geofísico não retrata corretamente o que sucede nestas situações. Já nos anos 80 presenciei enxurradas destas produzidas por células que se localizam exactamente naquela margem ribeirinha do Tejo, alimentadas pela humidade do estuário. Lembro-me de estar no Marquês de Pombal a seco enquanto ouvia e via as viaturas dos bombeiros a convergir para a Baixa e o cenário depois quando desci lá abaixo era o mesmo desta noite passada.

A estação WU próxima de Santa Engrácia registou *42,7 mm* (10,4 mm em 20 minutos). Mas daí até à IPMA da Gago Coutinho nada mais  há para registar a precipitação.
Largo do Rato (São Mamede), muito próxima de Geofísico, decalca quase exactamente os valores da EMA. Num total de *49,5 mm* no dia de ontem, destacam-se *14,5 mm em 20* *minutos* (Geofísico: 16mm/20 minutos).
Nas Picoas outra estação tem *34,3 mm*, mas sem os picos excessivos registados na colina do Bairro Alto (Geofísico e São Mamede) ou na Santa Engrácia.
Finalmente, Praça de Espanha acumulou *27,7 mm* no dia de ontem, com pico máximo de 7,4 mm, mas em 10 minutos.

A EMA das Amoreiras, pelo valor inferior a 20 mm no total do dia parece ter já ficado mais na margem deste evento.






A pobreza da densidade de estações não oficiais em Lisboa (ou na generalidade do país) é estranha, nada comparável com outras capitais ou grandes cidades pelo resto da Europa.



TiagoLC disse:


> Lisboa levou com ecos amarelos e laranjas durante uma hora. Não é intenso? 25,9mm em uma hora não é intenso? Não te podes guiar só pelos Dbz, tens de ter em conta o tempo que as células permaneceram sobre a cidade.



O teu alerta na altura revelou-se, afinal, bem justificado. Ao princípio, por não confiar muito em certas estações WU, ainda pensei que as duas estações que mostravam valores já próximos dos 40 mm estariam a exagerar o registo, mas depois vi o registo da EMA do Geofísico que validava aqueles acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 15:50)

StormRic disse:


> O teu alerta na altura revelou-se, afinal, bem justificado. Ao princípio, por não confiar muito em certas estações WU, ainda pensei que as duas estações que mostravam valores já próximos dos 40 mm estariam a exagerar o registo, mas depois vi o registo da EMA do Geofísico que validava aqueles acumulados.


Sim. De início também estranhei mas depois cruzei os dados da estação WU de Santa Engrácia com as imagens de radar. E ainda tinha o relato _em direto_ do meu irmão que estava por essa zona na altura. Foi caótico.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2022 às 16:16)

Boas!

Depois da forte trovoada de ontem ao inicio da noite na Azambuja o resto da noite recorreu sem sobressaltos. De manhã quando saí para Rio Maior havia nevoeiro com um ligeiro chuvisco. Quando cheguei a Rio Maior o nevoeiro estava já em dissipação. Por agora temos algum calor e vão crescendo uns _cumulus _principalmente no horizonte a Leste.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 16:27)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois da forte trovoada de ontem ao inicio da noite na Azambuja o resto da noite recorreu sem sobressaltos. De manhã quando saí para Rio Maior havia nevoeiro com um ligeiro chuvisco. Quando cheguei a Rio Maior o nevoeiro estava já em dissipação. Por agora temos algum calor e vão crescendo uns _cumulus _principalmente no horizonte a Leste.



Não houve inundações relevantes? Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria os 21,3 mm, registados na única WU mais próxima, produziram a habitual inundação da baixa da estação ferrroviária:


----------



## Stormlover (11 Out 2022 às 16:29)

Resumo de ontem à noite e de madrugada. A cadência dos relâmpagos não era muito grande pelo que só apanhei alguns, mas apanhei um dos maiores que iluminou o céu todo xD.
Espero que para a semana volte a acontecer o mesmo 
Por agora céu limpo, 23ºC e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (11 Out 2022 às 17:15)

Vista de Figueiró dos Vinhos para os lados de Sertã e Pedrogão Grande. Audível a trovoada.


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 17:34)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Vista de Figueiró dos Vinhos para os lados de Sertã e Pedrogão Grande. Audível a trovoada.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk



Espectacular!


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 17:56)

Células da Sertã e outras, vistas  daqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria, agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2022 às 18:42)

Há 25min atrás também tirei foto para norte, agora tou em Coruche vejo o topo dela por cima da colina de Coruche


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 19:16)

david 6 disse:


> Há 25min atrás também tirei foto para norte, agora tou em Coruche vejo o topo dela por cima da colina de Coruche



Os restos dessa célula vão passar aí por Coruche, já em dissipação.

O único rasto relevante que essa célula deixou foi 4,3 mm em Sertã, apenas poucas décimas em algumas outras estações no seu trajecto de dissipação para Sul/SSO.

Já agora, esta vista perto de Tomar (Asseiceira), às 18h15:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2022 às 19:49)

Poente pacífico... 
Eclipse do Sol, pela Arrábida:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2022 às 20:32)

Boas,

Esta tarde do alto da Serra de Santo António (Alcanena). O carro na A1 chegou a registar 29 graus,  tanto calor porra.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2022 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> Não houve inundações relevantes? Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria os 21,3 mm, registados na única WU mais próxima, produziram a habitual inundação da baixa da estação ferrroviária:



Não saí à rua para ver a dimensão das inundações, mas aqui na minha rua foi semelhante às fotos que postaste. Quando parou de chover acabou por escoar pouco depois, portanto nada de muito relevante.


----------



## LMMS (11 Out 2022 às 22:15)

TiagoLC disse:


> Lisboa levou com ecos amarelos e laranjas durante uma hora. Não é intenso? 25,9mm em uma hora não é intenso? Não te podes guiar só pelos Dbz, tens de ter em conta o tempo que as células permaneceram sobre a cidade.


Ecos Laranja, não vi nenhum no radar por cima de Lisboa, pelo menos no Windy, depois fui confirmar no IPMA e também não vi.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2022 às 22:32)

LMMS disse:


> Ecos Laranja, não vi nenhum no radar por cima de Lisboa, pelo menos no Windy, depois fui confirmar no IPMA e também não vi.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2022 às 22:56)

Boa noite,
Pela zona de Lisboa o dia começou com nevoeiro e fresco. Tarde agradável com céu praticamente limpo.
Bigornas das células da região sul vistas desde o Parque Eduardo VII:





Alguma bruma e boa brisa marítima junto ao Tejo:





A grande célula que atingiu a zona de Odemira, vista do Barreiro:





O radar nesse momento estava assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2022 às 23:34)

Hoje o dia foi muito diferente, depois do dilúvio ontem e madrugada, hoje muito pacífico. 4,6 mm.

Saí de Lisboa com 20ºC e por Belas já nos 14,4ºC e com a nortada parece ainda pior... Aliás até estou com uma temp. abaixo de Colares (16,6), o que não é muito comum.


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2022 às 23:42)

Boa noite 

A chuva da noite passada rendeu mais *0,9 mm  *
O dia teve duas caras totalmente diferentes: manhã outonal com nevoeiro e tarde soalheira e quente. 
O vento apresentou-se nulo, temporariamente fraco de NW no final do dia. 

Agora vamos ter mais um pausa na chuva e regresso do calor, para variar 
Felizmente não deverá ser por muito tempo, pois parece haver mudança a partir de dia 16... julgo eu 

Extremos de hoje: *17,4°C / 25,8°C / 0,9 mm *

T. Atual: *18,1°C *
HR: 78% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (11 Out 2022 às 23:53)

Boa noite,

Para dizer a verdade pensei que ontem o dia estivesse feito e que iria ficar aquem do esperado como sempre, mas saí de Belas com nevoeiro e morrinha, mas quando cheguei ao carro recebi a notificação de que tinha voltado a chover por casa, pensei vai cair mais qualquer coisa...

Qual quê, assim que passei o túnel do grilo, chuvia com alguma intensidade, depois entrei na A1 em Sacavem e chovia a potes, o mesmo na passagem por São João da Talha e acalmou na saída da A1 em Santa Iria de Azoia, pensei foi algo que atingiu esta zona, paro o carro e vou para sair começa a cair a potes e eu olha afinal também cá chegou, e caiu bem durante uma hora mais ou menos, resultado:

12.8 mm em uma hora e 17.8 mm no dia todo e mais 2.3 mm hoje, nada mau, agora o vento é senhor e rei de volta a nortada, sinal de dias de calor... 




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2022 às 12:39)

Por São Martinho do Porto, muita neblina, muita humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2022 às 15:27)

13,4ºC de mínima, o vento não deixou a inversão continuar.

Agora muito sol mesmo, foi aos 25,5ºC a máxima.


----------



## Sunset (12 Out 2022 às 15:30)

O Verão parece continuar na Lezíria.. Salvaterra com 31 graus e vento abaixo dos 5km


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2022 às 16:10)

por aqui também, 30.1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2022 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,
Dia de céu limpo e agradável por Alcochete. Temperatura a rondar os 26/27ºC com alguma brisa fresca.


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2022 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde 

Estes três dias apresentaram-se soalheiros e quentes, embora com o vento por vezes a trazer sensação fresca 
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento tem soprado fraco de N. 
A minha estação teve uma falha na madrugada de quarta e só recuperou o sinal na noite passada, portanto só tenho dados de hoje. 

As cores outonais têm vindo a ganhar cada vez mais destaque, mas já reparei também que há algumas (poucas) plantas a florir também por aqui. 
Já não é a primeira vez que assisto a tal coisa, penso que seja um fenómeno "normal" cada vez que o verão se prolonga pelo outono dentro 

A próxima semana promete boa instabilidade, com a chegada da tão esperada mudança de padrão  Já não era sem tempo  

Extremos de hoje: *14,4ºC / 27,7ºC*
T. Atual: *24,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: N-NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2022 às 01:57)

Parece Primavera pelo quão quente ficou durante o dia, noite gelada ainda.

De noite cada vez mais cedo.

Uns 27ºC hoje facilmente.


----------



## LMMS (15 Out 2022 às 02:23)

Filmado no dia 13/10/2022 no Guincho








						Névoa vista do Guincho - Create and share your videos with Clipchamp
					

Watch videos made with Clipchamp, the best video maker for everyone.




					clipchamp.com
				




Imagem de satélite!


----------



## LMMS (15 Out 2022 às 02:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia de céu limpo e agradável por Alcochete. Temperatura a rondar os 26/27ºC com alguma brisa fresca.


A ultima vez que aí estive, ainda apanhei umas ameijoas, foram poucas e souberam a pouco! 
Essa é a praia dos Moinhos e já fui atacado por um enxame de uns bicharocos pouco amigáveis, tipo mosca e foi uma experiencia bem desagradável, não recomendo nem aos meus maiores inimigos.
Contei as marcas com que fiquei, principalmente nas pernas de 33 mordidelas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 15:22)

Mais um dia de Verão. 
Alguns Cirrocumulus e Altocumulus leves, a Oeste, movimento de SSO.
27°C, 57%. Vento fraco
Flores primaveris, borboletas, mosquitos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 16:06)

Nebulosidade muito longe a Oeste, e alguns Estratocumulus costeiros.

Eólicas em movimento muito lento, ainda viradas a noroeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2022 às 10:30)

Acordamos com nuvens baixas, fazendo a Vasco da Gama extende-se da foz até à Lezíria. Algumas pingas caíram no meio da ponte.

Na margem sul o sol consegue penetrar mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Out 2022 às 12:14)

Depois de mais uma semana de pasmaceira, volta a instabilidade. Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu nublado e tempo abafado depois dum sábado de céu limpo e boa visibilidade. 
As últimas previsões parece que vão aumentando os valores de precipitação previstos para a zona nos próximos 10 dias. O ECMWF na última saída dá mais de 100 mm por aqui até dia 26 - não acho que vá cair tanta coisa assim mas logo se vê!


----------



## RickStorm (16 Out 2022 às 14:08)

Que se torne realidade a profecia da chuva!


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2022 às 14:53)

Por aqui até parece que vem aí grande carga de água. Ligeiro vento do lado do mar e 23°C. Mas o radar não tem a mesma interpretação.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2022 às 14:56)

Por aqui há pouco estava assim, de vez em quando cai uns pingos perdidos


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 15:35)

Chuva fraca já chegou, rua molhada, no entanto grande parte dos ecos no radar são de virga.
Nuvens médias e altas a confundir os ecos, sobrepondo-se os ecos altos do radar de Arouca aos de Coruche, parece mais chuva do que na realidade cai.

Ainda não há acumulados na RLC e mesmo para Sul apenas algumas décimas em escassas estações do litoral, principalmente do Algarve, mas também no Alto Alentejo onde o maior acumulado até ao momento é em Redondo com 1,3 mm.






Movimento SSO>NNE


----------



## Sunset (16 Out 2022 às 15:50)

david 6 disse:


> Por aqui há pouco estava assim, de vez em quando cai uns pingos perdidos
> 
> Ver anexo 2474


Cenário idêntico na Lezíria com nuvens escuras a Este


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2022 às 16:10)

Uma chuva fraca que molhou o chão em Coruche


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2022 às 16:50)

Muita virga carregada no céu, da um ar meio fantasmagórico à Outubro. Céu muito negro para este desde a Expo. Mais tarde público fotos.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2022 às 16:52)

Agora começa a chover mais um pouco por Coruche


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 16:54)

Curiosamente, o movimento de todos estes ecos é anticiclónico, isto é, começa ao largo da costa sul do Algarve por vir de Sul para Norte, e depois vai encurvando para a direita, NNE e quando sai pela fronteira Leste já vai na direcção NE.
Entretanto temos os ecos de uma primeira frente fria a acercarem-se do Noroeste do território.











Aqui da Póvoa também parece bem mais negro para a lezíria e Alentejo.
Apesar daqueles ecos amarelos pelas estações dessa região, ainda só valores de décimas, quando muito 1 mm.

ESE, às 16h00





SO, 16h17







Spoiler: Aspectos do céu na Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2022 às 17:14)

Vai se mantendo uma chuva moderada em Coruche


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2022 às 17:22)




----------



## miguel (16 Out 2022 às 18:08)

Dia de palha e pingos que nem acumulou nada, resumindo 0,0mm e máxima de 22,8ºC...é esperar por Quarta e Quinta para ver a chuva a chegar finalmente.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 19:00)

Poente possível. 
Caiem uns pingos fraquinhos. 21°C


----------



## Sunset (16 Out 2022 às 19:08)

Caem pingos por Salvaterra mas nada de relevo....veremos o que a noite reserva.
Vento praticamente nulo... 20 graus


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2022 às 22:07)

O radar intriga -me, montes de ecos a aparecer, mas está a chover realmente em algum lado ou é só virga?


----------



## Sunset (16 Out 2022 às 22:53)

Até ao momento, a chuva pariu uma mão cheia de nada. Do que vejo nos vários locais é só nuvens e chuva pouca ou nenhuma.


----------



## meko60 (16 Out 2022 às 23:10)

Boa noite.
Até agora acumulados uns espectaculares 0,4mm.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2022 às 23:10)

De São Martinho do Porto chegam me relatos de um aguaceiro ainda ha pouco que durou cerca de 2 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 00:19)

jamestorm disse:


> O radar intriga -me, montes de ecos a aparecer, mas está a chover realmente em algum lado ou é só virga?





Sunset disse:


> Até ao momento, a chuva pariu uma mão cheia de nada. Do que vejo nos vários locais é só nuvens e chuva pouca ou nenhuma.


Virga, tudo fica a meio caminho.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2022 às 00:32)

caiu cerca de 1mm por aqui, em Coruche caiu mais um pouco


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 04:36)

Póvoa de Santa Iria teve 0,3 mm ontem, chuva de lama, veículos novamente prontos para a lavagem.
Hoje ainda não conseguiu acumular mas de vez em quando caem pingos mais ou menos espaçados.

Máxima ontem 21,8ºC.
17,4ºC neste momento com 71%. Mas na rua à 1h30 registei 20,5ºC com 83%, com a tal chuva de pingos lamacentos.

Nada a esperar nas próximas horas. Está tudo ainda para a Região Litoral Norte:


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2022 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de S-SE.

Panorâmica a W-NW a partir do Cais do Gingal:





N-NE:


----------



## Northern Lights (17 Out 2022 às 12:00)

Calor húmido.
Sigo com 21ºC e para cima de 60 % de humidade, seguramente.


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2022 às 12:21)

Bom dia

O fim de semana foi de transição 
Sábado ainda se apresentou soalheiro e com alguma sensação de calor, mas domingo já foi um dia abafado, com céu nublado e alguns pingos dispersos.
O vento soprou em geral fraco do quadrante W-NW.

Hoje o dia segue com boas abertas de sol e brisa fraca de SW-W, após uma madrugada encoberta e com pingos dispersos, que apenas serviram para sujar com lama 
Não espero mais nada para hoje, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro que possa aparecer. A partir de amanhã à noite, aí assim, deverá vir a parte mais interessante 

Sábado: *13,6ºC **/ **23,9ºC *
Domingo: *17,3ºC **/ **23,2ºC * 

Mínima de hoje: *16,4ºC *
T. Atual: *22,8ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 15:19)

Boa tarde
Corrente de Sul com _Cumulus mediocris_, eólicas viradas a SSE, andamento lento ou quase paradas:

Às 15h, ONO





ENE, o estuário bastante limpo de nuvens:





Temperatura aqui na zona entre 24ºC e 25ºC, mas mais a norte VFX e a lezíria chegam aos 27ºC/ 28ºC.
64%


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Out 2022 às 23:45)

De um suposto dia de ............ chuva/aguaceiros !!!,

"sai" mais um dia de verão, 

marginal de Cascais,


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2022 às 00:55)

Nevoeiro cerrado em Queluz, vento de sul bem moderado. Saí do comboio a pensar que estava algo arder lol


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 01:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado em Queluz, vento de sul bem moderado. Saí do comboio a pensar que estava algo arder lol



Confirmo. Duas horas atrás em Alfragide era visível o tecto das nuvens a baixar, já tocava o cimo de Monsanto. Efeito algo soturno.

Aqui na Póvoa de Sta Iria não há nevoeiro mas para Leste as luzes normalmente visíveis na lezíria estão ocultas, bem como a crista dos montes de Vialonga (> 250 m).


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2022 às 01:43)

StormRic disse:


> Confirmo. Duas horas atrás em Alfragide era visível o tecto das nuvens a baixar, já tocava o cimo de Monsanto. Efeito algo soturno.
> 
> Aqui na Póvoa de Sta Iria não há nevoeiro mas para Leste as luzes normalmente visíveis na lezíria estão ocultas, bem como a crista dos montes de Vialonga (> 250 m).


Por aqui o vento está tão intenso que se sente água na pele, deve acumular algumas décimas.

A beachcam do Bugio é só grain  

Mesmo assim, está-se perfeitamente bem de t-shirt na rua.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2022 às 09:22)

Boas!

Manhã de céu encoberto aqui por Rio Maior. O Nevoeiro alto não deixa ver as eólicas da Serra dos Candeeiros. 

Esperemos pela animação dos próximos dias!


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Out 2022 às 11:07)

Está um tempo "pastoso".  
Muita humidade no ar e temperatura bem amena - 20,5 ºC.


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2022 às 11:29)

Bom dia.
Manhã algo ventosa do quadrante S, temperatura bem agradável 22ºC e 82% de HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2022 às 12:09)

Boas,

De manhã cedo o nevoeiro era cerrado.
Venha lá essa chuva.

No passado Domingo dei um salto à Lagoa Azul(Serra de Sintra), fiquei impressionado...


----------



## A ver se chove (18 Out 2022 às 14:10)

Com a temperatura que está não sei se é desta que vamos ter uma semana típica de Outono. 24º, mesmo com o vento que se sente anda-se bem na rua de t-shirt.

A ver é se não temos ai condições perfeitas para tornados, já começa a ser mais comum por cá.


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 14:30)

Boas,
Desde manhã muito vento em Peniche. 
Às 12h30 estava uma bafo estupidamente abafado. Agora já refrescou mas está vento forte com rajadas fortes que já se sentem muito a conduzir em zonas desabrigadas. Escureceu...
A ver o que traz aquela mancha visível no mapa dinâmico dos dados de satélite.
​


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2022 às 14:44)

Boa Tarde

Ontem á tarde, o céu ainda se limpou e a temperatura subiu bem.

Extremos: *16,4°C / 25,6°C *

Hoje o dia segue com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado de SW, a puxar a chuvinha  Venha ela  

Mínima de hoje: *17,6°C *
T. Atual: *24,7°C *
HR: 61%
Vento: SW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 14:45)

A luz já saltou várias vezes. Pelas imagens do Blitzortung a mancha visível no radar dinâmico vem com atividade elétrica!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2022 às 15:05)

Vento a soprar do lado do mar já com alguma intensidade , uiva dentro de casa! Está bastante abafado 24°C.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 15:23)

Aí vem a frente, tocando terra primeiro desde o Cabo Carvoeiro para norte. Para sul demorará mais umas duas horas.
















Dois horários diferentes na entrada da precipitação relacionada com a frente:

Já chove no segmento litoral mais a norte na RLC:





5,3 mm numa estação na zona do Cabedelo a sul da Figueira da Foz; cerca de 2 mm em estações mais a norte, mas os acumulados são bastante esparsos, parece que não chove em todo o lado, nem parece precipitação frontal.

Na Região Oeste ainda demora. Também pode ocorrer uma ondulação da frente que faça demorar um pouco mais a entrada na zona sul da RLC.





Até há vinte minutos atrás aquelas células da frente ao largo da Região Oeste tinham actividade eléctrica, observada durante a meia hora anterior. Calaram-se desde então.


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 15:29)

Embora não haja registos eu quase garanto que tenho estado a ouvir roncos em Peniche. E não foi um nem dois, já ouvi vários.

Edit: Corrijo, sim já há registos de descargas a sul das Berlengas.


----------



## AndréGM22 (18 Out 2022 às 15:55)

Por Almada o vento já vai soprando com mais intensidade, aguardemos pela chuva mais logo.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2022 às 16:00)

Já chove bem em São Martinho do Porto.
Edit: Bastante intensa agora!


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 16:02)

Ainda longe a chuva aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Muito vento. 22,5°C. 71,7%.
Valores notavelmente estáveis e iguais em todos os locais onde se sente mais o vento (20 a 30 Km/h).

Norte, Nordeste e Noroeste


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2022 às 16:06)

Boas,

Nebulosidade média/alta a evoluir de SW e já a tapar por completo o Sol. Vento a aumentar de intensidade, tendo já alcançado uma rajada de 50km/h.
Temperatura nos 22.6ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2022 às 16:12)

Trovoada e chuva forte perto da Vieira de Leiria.


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Out 2022 às 16:16)

A parte mais significativa deste evento deverá acontecer a norte do sistema de sintra-montejunto-estrela.
A sul vai chover, mas apenas "qb".
Já o vento deverá soprar moderado a forte um pouco por todo o país.
Aliás, já se vêm contentores do lixo a passearem nas ruas...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Frente mais próxima, ligeiro aumento de temperatura e humidade.
23,0°C e HR 72%. Vento SSE, movimento das nuvens baixas de Sul; médias/altas de SW.


----------



## tucha (18 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Pessoal, a quem de direito (os moderadores do Forum).
O link direto do Seguimento litoral centro não está a funcionar...

Entramos aqui mas por "outros caminhos".....


----------



## ASantos (18 Out 2022 às 16:29)

Por aqui já se ouve .


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 16:36)

Chove torrencialmente em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche.


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2022 às 16:49)

tucha disse:


> Pessoal, a quem de direito (os moderadores do Forum).
> O link direto do Seguimento litoral centro não está a funcionar...
> 
> Entramos aqui mas por "outros caminhos".....


Boa tarde,

Já está corrigido.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 16:57)

Candy disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche.


E deve estar mesmo agreste por aí e Peniche:


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 17:01)

A frente ondula e concentra a actividade em células fortes espaçadas ao longo:


----------



## tucha (18 Out 2022 às 17:07)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Já está corrigido.


Obrigado. 
Já estava aqui a stressar , com o evento a chegar e a perspectiva de não conseguir ver o que se vai passando...


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2022 às 17:10)

Por São Martinho do Porto chuva forte novamente!


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Out 2022 às 17:19)

Na costa sintrense está assim


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 17:26)

StormRic disse:


> E deve estar mesmo agreste por aí e Peniche:
> Ver anexo 2497


Passou em cheio pela península de Peniche.


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Out 2022 às 17:34)

Rainviewer


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2022 às 18:09)

Ouviram se agora vários trovões ao longe...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 18:14)

Entrada na Região Oeste com toda a força:


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 18:42)

17h55 quando entrei em Peniche... caiu uma carga de água tão grande ou tão pequena que não se conseguia ver estrada, berma de passeios, nada... nicles! Era tudo da mesma cor, cinzento. Parecia que me estavam a despejar um balde de agua continuo em cima do carro. Não ia nenhum carro à minha frente e tive de parar na reta lateral ao fosso das muralhas de Peniche. Há muito tempo que não via uma carga de água tão grande! Valha-nos ser terra costeira, com escoamentos, porque se não...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 19:16)

Apanhaste em cheio com aquele eco laranja forte.
E também com acompanhamento de trovoada:







Das células que entraram em terra com actividade eléctrica o registo foi este:


Spoiler: DEA - 17h30 - 18h30 




















Última DEA forte em Rio Maior.

Nesta altura a frente está segmentada, continuando a parte mais intensa na Região Oeste, das Caldas da Rainha para NNE; finalmente entra uma parte que atingirá a AML, mas pouco intensa:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Out 2022 às 19:23)

Pela margem sul ainda nada.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 19:29)

Aspvl disse:


> Trovoada e chuva forte perto da Vieira de Leiria.



Estava a chegar sim:








Candy disse:


> 17h55 quando entrei em Peniche... caiu uma carga de água tão grande ou tão pequena que não se conseguia ver estrada, berma de passeios, nada... nicles! Era tudo da mesma cor, cinzento. Parecia que me estavam a despejar um balde de agua continuo em cima do carro. Não ia nenhum carro à minha frente e tive de parar na reta lateral ao fosso das muralhas de Peniche. Há muito tempo que não via uma carga de água tão grande! Valha-nos ser terra costeira, com escoamentos, porque se não...



E olha que tiveste sorte, porque se a célula tivesse passado com a intensidade que atingiu dez minutos antes, eco roxo, teria sido o descalabro completo...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 19:32)

Chegou a vez da Serra de Sintra ser regada 






e quem sabe um pouco pela restante AML.

Para sul do Tejo ainda está em preparação ao largo a sudoeste:






Vamos lá ver se começa a encher a Mula:


----------



## Microburst (18 Out 2022 às 19:33)

Por Almada tudo tranquilo para já.


----------



## tucha (18 Out 2022 às 19:43)

Por Lisboa também tudo tranquilo até agora, algum vento, tudo muito carregado, mas sem chuva, ou trovoada ou alguma coisa que faça sair deste marasmo..e com a temperatura a continuar a não deixar que passemos da manga curta...
Quente e húmido, coisa que eu mais detesto!


----------



## MrCrowley (18 Out 2022 às 19:48)

Passaram ecos amarelos por cima de Oeiras e Porto Salvo mas nao caiu chuva significativa.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2022 às 19:52)

Boa noite.
Por Carnaxide já esteve a chuviscar. Deu para molhar. Não deverá passar disto hoje.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 19:52)

Primeiros pingos em Póvoa de Santa Iria.



MrCrowley disse:


> Passaram ecos amarelos por cima de Oeiras e Porto Salvo mas nao caiu chuva significativa.



Com efeito, mesmo os ecos que passam na zona da Serra de Sintra e periferia não chegam para produzir acumulados superiores a 3 mm, até ao momento.


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Out 2022 às 19:52)

Por aqui nada de vento agora, nem de chuva.
Tempo quente e húmido 
Espero que venha alguma coisa de jeito durante a noite


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2022 às 20:00)

Por Coimbra, apenas alguns curtos períodos de chuva fraca. A frente prometia mais, mas assim que entrou em terra desfez-se.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 20:09)

DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra, apenas alguns curtos períodos de chuva fraca. A frente prometia mais, mas assim que entrou em terra desfez-se.



Parece que estas células ainda não marcam a passagem da frente, que está aparentemente ao largo da costa, com pouca expressão no radar mas visível na imagem de satélite e massa de ar:











O limite das massas de ar parece longe, continuaremos neste ar tropical até de madrugada.

Foi prematuro pensar que estas células representavam a frente, era preciso olhar para outros dados, nomeadamente a imagem de satélite e a manutenção da temperatura e HR.


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> Apanhaste em cheio com aquele eco laranja forte.
> E também com acompanhamento de trovoada:
> 
> 
> ...


Com o barulho da água a bater  cima do carro não conseguia ouvir mais nada. Estava com o tlm em mãos livres e deixei de conseguir ouvir o que a minhas mãe dizia.  Foi forte


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2022 às 20:25)

StormRic disse:


> Apanhaste em cheio com aquele eco laranja forte.
> E também com acompanhamento de trovoada:
> 
> 
> ...


Repara bem onde passou o eco laranja.
A linha que tratei a vermelho é a estrada onde eu estava a circular, de norte para sul.
O eco caiu mesmo ao longo dessa estrada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 20:46)

Candy disse:


> Repara bem onde passou o eco laranja.
> A linha que tratei a vermelho é a estrada onde eu estava a circular, de norte para sul.
> O eco caiu mesmo ao longo dessa estrada.


Agora tens a experiência de um eco desses. Como será com um eco vermelho ou roxo?

Entretanto, pondo a frente no seu lugar certo, conclui-se que o que tem passado são linhas de instabilidade no fluxo de ar tropical pré-frontal.
Isto não quer dizer que a frente traga maior quantidade de precipitação. Na actual situação deve-se é olhar para tudo o que está mais longe e associado àquela depressão e que, eventualmente, chegará à costa nos próximos dias.


----------



## Microburst (18 Out 2022 às 20:51)

Permanece tudo tranquilo pelo Feijó, em Almada. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, e o vento de S/SO diminuiu de intensidade nas últimas horas. 

Tempo abafado, 21,7ºC e 87% de humidade. Pressão mantém-se nos 1018,1hpa.


----------



## Stormlover (18 Out 2022 às 20:57)

Hoje pela Caparica foi um dia de nebulosidade crescente, mas ainda sem precipitação, algum vento mas nada de muito intenso, o melhor é mais para norte


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2022 às 21:25)

Fiz a A8 com chuva, mas cheguei a Alenquer e por aqui parece que pouco ou nada choveu...

Em São Martinho do Porto chegou a chover bem, aliás deve ter dado uns mm's interessantes.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2022 às 21:27)

Excelente registo da chegada da linha de instabilidade à Região Oeste, vista desde as Azenhas do Mar às 17:40h:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2022 às 21:40)

Agora sim chove bem por Carnaxide.


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2022 às 21:54)

Boa noite.
Até agora nem pingou. Temperatura 20,1ºC e 91% de HR.
A ver vamos amanhã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2022 às 22:18)

Boa noite, 
Entretanto, depois duma manhã de céu limpo e de uma tarde de céu nublado e muito vento, começam a cair as primeiras chuvas a sério desta semana (e não os borrifos de domingo). Ao que parece ainda não é a frente em si, mas sim os restos duma linha de aguaceiros pré-frontais que por cá chegou. Nestas primeiras horas da noite não espero assim grande coisa, até porque o que estava já previsto nestas primeiras horas por aqui não era lá muito, sejamos sinceros. Que venha o melhor!


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2022 às 22:23)

Boas!

Saí de Rio Maior por volta das 18h00 com trovoada forte em aproximação e céu muito escuro a Sudoeste, Oeste e Noroeste. Vim literalmente a fugir da chuva no regresso à Azambuja. Agora por aqui ainda nada se passou, não choveu ainda e o vento mal se nota. Sinto um leve cheiro a fiasco no ar...  Espero que seja apenas uma má sensação e que a madrugada seja boa conselheira...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2022 às 22:40)

Boas

6 mm
Tem chovido moderado.

A estação de Lourel,Sintra  segue nos 16 mm.
Estação interessante de seguir pois a zona terá uma grande influência da serra de Sintra em termos de precipitação.


----------



## fhff (18 Out 2022 às 23:51)

Na minha, não muito longe do Lourel, já vou com 7 mm. Bastante na última hora.


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Out 2022 às 23:56)




----------



## Tufao André (18 Out 2022 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Registo de chuva por aqui a partir das 19h30. Começou fraca, mas já teve um período bastante forte por volta das 21h30! Está muito irregular na sua intensidade e para já o melhor passa a oeste...

Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra com rajadas fortes de S!

Durante o dia nada de interessante a relatar.


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 00:23)

Parece mentira, ou não..mas aqui por Lisboa nadica de nada!   Onde estão  as trovoadas que o Ipma previu para  as 23 horas????


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Out 2022 às 00:25)

tucha disse:


> Parece mentira, ou não..mas aqui por Lisboa nadica de nada!   Onde estão  as trovoadas que o Ipma previu para  as 23 horas????


Boa noite. Realmente por aqui por Almada, também está tudo muito calmo. Na app do meu telemóvel só dá chuva a partir das 5h da madrugada


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 00:29)

A estação WU de Colares segue já nos 9,4 mm acumulados só na última meia hora. 
Chegou aos 45,54 mm/h de rain rate, correspondente a um eco laranja. O radar confirma.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2022 às 02:09)

Calma, o Harmonie só prevê o grosso da precipitação a partir do final desta madrugada (5 da manhã), com a passagem da frente propriamente dita (já bem visível no radar). Até lá é as células pré-frontais são as que trarão alguma precipitação, mas nada de especial. 
Não cantem já fiasco, pois o evento propriamente dito ainda não começou!!!

Apesar de não ter chovido nada de especial ainda, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nas últimas horas. Está um temporal agreste lá fora!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 04:42)

A frente já passou, estamos agora à espera de linhas de instabilidade fortes, em particular para o litoral norte:













As células que produziram os acumulados mais significativos no litoral Sintra-Cascais estavam relacionadas ainda com a frente:


----------



## Stormlover (19 Out 2022 às 04:56)

Vento forte agora, com rajadas.
A minha eugénia com 2 metros num vaso grande acabou de "desmaiar"   
Já a atei com uma corda rasca a um ferro, mas eu acho que nos próximos dias ela vai continuar a desmaiar


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 05:40)

Mais uma molha das grandes para Peniche, esta dá para acordar, @Candy .






A trovoada não veio por enquanto para terra, passou ao largo das Berlengas.

E vem nova rega para Sintra-Cascais:


----------



## Stormlover (19 Out 2022 às 05:52)

Caiu de novo, e com a linha de instabilidade que se aproxima .... meti garrafões à volta a segurar o vaso.
Já tinha saudades deste bom tempo   
Estão uns agradáveis 17ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 05:59)

Acabei de acordar com o som do vento a pensar que era chuva.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 06:07)

TiagoLC disse:


> Acabei de acordar com o som do vento a pensar que era chuva.



Está perto, do Cabo Raso a Santa Cruz:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 06:28)

E entrou a linha em terra:

Figueira da Foz bem regada:





Das Caldas a Cascais, uma linha bem formada pelo interior da Região Oeste:


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2022 às 06:39)

Chegou agora aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho com muito vento e a cair bem !


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 06:44)

Há 15 minutos atrás, de Alcobaça a Oeiras:






Deixou 14 mm em Alcabideche, 12 a 13 em Colares e Galamares.

Ainda nem um pingo aqui na Póvoa, está quase...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 06:45)

Que chuvada!!! Há meses que não via chover assim.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 06:57)

Já chove por aqui, moderado.



TiagoLC disse:


> Que chuvada!!! Há meses que não via chover assim.



Deixa um bocadinho para aqui, esta chuva na Póvoa ainda não chega para lavar as ruas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Out 2022 às 07:07)

Bom dia a todos. Chove bem por aqui por Almada. Chuva forte há uns bons 15 minutos


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 07:10)

Agora sim, chuvada monumental, e digo o mesmo, há meses que não via chover assim, até faz ondas.
Não durou muito mas deu para lavar (também lavou a máquina...).


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 07:12)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Chove bem por aqui por Almada. Chuva forte há uns bons 15 minutos



Bom dia, literalmente.
Foi a mesma linha que também regou com força aqui a Póvoa de Santa Iria:


----------



## Busorganist (19 Out 2022 às 07:14)

A fazer comboio para Sintra neste momento, chuva muito forte entre Sete Rios e Benfica, e também na zona de Queluz. Parece-me haver inundações na zona da estação de Monte Abraão. (vi vários pirilampos mas tenho mais em que me concentrar...)


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2022 às 07:15)

Bom dia.
há muito tempo que não acordava com o barulho da chuva a bater na persiana...grande chuvada. O rain rate atingiu os 235 e já acumulou 24mm.


----------



## A ver se chove (19 Out 2022 às 07:16)

StormRic disse:


> Agora sim, chuvada monumental, e digo o mesmo, há meses que não via chover assim, até faz ondas.
> Não durou muito mas deu para lavar (também lavou a máquina...).


Foi mesmo, a rua parecia um rio e o vento era bem forte.

No Estacal indica 38mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISANTA617


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Out 2022 às 07:22)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia.
> há muito tempo que não acordava com o barulho da chuva a bater na persiana...grande chuvada. O rain rate atingiu os 235 e já acumulou 24mm.


Veremos o que o dia nos reserva. Venham mais episódios de chuva como este. Bem que são precisos.


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2022 às 07:27)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com chuva moderada a forte em Lisboa. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Out 2022 às 07:45)

Chuva moderada pelo montijo mas nada demais, já percebi que a frente foi bem mais generosa por Lisboa.. Vamos ver o que o dia vai trazer


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Out 2022 às 08:06)

Esqueçam, afinal chove torrencialmente, por alguma razão o radar metia a frente mais a frente do que o suposto.. Já chegou e chegou bem!


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2022 às 08:11)

A ver se chove disse:


> Foi mesmo, a rua parecia um rio e o vento era bem forte.
> 
> No Estacal indica 38mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISANTA617


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2022 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

Ontem, aqui.


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2022 às 08:27)

Finalmente chove por aqui e bem.


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2022 às 08:41)

Thomar disse:


> Finalmente chove por aqui e bem.


E pronto já acabou o evento por aqui , agora chuviscos/ chuva fraca.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2022 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

O acumulado está em *13.69 mm*, rain rate máximo *44.4 mm/h*. 

Agora sim, este é o Outubro que eu conheço, um mês de duas caras distitnas, com a alteração do padrão meteorológico a coincidir com a mudança de quinzena.


----------



## Stormlover (19 Out 2022 às 09:04)

Tanto tempo que eu não via chover assim! Aqui na Caparica a linha passou com ecos alaranjados e foram bastantes minutos a cair como há muito não se via. Aqui onde me encontro houve cheias, que já não via há pelo menos 2 anos, nesta dimensão. Realço que isto é areia e costuma absorver bastante bem, havendo pontualmente problemas apenas.


Fiquei um pinto a gravar este vídeo xD


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 09:07)

Thomar disse:


> E pronto já acabou o evento por aqui , agora chuviscos/ chuva fraca.


Se já acabou o evento em Lisboa, foi outro grande fiasco...!
Choveu um bocadito lá pelas 7 da manha, mas assim começou, assim acabou, molhou a rua e pouco...
Trovoadas previstas pelo IPMA para ontem á noite e madrugada Nem uma ?? Aviso Amarelo??? Para quê! O nosso IPMA comparado com a AEMET ou o Meteo França, é uma vergonha! !!
Agora chove também, mas fraco...


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2022 às 09:15)

Aqui no fiascocity outro não evento, a mini frentezinha deixou 1,4mm


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 09:20)

tucha disse:


> Se já acabou o evento em Lisboa, foi outro grande fiasco...!
> Choveu um bocadito lá pelas 7 da manha, mas assim começou, assim acabou, molhou a rua e pouco...
> Trovoadas previstas pelo IPMA para ontem á noite e madrugada Nem uma ?? Aviso Amarelo??? Para quê! O nosso IPMA comparado com a AEMET ou o Meteo França, é uma vergonha! !!
> Agora chove também, mas fraco...


Ai filha...a sério?
Portanto 10 mm em minutos em várias estações da AML e rain rate acima de 60 mm/h não é motivo para alerta amarelo?

Chove fraco a moderado por Carnaxide. Acumulados a rondar os 15 mm. Muito bom!


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2022 às 09:21)

tucha disse:


> Se já acabou o evento em Lisboa, foi outro grande fiasco...!
> Choveu um bocadito lá pelas 7 da manha, mas assim começou, assim acabou, molhou a rua e pouco...
> Trovoadas previstas pelo IPMA para ontem á noite e madrugada Nem uma ?? Aviso Amarelo??? Para quê! O nosso IPMA comparado com a AEMET ou o Meteo França, é uma vergonha! !!
> Agora chove também, mas fraco...



Para reclamar com o IPMA é favor fazer no sitio apropriado:

Sede:
_Telefone: _+351 218 447 000
_Fax: _+351 218 402 468
Algés:
_Telefone: _+351 213 027 000
_Fax: _+351 213 015 948
_Internet: _www.ipma.pt
Emails
_Comercial: _comercial@ipma.pt
_Informações: _info@ipma.pt


----------



## Aine (19 Out 2022 às 09:24)

Bom dia! E hoje temos um belo dia de chuva e com temperatura bem mais fresca. 

Têm caido bons aguaceiros e agora o vento acalmou.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2022 às 09:24)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de chuva! Saí de Azambuja debaixo de chuva e chego a Rio Maior igualmente sob chuva. A chuva tem apresentado intensidade bastante variável, com períodos mais intensos seguidos de períodos de quase chuvisco, mas tem sido constante.

Aqui por Rio Maior a estação do IPMA marca *9mm* até à ultima atualização.


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 09:33)

miguel disse:


> Aqui no fiascocity outro não evento, a mini frentezinha deixou 1,4mm


Fiascocity Nº 2, somos uns infelizes...


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Out 2022 às 09:35)

Fim de madrugada bem bom em Lisboa.
Muita chuva, após uma noite de vento forte. Acordei com as cadeiras da minha varanda na varanda do vizinho. 
Sigo com 19ºC, chuva e agora, vento fraco.
Que continue assim pelo menos por mais uma semana.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2022 às 09:39)

Aqui por Alenquer - Alto Concelho vamos com *10,6 mm* segundo a estação Netatmo que uso como referência. Nada mau!


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 09:42)

TiagoLC disse:


> Ai filha...a sério?
> Portanto 10 mm em minutos em várias estações da AML e rain rate acima de 60 mm/h não é motivo para alerta amarelo?
> 
> Chove fraco a moderado por Carnaxide. Acumulados a rondar os 15 mm. Muito bom!


Sou sua filha???
Não fui eu que disse que o evento tinha acabado, se ler bem, fiz minhas as palavras de outra pessoa aqui do Forum.
Não sei o que aconteceu nas outras zonas da AML, na minha, perto do Parque das Nações o que choveu só deu para molhar a rua, se isto dá para aviso amarelo, ok...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 09:43)

Continua a chover bem e de forma persistente por Lisboa. Acumulados a rondar os *16 mm*.


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 09:44)

MSantos disse:


> Para reclamar com o IPMA é favor fazer no sitio apropriado:
> 
> Sede:
> _Telefone: _+351 218 447 000
> ...


Ok, foi só um comentário em forma de desabafo.


----------



## Busorganist (19 Out 2022 às 09:47)

No parque das Nações? Cheguei às 8h29 ao Oriente e enquanto trocava de cabine esteve sempre a cair moderado a forte


----------



## srr (19 Out 2022 às 09:51)

Abrantes - 5 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 09:57)

tucha disse:


> Sou sua filha???
> Não fui eu que disse que o evento tinha acabado, se ler bem, fiz minhas as palavras de outra pessoa aqui do Forum.
> Não sei o que aconteceu nas outras zonas da AML, na minha, perto do Parque das Nações o que choveu só deu para molhar a rua, se isto dá para aviso amarelo, ok...


Só porque não choveu como gostaria no seu quintal, o aviso amarelo para a generalidade do distrito não se justifica?


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2022 às 09:57)

tucha disse:


> Ok, foi só um comentário em forma de desabafo.



Sem stress! 

Apenas fiz o pequeno reparo para alertar o pessoal que o MeteoPT não é a caixa de reclamações do IPMA. E se há alguma coisa a dizer é melhor ser diretamente com eles. Bons seguimentos e de preferência sem fiasco!


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2022 às 10:10)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Chuva fraca. Vento fraco  a moderado de SW-W.
Panorâmica a NE a partir do estuário do Tejo bem agitado:






A W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 10:47)

Tudo calmo por Alvalade, Lisboa. Vamos ver como corre o dia mas já foi uma bela rega.


----------



## A ver se chove (19 Out 2022 às 11:13)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 2507


Pico e não acumulado, que até chegou aos 40mm


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Out 2022 às 11:33)

Chuva forte agora


----------



## Aine (19 Out 2022 às 11:36)

Começou a chover... ainda que fraco.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2022 às 11:43)

vai chovendo por aqui    sigo com 11.2mm


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2022 às 11:51)

A ver se chove disse:


> Pico e não acumulado, que até chegou aos 40mm
> 
> Ver anexo 2509


Para evitar confusões, devem ser utilizadas as unidades correctas, aqui estamos a falar de mm/h 
Rain Rate : mm/h


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2022 às 12:41)

Sem precipitação por agora, o acumulado cifra-se em 29,8mm e a temperatura desceu, situando-se agora nos16,9ºC.


----------



## Sunset (19 Out 2022 às 13:19)

david 6 disse:


> vai chovendo por aqui  sigo com 11.2mm


Salvaterra com cerca de 12mm desde o início da noite... Porque ontem não houve chuva. Choveu com maior intensidade as 8h com cercade 6.5mm e desde então vai acumulando mais um pouco


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2022 às 14:44)

Acumulado em Alenquer - Alto Concelho a subir para os *11,26mm*.


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2022 às 14:45)

Boa tarde, 

20 litros em 2/3h, nada mau. 

Por agora, pausa na animação com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2022 às 14:56)

Boa tarde!

Desde o meu post ao inicio da manhã e até agora passámos a ter um regime de aguaceiros, que elevaram o acumulado para 12,2mm aqui em Rio Maior.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 15:09)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 2507





A ver se chove disse:


> Pico e não acumulado, que até chegou aos 40mm
> 
> Ver anexo 2509





Toby disse:


> Para evitar confusões, devem ser utilizadas as unidades correctas, aqui estamos a falar de mm/h
> Rain Rate : mm/h



Claro que têm ambos razão, mas também era fácil de perceber à primeira que os 38  se referiam ao _rain rate_ máximo. Bastava fazer à partida esse reparo sobre as unidades correctas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2022 às 15:43)

10 m por cá.
@StormRic  a estação de Alcabideche que referiste esta manhã de  com os 14 mm não é muito de fiar, eu sigo a que está a uns a 300 metros NE, esta https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALCAB17
Abraço


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 15:53)

Efectivamente a frente passou em Lisboa cerca das 7 horas em ponto, mais ou menos dez minutos.






Sublinhe-se que a intensidade da precipitação não é homogénea ao longo da superfície frontal, havendo intervalos, como o que aconteceu sobre a zona oriental de Lisboa, provavelmente Parque das Nações. Claro que um aviso não pode incluir detalhes destes, que são, aliás, totalmente imprevisíveis.






Às 13h de hoje o MetOffice ainda localizava a frente (linha de contacto da superfície frontal ao nível do solo) a sair da península de Setúbal, o que parece um pouco estranho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2022 às 16:06)

Boa tarde,
Depois dum acordar com bastante precipitação devido a uma intensa faixa de instabilidade (das mais intensas dos últimos anos) que rendeu mais de 15 mm em menos de meia-hora, a manhã seguiu com aguaceiros persistentes, chuvisco e céu muito nublado. Entretanto ao início da tarde a coisa melhorou, mas agora o céu está de novo a ficar mais escuro. Parece que vêm aí os aguaceiros pós-frontais, visíveis no radar. Que venha o melhor!


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2022 às 17:33)

por aqui 12.8mm, tem sido agora uma tarde calma, veremos a noite, parece vir uma linha a chegar à costa, veremos se ainda dá mais algo

18.1ºC


----------



## MrCrowley (19 Out 2022 às 17:49)

Acabou de cair uma bela carga em Oeiras. Corresponde ao radar...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2022 às 17:54)

Chuvada monumental na vila de Cascais.
18 mm de acumulado na estação da Marina.
Belo dia na serra, aldeia do Penedo(Colares,Sintra) segue nos 24 mm.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 17:57)

MrCrowley disse:


> Acabou de cair uma bela carga em Oeiras. Corresponde ao radar...



Eco roxo estava ao largo, célula com potencial para fenómenos de convecção forte!











Deixo aqui o apontamento da chuva à passagem da frente desta madrugada na Póvoa de Santa Iria (7h04 às 7h09).
Filmado até onde foi possível. A partir dos momentos quase finais o vento começou a trazer a chuva verticalmente de baixo para cima, a bem da saúde da máquina terminou aí o filme. 
Começa moderada e depois passa a forte embrulhada no vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2022 às 18:02)

Eu não disse que vinha mais água durante a tarde? 

Lá vieram os aguaceiros pós-frontais para alegrar ainda mais o dia. Chove com bastante intensidade de novo, e ao que parece será para durar um bocado...


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2022 às 18:18)

Chove de forma moderada mas persistente. Uma bênção para os solos e aquíferos.

22mm desde as 00h.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 18:19)

A célula de Oeiras passou de raspão aqui na Póvoa, a sueste.
O movimento geral é de SO/OSO e bastante rápido.
Foi enfraquecendo pelo caminho mas deve ter regado bem e depressa por onde passou:


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2022 às 18:22)

Chuva fraca em Almada.


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2022 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Finalmente chuva a sério 
Após uma madrugada bastante ventosa, a manhã arrancou com uma grande chuvada, seguida de chuva fraca/chuvisco persistentes até ao inicio da tarde.
A tarde tem sido calma tanto em vento como chuva, recomeçando a chover bem neste exato momento.
O meu acumulado segue nos *4,2 mm *e a estação da Clima.AML nos *8,4 mm*, nada mau para o começo**

T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: SW - 6,5 Km/h


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> A célula de Oeiras passou de raspão aqui na Póvoa, a sueste.
> O movimento geral é de SO/OSO e bastante rápido.
> Foi enfraquecendo pelo caminho mas deve ter regado bem e depressa por onde passou:


Esta deve ter sido a que passou em Sintra também,  entre as 16.45, e até  à  meia hora atrás , choveu torrencialmente  aqui na Serra..

Na Praia  Grande entre as 15 e as 17, tb grandes cargas de agua de vez em quando, intercaladas com pedacos de ceu menos carregado, em que até  se conseguia ver alguma coisa de azul...

Céus  belissimos para quem gosta de Fotografia, como eu...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 18:39)

tucha disse:


> Céus belissimos para quem gosta de Fotografia, como eu...



Fotos!!   

Entretanto, uma célula agressiva numa zona (Almeirim) que já tem visto em algumas ocasiões fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 18:53)

Panorama bonito. Céu aberto a oeste com a luz laranja do poente a iluminar:









Acumulados a rondar os 22 mm por Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2022 às 19:01)

vai chovendo fraco por aqui

há pouco tinha esta vista para NW


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 19:13)

Chove forte no Marquês de Pombal. Molha do dia: check. 
Belo rio a descer o Parque Eduardo VII.


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2022 às 19:35)

Vai chovendo fraco por Lisboa.
Vento fraco de SW.
Crepúsculo a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2022 às 19:45)

por aqui chove mais agora


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 20:09)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui chove mais agora



Se não passou mesmo aí em cima, foi quase...










Mas ainda vêm lá mais, uma vai mesmo passar em Coruche ou ligeiramente a sueste mas há outra que via direitinha à Fajarda.

E para a AML são as últimas do dia, grande aberta ao largo da costa, talvez...


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2022 às 20:35)

foi passando agora, a parte final, praticamente tudo a sul, cai uma chuvita fraca, ainda subiu para *16mm*


----------



## Sunset (19 Out 2022 às 21:00)

Por Salvaterra a chuva parece ter terminado e depois da forte chuva de fim de tarde deu um acumulado de 19.4

Agora 15 graus, resultados da queda de 3 graus em poucos minutos da passagem da frente das 18h


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2022 às 21:37)

Boas
Dia de pouca chuva AQUI, acumulados apenas 4,0mm e trovoada mais uma vez muito longe sempre a fugir daqui. 
Noite segue calma com clarões longe para os lados de Évora


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Out 2022 às 21:53)

O grosso da precipitação amanhã ficará na região centro certo? Corrijam-me se estiver errado pfv..


----------



## tucha (19 Out 2022 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> Se não passou mesmo aí em cima, foi quase...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirma-se que nao se vê  chuva aqui pela parte Oriental  de Lisboa, desde as 20.00 horas quando cheguei vinda de Sintra..e como até  vi estrelas no ceu quando cheguei a casa, deduzo que a coisa esteja muito mais pacifica, embora tenha visto muitos lençóis  de agua na Segunda Circular, ou seja imagino que da parte da tarde tenho por aqui chovido bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2022 às 23:05)

Não tenho acompanhado muito as frentes, mas é muito bom termos esta depressão para acabar Outubro.

Ontem: 6,6 mm
Hoje: 29,5 mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 23:26)

Mais uns aguaceiros expectáveis daqui a cerca de duas horas, daquelas células ao largo da costa, em formação e movimento SSO-NNE.
Peniche será provavelmente o primeiro local a receber precipitação.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Out 2022 às 23:28)

Hoje, finalmente chuva, vento forte no início da noite passada e ate nevoeiro a tapar o tipo da Serra da Amoreira,

por agora tudo calmo, mas a ficar frio ( finalmente), 

Baia de Cascais ao fundo,


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2022 às 23:43)

Termino o dia com 35mm acumulados. Temperatura actual 15ºC vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 23:46)

Vitor TT disse:


> Baia de Cascais ao fundo,



Fabulosa luz, bela foto!

O momento foi aproximadamente este, aquela cortina de chuva corresponde ao eco em aproximação ao Estoril:






Nesta altura está tudo calmo pela RLC no que respeita a precipitação.
Continua a lenta aproximação da linha de células ao largo da RLC, aumenta o seu número gradualmente, chegam à costa em pouco menos de duas horas.






Fica o filme do evento, visto pelo radar de Coruche, últimas 58 horas desde 2ªfeira às 13h.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2022 às 23:54)

Em Alenquer fechamos o dia nos *17,21mm*. Nada mau!


----------



## remember (20 Out 2022 às 00:00)

Boa noite, 

Mais um aniversário molhado  10.5mm com rajada máxima de 47 km, chegando perto do dia, muda sempre o tempo

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (20 Out 2022 às 00:03)

Dia de bastante chuva sob a forma de aguaceiros por vezes fortes!
Durante a madrugada fui acordado por volta das 6h30 com uma chuvada torrencial que durou aproximadamente 15 min, onde o rain rate chegou perto dos 50 mm/h!!
Destaque também para o período da tarde com alguns aguaceiros algo intensos...
Acumulado bem generoso por aqui de *32,5 mm*!  Para começar não está nada mau...

Ontem a precipitação do final de tarde e noite rendeu apenas *1,8 mm*.

Descida considerável da temperatura hoje, com apenas 18,8°C de máxima e 14,1°C de mínima (atingida há poucas horas).
15,8°C actuais e vento fraco. 

Amanhã está a prometer mais em termos de precipitação! Veremos


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2022 às 00:51)

Boas,

Ontem terminou nos 17 mm.
O por-do-sol estava de uma maneira incrível,  que luz.
Valeu a pena fazer a estrada do guincho,  aliás vale sempre.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2022 às 01:16)

Boa noite,

O dia fechou com *20.09 mm* de acumulado, sendo os períodos de maior precipitação o da passagem da frente propriamente dita ao início da manhã, e os aguaceiros ao final da tarde, num dos quais houve uma interessante queda da temperatura.

Por falar em temperatura, a máxima foi registada ao início da madrugada, ou seja, antes da passagem da frente. O resto do dia já foi em regime pós-frontal, com a temperatura a oscilar ao sabor dos aguaceiros, e não mais atingiu a barreira dos 20ºC.

Extremos do dia: *20.7ºC* / *14.9ºC*







Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de SSE e uns frescos 16.5ºC

Veremos o que nos reserva amanhã, certo é que eu já tinha saudades de um dia outonal como o de hoje, chega de "Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre"!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 02:20)

Quase a chegarem, as primeiras células novas, afinal demorou um pouco mais de duas horas:






Há algumas descargas eléctricas mas muito raras, ao largo de Peniche e Santa Cruz.

São células bastante reduzidas em área, mas com ecos fortes, verdadeiras torres estreitas:






Durante o dia a vista para o mar devia ser bonita.

Atenção Peniche...


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 03:06)

E foi Peniche a apanhar com a primeira destas células:









Só aquela célula a NNO das Berlengas teve trovoada na última hora (DEA às 2h38).
Entretanto formam-se em terra, zona de Sintra-norte, o que parecem futuras células. A sul de Cascais e da Península de Setúbal também vem lá qualquer coisa..


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 03:56)

As células a sul de Cascais formaram-se com eco laranja e entraram para norte, Serra de Sintra mais uma rega.
E aqui na Póvoa também.
Ao largo da Nazaré as células organizaram-se em linha.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 04:39)

Células a caminho da Figueira da Foz, NNE mais para o lado de Montemor-o-Velho.


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2022 às 08:39)

StormRic disse:


> Quase a chegarem, as primeiras células novas, afinal demorou um pouco mais de duas horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adormeci de tal forma que não ouvi nada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2022 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Depois duma noite relativamente calma, com apenas umas pingas a meio da madrugada mas que praticamente não acumularam nada, o dia de hoje parece que vai ser bem chuvoso vendo pelo radar. O céu encontra-se bem escuro a Sul e a chuva tem-se intensificado ao longo da manhã. Um dia puramente outonal, o de hoje!


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2022 às 11:03)

Inicio de manha com dois breves períodos de chuva fraca. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2022 às 11:09)

Aqui tem estado a manhã toda a chover fraco mas melhor que o dia de ontem!!! acumulados até agora 6mm e temperatura de 17ºC  
 Acumulados desde o inicio do evento 10mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2022 às 11:45)

Por aqui também esteve a chover durante toda a manhã de forma fraca. Entretanto, a partir das onze, a chuva parou e o céu até ficou um pouco mais claro, mas ainda foi uma ótima rega!


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2022 às 12:07)

por aqui cerca de *6mm*, a chuva parou há poucos minutos, obviamente que o melhor passou foi de raspão a sul... há 2 estações nos arredores Coruche, uma na vila de um colega daqui vai quase com 20mm e outro nos Montinhos dos Pegos (um pouco a sul de Coruche) já vai com 26mm


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2022 às 12:28)

Boa tarde,

Seguimos com um acumulado de 4.3mm desde a meia noite. Algumas abertas a deixar o Sol espreitar neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2022 às 13:20)

Por aqui hoje nem uma pinga ...não chegou cá nada, talvez ainda venha algo? O vento intensifica, a ver vamos...


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2022 às 13:26)

Boa tarde.
Até agora acumulou 3,8mm, a temperatura subiu aos 20,4ºC e com uma HR de 91%.


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2022 às 14:12)

Boas!

Aqui em Rio Maior o acumulado hoje é de 0,1 mm, praticamente não ocorreu precipitação. Veremos se as coisas mudam durante a tarde.


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2022 às 14:43)

Por Salvaterra o acumulado de hoje está nos 1.3mm e tudo no decorrer da noite. Por agora, segue se com 23 graus


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 14:45)

Ontem, em Cascais:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Out 2022 às 15:15)

Aguaceiro forte por Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 15:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Ontem, em Cascais:



Quando vivia em Carcavelos também presenciei uma nuvem destas, mas vinha paralela à costa, de sul para norte. A zona entre a baía de Cascais à boca do Tejo e Cabo Espichel sempre me apercebi de ter condições especiais para fenómenos interessantes.
---
Acumulados desta noite/madrugada/manhã aqui pela zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria (linha de Sacavém a Vialonga):

3,3 mm Sacavém
2,8 mm São João da Talha
3,0 mm Estacal
3,8 mm Meteo Santa Iria
5,6 mm Vialonga

A "Armand" está de partida para a Irlanda, depois de ter atingido o seu máximo cavamento (978 hPa). Este vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Sul/SSO está relacionado com esse movimento.











Em princípio a linha de ecos a chegar agora ao litoral corresponde à oclusão:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 15:51)

De toda a RLC, a zona que me parece ter recebido mais precipitação esta madrugada e manhã é a área de influência da Serra da Arrábida, com várias estações acima dos 10 mm e atingindo mesmo os 20 mm, numa linha aproximada de Sesimbra a Palmela/Pinhal Novo:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 16:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Ontem, em Cascais:


A mesma shelf-cloud vista já mais a sul, desde a ponte 25 de abril:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2022 às 17:02)

Boa tarde.
Volta a chover bem por Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 17:09)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Volta a chover bem por Lisboa.



A oclusão foi entrando lentamente, com chuva em geral moderada mas tem por vezes células um pouco mais intensas de curta duração (pequenas manchas amarelas):





Coimbra, há hora e meia atrás, recebeu uma célula forte pré-frontal:





Mas é uma das zonas que não tem recebido muita precipitação, apesar da passagem das frentes, a par de Setúbal urbana ou mesmo do Porto.

Em off-topic refira-se que a Região Sul tem hoje acumulados volumosos quase generalizados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2022 às 17:12)

Chuva muito intensa neste momento pela Charneca, depois duma tarde de maior calmaria. Está mesmo um tempo de outono à antiga!


----------



## LMMS (20 Out 2022 às 17:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Ontem, em Cascais:


Foi por cima de onde moro, mas não dei conta.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2022 às 17:25)

Aguaceiro passageiro, mas o suficiente para elevar a contagem até aos 7.0mm.
Horizonte a abrir gradualmente.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2022 às 19:20)

Afinal ainda tive direito a *6,5 mm* hoje (Netatmo) aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho.

O total do evento vai nos *23,6mm*.
Não sendo um valor fantástico, já não está mal ...venha amanhã para subir isto um pouco mais!


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2022 às 19:50)

Boa noite

Hoje foi mais fraquinho em termos de chuva. Chuva fraca/chuvisco na parte inicial da manhã e uma boa chuvada no final da tarde.
Sigo com *2,1 mm *e a estação Clima.AML vai nos *4,6 mm *

O céu esteve sempre nublado e o vento soprou em geral fraco de SW. 
Veremos as próximas as horas 

Extremos: *15,9ºC **/ **22,0ºC **/ **2,1 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *18,1ºC*
HR: 81%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2022 às 19:51)

*10mm*


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2022 às 20:45)

david 6 disse:


> *10mm*


8.4mm aqui ao lado


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2022 às 20:48)

david 6 disse:


> *10mm*


8.4mm aqui ao lado num total até agora de 28.4mm


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2022 às 01:11)

O dia ontem acabou com 9,4mm é bom mas longe dos valores aqui ao lado, como sempre... depois da meia noite levo 0,2mm 
 Nem 15mm levo desde o inicio do evento.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2022 às 09:55)

Aqui a madrugada toda para cair apenas 1,4mm, e vai indo assim gota a gota, ainda bem que no restante pais não tem chovido tão pouco como aqui, desde o inicio do evento apenas 14,8mm.. 
18,3ºC


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2022 às 10:54)

Fraquinho, fraquinho hoje... estamos a zeros na contagem de acumulado. Céu muito nublado, mas nada cai.

O Rio Atmosférico tem sido só um Ribeiro por estes lados...


----------



## tucha (21 Out 2022 às 13:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Fraquinho, fraquinho hoje... estamos a zeros na contagem de acumulado. Céu muito nublado, mas nada cai.
> 
> O Rio Atmosférico tem sido só um Ribeiro por estes lados...


Sim, hoje ainda não choveu aqui pelos lados do lado Oriental de Lisboa...
E ontem de manha e depois das 20, também nada...
E trovoadas, desde o inicio da semana...nem uma!
De facto o Rio Atmosférico por aqui passou muito ao lado...


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2022 às 14:21)

aguaceiros vão passando ao lado...


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2022 às 14:29)

Segue o dia calmo sem ver o sol e com temperatura amena de 19,7ºC, acumulados hoje até agora apenas 2,0mm e 16,0mm desde o inicio do evento


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2022 às 16:14)

Boas!

Dia de desfile de nuvens que nada têm deixado cair. Desde que cheguei a Rio Maior praticamente não choveu, o acumulado de 8,1mm ocorreu durante a madrugada.


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2022 às 16:37)

Boa tarde.
Até agora nem uma pinga de água, a temperatura está nos 19,4ºC e a HR nos 90%.


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2022 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Dia novamente cinzento, mas não vi chuva até agora.
No entanto, a minha estação registou *0,3 mm*, deve ter passado alguma coisa na madrugada. 
O vento tem se apresentado nulo, mas pela hora de almoço ainda soprou bem de SW. 

Amanhã parece que vamos ter novo agravamento, vamos ver 

Extremos: *15,7ºC / 22,3ºC / 0,3 mm *(até agora)
T. Atual: *19,8ºC *
HR: 82%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 18:59)

Acumulados zero aqui na zona, e até na maior parte da AML. Por vezes o chão mostrava-se humedecido, alguns pingos.
No entanto, céus que até pareciam ameaçadores.
Sob aquele manto de Cirrostratus e Altostratus, associado ao jet, ainda havia alguns Fractocumulus desconjuntados, e uma rugosidade inferior curiosa das nuvens médias e altas:

(Horas utc)
15:00:27 Sul (Vê-se o Parque das Nações numa aberta dos prédios próximos)






15:19:17 SE





15:28:57 SO (Vem lá chuva? Não, nem um pingo!)





16:55:10 ONO Uma hora antes do pôr-do-sol já era evidente que este iria ser bastante estético, ao contrário do que tinha sido o dia: o manto de nuvens altas mostrava o seu bordo longe.





17:19:52 ONO





Seguem-se fotos do pôr-do-sol... deve haver bastantes.


----------



## Candy (21 Out 2022 às 21:04)

Peniche, 19h05...
Já não conseguia chegar ao Cabo Carvoeiro a tempo. Parei mesmo na lateral do hospital onde tinha zona descampada.


----------



## Stormlover (21 Out 2022 às 21:23)

Hoje pensei que choveria mais por aqui e nada. . . 
Tempo muito calmo e nublado e ondulação a diminuir.
Logo de madrugada começará o vento de novo  

Aqui deixo um vídeo resumo de ontem, na passagem de uma linha de instabilidade do "Armandinho "


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2022 às 21:27)

Final do dia de hoje em Lisboa:


----------



## Candy (21 Out 2022 às 21:52)

Estas captadas por um vizinho a partir da janela de casa.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 22:18)

Candy disse:


> Peniche, 19h05...



Espectáculo! Obrigado! 

A faixa de nuvens médias e altas que produziu esse tecto era esta. E nesta animação vê-se bem o que vem para amanhã:


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Out 2022 às 22:54)

Da minha perspectiva, arredores de Caneças - Montemor e claro do marco geodésico de Montemor, 


temperaturas amenas, a chuva "voou" para outros lados,


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2022 às 01:02)

Boas
Já choveu na primeira hora da madrugada quase tanto como no dia todo de ontem, o que também não é difícil! Acumulados desde as 00h 1,8mm
16,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 01:18)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Já choveu na primeira hora da madrugada quase tanto como no dia todo de ontem, o que também não é difícil! Acumulados desde as 00h 1,8mm
> 16,9ºC



E com razão para tal acontecer: há um alinhamento de células a passar por Setúbal, e uma delas, mais avantajada embora todas pouco intensas, entrou mais na península.






Há acumulados em toda a periferia da Arrábida até 2,5 mm.

Aquela célula pertencia à frente que ainda se mantém pelo Sul, mas com tendência a subir em latitude novamente.
Está indicada a célula divergente que atingiu Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 02:42)

Despedida da "Armand", poente de ontem dia 21, aqui na Póvoa.





Spoiler: Fotos poente último dia da Armand



(Horas utc)
17:45:19 ONO





17:45:32 Oeste





17:46:07 OSO





17:46:26 SO





17:46:52 OSO





17:52:24 NO





17:53:14 ENE





17:54:44 ONO





17:59:46 OSO





18:01:06 OSO


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 05:20)

Isto em princípio deve ser o ramo quente da ondulação da frente que estava no Sul e progride agora para Norte/NNE.






Tem chovido pela AML e Região Oeste, quer de alguns aguaceiros quer desta suposta frente. Há acumulados na rede WU desde algumas décimas até vários milímetros, algumas estações com mais de 5 mm, como na zona da Serra de Sintra.

A imagem de satélite da "Beatriz" (ainda não nomeada, apesar dos avisos laranja para agitação marítima - os outros avisos são apenas amarelos) é impressionante, com a formação das frentes bem delineada. Assinalei a ondulação da frente que tem produzido a precipitação das últimas horas (pouca certeza nesta localização).






Na carta de previsão para as 6h de hoje, estava assinalada a referida ondulação, precursora das frentes da "Beatriz" (carta esta que obviamente já estará desviada da efectiva situação sinótica, como a análise das 0h já mostrava).


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 05:47)

Movimento para NNE/NE:






Mesmo esta célula de eco vermelho não teve trovoada.

Pelo contrário, ao longo da frente fria da "Beatriz" as descargas fortíssimas (> 100 kA) são numerosas).


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Out 2022 às 08:29)

Está a dar-lhe forte e feio. Que dilúvio aqui na costa....


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2022 às 08:38)

Bom dia, mais *4,05 mm* durante a noite. Não sei exatamente a que horas...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2022 às 09:13)

Boas

Acumulados bem elevados na região de Colares.
Ouro na serra, finalmente!

42 mm - Mucifal
37 mm - Penedo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2022 às 09:37)

A situação pode ser perigosa...
55 mm Mucifal 
52 mm Penedo (30 mm em 1 hora)
Wow


----------



## fhff (22 Out 2022 às 09:48)

Muita chuva por todo o litoral sintrense e Mafra. Estradas bem perigosas. Já não apanhava uma chuvada continua e tão extensa há muito tempo. Infelizmente o meu pluviometro está avariado. Já vou ver o de copo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Out 2022 às 09:50)

Tendo em conta esses acumulados na zona de Sintra, e que a mesma linha vai passar em Lisboa, se continuar com esta actividade e o  deslocamento muito lento, tem potencial para causar problemas na cidade. São estas linhas quase estacionárias sempre na mesma orientação as mais perigosas.

PS: De referir que o ECMWF modela esta linha bastante mais a leste que o que está a acontecer na realidade, mas também mostra o seu deslocamento para leste sem perder atividade, o que significa que poderá haver acumulados bem interessantes ainda pelo sul no dia de hoje. Isto além da frente propriamente dita associada à BEATRICE (já foi nomeada pela AEMET) que passará à tarde, mas essa o modelo já a coloca a atravessar a região da grande Lisboa e o Sul com pouca atividade. Veremos, porque como temos notado, os modelos têm por vezes erros algo grosseiros nestes eventos.


----------



## fhff (22 Out 2022 às 09:56)

Por Nafarros, Sintra.


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 09:59)

Chuva forte e com boas rajadas aqui por Oeiras


----------



## Sunset (22 Out 2022 às 10:01)

Ecos Amarelos a atravessar Lisboa, chove com intensidade elevada


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Out 2022 às 10:02)

Está um autêntico diluvio lá fora!


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2022 às 10:06)

Bom dia!

Forte chuvada que vai caindo há uns 10 min, acompanhada por fortes rajadas de vento!!

Ontem não choveu nada, 0 mm, apenas o céu esteve encoberto todo o dia e com pouco vento. 
Na 5f, também houve pouca precipitação e apenas acumulou 3,8 mm por aqui.


----------



## LMMS (22 Out 2022 às 10:07)

A cair forte Parede.
Com um rate máximo de 140 m/m.


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 10:12)

Pela primeira vez em 31 anos vejo um passeio da minha zona completamente alagado  .. Nunca tal aconteceu por estas bandas. Mas que continue a chuva, é sempre bem-vinda


----------



## Geopower (22 Out 2022 às 10:16)

Bom dia. Grande carga de água em Lisboa. Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Out 2022 às 10:18)

Chove torrencialmente há 20 minutos. Vamos ter problemas...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2022 às 10:20)

Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas.
Vento forte de sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2022 às 10:21)

Chuva torrencial agora mesmo, depois dum dia em que praticamente nada choveu. A linha de instabilidade, apesar de curta, tem um movimento bastante lento e é intensa, ou seja, os acumulados são grandes. A Beatriz não está para brincadeiras!


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Out 2022 às 10:21)

Rajadas muito fortes de vento e chuva forte. Parece uma tempestade tropical


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Out 2022 às 10:32)

Já acalmou.
Sigo com 18,9 ºC


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Out 2022 às 10:35)

Chuva forte batida a vento em Corroios.


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 10:37)

Por aqui continua, embora muito mais moderamente.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 10:39)

por aqui ainda nada, o movimento dela faz com que esteja um pouco atrasada do outro lado do Tejo, mas ela vem cá, é só esperar por ela 

entretanto a vista para para ela, oeste, é esta


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 10:40)

Se ela for com a mesma intensidade com que passou aqui vale a pena a espera


----------



## remember (22 Out 2022 às 10:42)

Bom dia, 

Qual Armand qual quê  chove com alguma intensidade há uns 40 minutos, já passou os 10mm

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2022 às 10:48)

Continua a chover de forma intensa há quase 40 minutos. Agora parece que abrandou de intensidade... 

Certamente mais de 10 mm nesta última hora.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 11:10)

a primeira chuvita


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Out 2022 às 11:12)

Chove moderado a forte pelo Montijo nos últimos 20 minutos.. Os terrenos se tivessem cara neste momento estavam assim: :'))))


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2022 às 11:14)

A chover bem por Coimbra já desde as 9h.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Out 2022 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Belo dilúvio!


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2022 às 11:17)

Chuvada monumental na Moita agora, tocada com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Out 2022 às 11:19)

Chuva torrencial, e a frente ainda não chegou.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Out 2022 às 11:19)

Chuva fraca a moderada agora.
Que manhã esta


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2022 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Manhã de precipitação muito intensa, também pelo Cacém. 

Estações das redondezas com acumulados na ordem dos 25 / 30 mm desde as 0h.
Destaque para a estação do Mucifal (Colares - Sintra) com *63 mm* acumulados!! A estação do IPMA de Colares também segue com aproximadamente 50 mm entre as 0h e as 10h.


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2022 às 11:21)

Em atenção Setúbal nos próximos minutos, a parte mais intensa e extensa da frente penso que passará lá.


----------



## fhff (22 Out 2022 às 11:21)

Pelo litoral sintrense já se vê céu azul. Está a desanuviar, mas que bela manhã de chuva. Muitos acumulado pelos 60 mm


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2022 às 11:25)

Bom dia,

Manhã com períodos de chuva por vezes intensa. Acumulado total de 24mm e há registo de pequenas inundações na cidade.


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2022 às 11:25)

Actividade eléctrica registada ao largo do estuario do Sado


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2022 às 11:27)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Chuva torrencial, e a frente ainda não chegou.


Verdade. Estamos a apanhar com aquela zona mais intensa.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2022 às 11:29)

Chove torrencialmente.  Na feira dos 23:


----------



## dvieira (22 Out 2022 às 11:30)

Que valente carga de água á 30 minutos. Já á muito tempo que não via chover assim. Não é muito comum haver cheias por aqui mas chegou a formar um rio na estrada.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 11:33)

chove moderado com algum vento


----------



## tucha (22 Out 2022 às 11:34)

E hoje, desde as 10 da manha (pelo menos) chove como se nao houvesse amanha, aqui pela zona Oriental de Lisboa, com breves periodos de acalmia, mas sem parar e de forma torrencial no dia primeiro dia desta semana em que vejo chover à  séria,  tudo tocado a muito  vento...
Muita agua por todo lado, a Beatrice está  zangada com esta zona de Lisboa...:-)
Tenho uma festa ao ar livre lol, perto de Mafra, quais são  as previsões para a tarde?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Out 2022 às 11:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Verdade. Estamos a apanhar com aquela zona mais intensa.


E ainda não parou isto aqui no Vale das Flores vai virar lago como é de custume.


----------



## Sunset (22 Out 2022 às 11:35)

david 6 disse:


> chove moderado com algum vento


Em Salvaterra já vão 11mm hoje e vai alargar


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2022 às 11:38)

Chove de forma torrencial em Setúbal a mais de 10 minutos, a estrada já não aguenta tanta agua e corre em cima dos passeios e as sirenes já se ouvem...  Acumulados já 13mm em pouco mais de 10minutos


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2022 às 11:43)

Já passou, durou 15minutos a forte chuvada sem parar, deu a volta de 1mm por minuto...acumulados hoje 13,4mm, acabou de passar o melhor de todo o evento por aqui.


----------



## RStorm (22 Out 2022 às 11:45)

Bom dia 

Tem sido manhã de chuva bastante intensa, após uma madrugada de boas abertas e um aguaceiro intenso. 
O acumulado segue nos *9,3 mm*, dos quais *8,1 mm *caíram nesta última hora com a passagem da linha! A cidade está um caos com inundações, esgotos entupidos e lençóis de água por todo o lado 
O vento soprava também com intensidade de S-SW, mas acalmou bastante com a chegada da linha. 

T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 95%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Out 2022 às 11:46)

Choveu que se fartou na zona de Almada , Seixal e a estação Ipma da Praia da Rainha dá 0 mm. Mais vale desligarem-na de vez.


----------



## fernandinand (22 Out 2022 às 11:48)

Por aqui na fronteira Norte da região, mais do mesmo...muita chuva com intensidade!


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 11:49)

mais forte agora


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2022 às 11:53)

Bom dia a todos. Boa chuvada por aqui a partir das 10h. Saudades de ver chover assim. Só faltou a trovoada...... Por agora tudo tranquilo com sol a espreitar


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 11:57)

Dilúvio!


----------



## A ver se chove (22 Out 2022 às 12:04)

A N10 está cortada na Bobadela, mas pelo resto da estrada entre Sacavém e Santa Iria existem muitos lençóis de água e pedra e terra arrastada.

Boa chuvada, mas já se vê céu azul e o sol bem quente.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 12:08)

chuva a parar drasticamente, ainda chove fraquito


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2022 às 12:20)

Bom dia.
Manhã chuvosa aqui por Almada. Acumulados 17,8mm.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 12:23)

14.4mm aqui


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2022 às 12:26)

Tudo acalmou aqui o sol até já ameaçou aparecer, temperatura 17,7ºC e acumulados 13,4mm


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2022 às 12:28)

Neste momento já não chove. Varias inundações e lençóis de água um pouco por toda a cidade. 

Túnel de Bencanta







Solum


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Out 2022 às 12:53)

Chove fraco agora, no entanto, apanhei um dos mais brutais arco iris que alguma vez vi! Como é que faço upload de uma imagem com 2mb? Diz que é demasiado grande...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Out 2022 às 12:54)

E a frente vai varrendo do Litoral ao Interior como Portugal precisava! Era interessante verificar o nível que está a entrar nas barragens amanhã ou depois porque deve ser algo considerável! Já agora, está prevista mais alguma frente deste género entrar no território?


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2022 às 12:56)

Bons acumulados entre as 10 e as 11h

Bem acima do previsto para todo o dia de hoje.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Out 2022 às 12:57)

DaniFR disse:


> Bons acumulados entre as 10 e as 11h


E ainda falta a frente da Beatriz chegar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2022 às 13:01)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> E ainda falta a frente da Beatriz chegar.


Por onde será que vai entrar?


----------



## Sunset (22 Out 2022 às 13:27)

Evento da manhã em Salvaterra com 17mm


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2022 às 13:35)

Aqui por Alenquer caiu e bem e Chegou a ser torrencial!! O total de hoje já vai nos *24,9mm. *Ainda bem, vai subir bem o valor mensal!


----------



## rmsg (22 Out 2022 às 13:42)

Hoje vou com 23,6 mm e ultrapassei a barreira dos 300 mm neste ano civil de 2022. Uma miséria, mas ainda a tempo de ter um registo mais agradável no final deste ano.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Out 2022 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,

Há pouco passou um aguaceiro, o acumulado diário segue nos *22.61 mm*.

18.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 15:20)

esta segunda frente parece vir bem fraquinha, é esta a segunda que se esperava mais pa tarde? a escurecer aqui, vento a assoprar um pouco mais de novo


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 15:25)

já chove puxado a vento


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 16:36)

david 6 disse:


> esta segunda frente parece vir bem fraquinha, é esta a segunda que se esperava mais pa tarde? a escurecer aqui, vento a assoprar um pouco mais de novo



Exacto. Bem mais fraca do que se esperava (tal como eu esperava também, que esta fosse mais forte do que a primeira da manhã). Vê as mensagens recentes no seguimento livre.







Aqui pela zona, margem ocidental do estuário do Tejo, linha de Sacavém a V.F.Xira, os acumulados do dia até agora ficaram entre os *13,7 mm* de Meteo Santa Iria e os *20,6 mm* de Sacavém. Aparentemente já com a segunda frente passada também.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 17:28)

volta a chover


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 17:29)

Ainda haverá mais alguma coisa até ao final do mês aqui por Oeiras/Lisboa?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2022 às 17:32)

Voltou a chover entretanto. Chuva forte agora mesmo!


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 17:39)

um pouco mais forte agora


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2022 às 17:47)

RickStorm disse:


> Ainda haverá mais alguma coisa até ao final do mês aqui por Oeiras/Lisboa?



Não me parece mal.


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2022 às 17:51)

Chove torrencialmente! 


EDIT:
Foram os 3 minutos mais fixes de hoje! 
Agora, chuva fraca a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 17:56)

Thomar disse:


> Não me parece mal.



Obrigado pelo post. De vez em quando consulto o IPMA e as previsões descritivas, mas sei que as previsões feits aqui pela malta parecem-me ser mais fiáveis (quando me perguntam onde podem ver as previsões digo para virem aqui ao fórum ao invés do IPMA), daí a minha pergunta aos experts na matéria


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2022 às 18:01)

Thomar disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Mas que bela surpresa, volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 18:31)

subiu para *20mm*


----------



## RStorm (22 Out 2022 às 19:12)

Boa noite

Tarde mais calma com abertas e aguaceiros em geral fracos, sendo moderados agora no final do dia.
O acumulado segue nos *10,2 mm*, venham mais dias assim 
O vento voltou a acelerar bem a partir do inicio da tarde, enfraquecendo novamente no final do dia. 

Extremos: *16,3ºC **/ **21,6ºC **/ **10,2 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2022 às 20:30)

Boa noite!
Incrível o que choveu de manhã. Estava a caminho de Sintra quando começou a chover torrencialmente. Havia tanta água acumulada na IC19, perto do Cacém, que o carro aquaplanou. Pensei mesmo que íamos ter um acidente...
O resto do dia foi tranquilo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 20:38)

ainda subiu depois com um restinho para *20.8mm*


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2022 às 21:53)

Boa noite.
Por hoje devemos ficar nos 20,6mm de acumulado, a temperatura continua agradável,17,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2022 às 22:13)

Acumulados hoje 17,2mm
Agora noite calma sem vento e 17,7ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2022 às 22:13)

Entretanto voltou a chover bem por aqui - o que é curioso pois pelo radar nem parece que está aqui nada por cima!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2022 às 22:22)

Acumulado final de hoje aqui em Alenquer Alto Concelho: *26,42mm.*


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2022 às 22:25)

Depois da brutal chuvada da manhã, houve algumas abertas e durante a tarde o céu voltou a fechar, trazendo mais alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Não houve trovoada a registar.
Acumulado até ao momento de *24,4 mm*! 

Neste momento vai caindo alguma chuva fraca e o vento sopra moderado de SW. 
Noite fresca, com apenas 15,5°C.


----------



## squidward (22 Out 2022 às 22:32)

Bela carga de agua agora na Azambuja.


----------



## Stormlover (22 Out 2022 às 22:54)

Resumo do dia de hoje aqui na Caparica: 
Chuva forte e vento pela manhã. Alguns aguaceiros tocados a vento pela tarde e um último há pouco.
Amanhã o centro das atenções é o estado do mar. 

Tem chovido muito aqui, alguns dos meus vasos já mal ensopam e um deles ficou totalmente empapado mesmo tendo buracos de drenagem, as piscinas que a chuva faz por aqui já demoram um tempo considerável a desaparecer, vamos ver como corre as próximas horas.
Vídeo do vento e principalmente da carga de água que passou por aqui de manhã, que tanto deu que falar aqui no seguimento litoral centro, espero que gostem:


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2022 às 23:08)

Hoje não acompanhei muito, rendeu 27,4 mm, muito bom.

Próximos dias temos os restos da Bea.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 23:15)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entretanto voltou a chover bem por aqui - o que é curioso pois pelo radar nem parece que está aqui nada por cima!



Tive a mesma impressão com o aguaceiro forte que apanhei em Loures cerca das 22h, os ecos no radar nem pareciam corresponder a chuva moderada sequer.

Às 18utc, como o MetOffice tinha previsto, a segunda frente estava sobre Lisboa, mas não se notou nenhuma intensidade particular na chuva que por essa altura era mais fraca do que moderada.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 23:46)

ainda caiu um último aguaceiro há poucos minutos, deu para subir para os *22.4mm*


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2022 às 11:04)

Boas
Acumulou apenas 0,2mm esta madrugada, a manhã segue com céu limpo e muito sol, vento nulo... a tarde vai tapar de novo mas não credito em chuva, alias o evento aqui acabou! deu 35,2mm o total do evento e o mês com 38,2mm longe da média, e o cenário para as próximas semanas não vejo com bons olhos infelizmente.
 Temperatura amena de 20,7ºC


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2022 às 11:17)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Acumulou apenas 0,2mm esta madrugada, a manhã segue com céu limpo e muito sol, vento nulo... a tarde vai tapar de novo mas não credito em chuva, alias o evento aqui acabou! deu 35,2mm o total do evento e o mês com 38,2mm longe da média, e o cenário para as próximas semanas não vejo com bons olhos infelizmente.
> Temperatura amena de 20,7ºC



Pois a mim, olhando para as imagens de satélite disponíveis no site do IPMA, parece-me que à tarde poderemos ter alguma surpresa...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2022 às 12:58)

Boas! Aguaceiro forte por Lisboa neste momento.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Out 2022 às 13:56)

Caiu um aguaceiro fortissimo, por aqui, durante 5 minutos.


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2022 às 14:04)

Acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro moderado aqui na Azambuja


----------



## RickStorm (23 Out 2022 às 14:34)

Forte carga aqui por Oeiras


----------



## casr26 (23 Out 2022 às 14:50)

Estava por aqui a dar um salto por alguns sites e verifiquei no yr que estão a estimar na região oeste mais de 100mm precipitação entre quinta e sexta feira, é realmente possível estes valores? Olhei e fiquei incrédulo e por isso estou a levantar a lebre...


----------



## RStorm (23 Out 2022 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde

Ontem ainda chegou a cair mais um bom aguaceiro pelas 22h, que fez o acumulado disparar rapidamente para os *11,4 mm *

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo, mas tem vindo aumentar de nebulosidade desde o meio da manhã. 
Aguaceiros fracos/dispersos desde o inicio da tarde, mas para já sem acumulação. 
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de SW desde o meio da manhã, por vezes com rajadas moderadas nas zonas mais abertas. 

O evento rendeu até agora *19,8 mm*, o que já é muito bom e já se nota uma grande diferença nos campos  Veremos como corre a próxima semana, que também promete alguma precipitação 

T. Atual: *20,7ºC*
HR: 74% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2022 às 15:06)

casr26 disse:


> Estava por aqui a dar um salto por alguns sites e verifiquei no yr que estão a estimar na região oeste mais de 100mm precipitação entre quinta e sexta feira, é realmente possível estes valores? Olhei e fiquei incrédulo e por isso estou a levantar a lebre...


Bem, fui dar uma lista de olhos nos 2 principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS) e as previsões são bastante dispares, GFS dá 15/20mm para aí e o ECMWF, dá de facto uns 100mm, mas como ainda falta algum tempo (uma semana) temos de ir acompanhando as previsões, ainda è muito cedo para ter certezas. (vi as previsões de precipitação acumulada até às 01H de Sábado dia 28.)


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Out 2022 às 15:15)

Ontem, vistas de Carcavelos,









De hoje, 
no alto de Montemor, 
como é bom ver este chão já a ficar verdinho, alguns chuviscos de manhã, e por agora alguma chuva, mas com uma temperatura ainda algo amena,


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2022 às 15:28)

Chuva forte em Coruche insistente


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 15:32)

Mantém-se a corrente de sudoeste com uma lotaria de células dispersas, por vezes produzindo aguaceiros moderados a fortes.







Numa situação destas nada há de relevante a passar na RLC, na carta de análise sinótica e frontal das 13h: apenas a circulação de SO/SSO.





Em apenas duas horas, o céu na RLC passou de abertas com algum sol para encoberto por nuvens altas, mais ou menos translúcidas, sobre os aguaceiros ocasionais:










Exemplo de aguaceiros fortes:


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2022 às 15:34)

Boa tarde.
Até agora ( 10h/15:30h) ainda não choveu aqui em Almada velha. O acumulado de 0,2mm foi da madrugada. A temperatura está nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2022 às 15:43)

A reportar da praia da Foz do Rio Sizandro. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW. Mar agitado. Ondas de 3 a 4 metros.
Panorâmica a norte:





A SW:


----------



## RickStorm (23 Out 2022 às 16:31)

Mais uma (des)carga que passou à minutos...


----------



## Tufao André (23 Out 2022 às 16:52)

Boa tarde!

A chuva fraca de ontem à noite ainda fez o acumulado do dia subir ligeiramente para os *24,9 mm! *
Hoje o dia acordou com bastante sol e poucas nuvens, no entanto foi ficando cada vez mais nublado e já caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes dispersos. Um deles foi mesmo há momentos...  
Até agora levo *2,3 mm *na estação mais próxima. 

O vento durante a noite e madrugada soprou com alguma intensidade, mas tem vindo a diminuir ao longo do dia.
Temperatura em queda devido ao aguaceiro: *16,6ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2022 às 17:06)

Os pós-frontais a dar uns bons aguaceiros. De manhã, apesar de se estar uns 16ºC, o vento de SW dá uma sensação térmica horrível. Durante o dia está-se bem só com uma sweat, ainda estamos na onda dos 20ºC. 

Tanto vejo pessoas a usar chinelos como algo que parece que está na Lapónia, é interessante...


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2022 às 17:07)

Afinal sempre chove qualquer coisa por aqui hoje, vai chuviscando/chuva fraca. Que bom.


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2022 às 17:18)

Como se costuma dizer "sol de pouca dura", neste caso foi chuva de pouca dura, deve ter acumulado 0,1mm...


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2022 às 18:03)

Continuo em Coruche tem sido desfile de aguaceiros depois da chuvada, pelo radar parece que lá a Fajarda está a apanhar forte


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2022 às 18:10)

Falei nisso começou a chover bem em Coruche *  *


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2022 às 20:20)

Mais *2,24mm* hoje aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho (Rede  Netatmo). 
Total destes dias vai nos *51,83mm*.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2022 às 22:07)

ainda deixou aqui *6.4mm*


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2022 às 23:19)

Resumo do dia no que toca a precipitação : 2,4mm.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Out 2022 às 00:46)

Boa madrugada,

A nossa Beatriz aqui resumiu-se á passagem da respectiva frente na manhã de sábado. Pós-frontal fraquito, caracterizado por aguaceiros em geral fracos e dispersos. Pensei que a maior animação seria justamente durante o pós-frontal, mas foi precisamente o contrário.

Sábado, 22/10
Extremos: *22.4°C* / *16.3°C*
Acumulado: *28.09 mm*







Domingo de céu geralmente pouco nublado durante manhã, tornando-se encoberto após o almoço. A estação registou a passagem de dois aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.
Algumas abertas a oeste ao final da tarde.

Extremos: *22.1°C* / *16.7°C*
Acumulado: *0.61 mm*

Sigo com 16.7°C, vento fraco do quadrante sul.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2022 às 11:08)

Boas!

Manhã fresca e com nevoeiro alto aqui em Rio Maior que não deixa ver a Serra dos Cadeeiros.


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2022 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue cinzento e muito nublado, mas sem precipitação. O vento sopra fraco de SW-W.
Ontem ainda chegou a cair mais um aguaceiro fraco, mas o pluviómetro nem mexeu. O melhor passou ao lado.

Hoje devermos ter uma pausa na chuva, mas amanhã ela está de regresso 

Extremos de ontem: *15,3ºC / 20,9ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *16,0ºC*
T. Atual: *21,5ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: SW-W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 16:48)

Céu interessante de nuvens médias e altas. Movimento de sudoeste.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2022 às 18:03)

Dia ameno e nublado sem uma gota como esperado, amanhã talvez chove de manhã rápido e insignificante nesta zona.
 Mínima 16,7ºC
Máxima 20,9ºC
Agora 19,8ºC e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 20:45)

miguel disse:


> Dia ameno e nublado sem uma gota como esperado, amanhã talvez chove de manhã rápido e insignificante nesta zona.
> Mínima 16,7ºC
> Máxima 20,9ºC
> Agora 19,8ºC e vento nulo



Pode não ser generalizado, mas em alguns locais não será insignificante. Repare-se na formação de células hoje ao longo da frente fria:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2022 às 20:52)

StormRic disse:


> Pode não ser generalizado, mas em alguns locais não será insignificante. Repare-se na formação de células hoje ao longo da frente fria:


Exatamente. Há potencial para boas trovoadas na costa oeste (de Setúbal para cima), ao longo da madrugada e manhã de amanhã.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2022 às 22:08)

Boa noite,

Ontem mais um aguaceiro ao início da noite ainda fez subir o acumulado para os 2,8 mm.

Durante a madrugada, um aguaceiro fraco rendeu apenas 0,2 mm na estação. Durante o resto do dia não mais choveu, o céu esteve muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas e assim se mantém até agora.

O vento soprou fraco a moderado de S/ SE.
Temperatura máxima de 21,3°C.

A partir da madrugada e durante a manhã espera-se bom potencial para instabilidade! Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 04:50)

Tufao André disse:


> A partir da madrugada e durante a manhã espera-se bom potencial para instabilidade! Veremos o que acontece...



Células à  vista do radar. Em segmentos ao longo do alinhamento da frente fria. Único senão, o movimento geral tem uma grande componente sul-norte, a aproximação à costa oeste é lenta e entretanto a parte mais activa da frente vai fugindo para norte, seguindo o movimento da pequena depressão associada.









Actualizado com a imagem às 5h20. Peniche quase a receber a primeira precipitação desta frente.
Note-se como a frente se intensifica, mais células fortes.






Vento de Sueste na RLC, sendo moderado a forte na costa do Cabo Raso ao Cabo Carvoeiro (47,2 Km/h em Cabo da Roca, média na última hora).


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 05:58)

Pequenas células fortes pré-frontais formaram-se rapidamente junto ao litoral e entram pelo concelho de Oeiras, passam na Amadora e Loures:









A frente aproxima-se, vai ser um início de manhã animado pela AML, as células da frente têm trovoada.






Já há acumulados de Oeiras a Loures.
Começa a chover fraco aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 06:03)

Célula já vai em Bucelas, entram mais em Oeiras.
Vejo a chover daqui, sobre os montes de Vialonga/Bucelas.









Trovoada a 50 Km ao largo do Cabo da Roca.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 06:12)

Ecos mais carregados e células mais concentradas na AML. Chove em Lisboa, célula entra por Algés.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Out 2022 às 06:27)

Células em movimentação rápida, boas chuvadas mas sem grandes acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 06:38)

Setúbal. Santarém.








A 40 Km da costa:





Acumulados pela AML rondam em média 1,5 mm; alguns superiores a 2 mm; 3 mm perto do Carregado.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Out 2022 às 06:41)

A app rain viewer parece estar em baixo.. qual usam para ver a pluviosidade no mapa?


----------



## Stormlover (25 Out 2022 às 06:49)

Oiço trovoada,  3 trovões longe pelo barulho
Seguindo da Costa de Caparica


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 06:49)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A app rain viewer parece estar em baixo.. qual usam para ver a pluviosidade no mapa?








						IPMA - Imagens de radar
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 06:52)

Stormlover disse:


> Oiço trovoada,  3 trovões longe pelo barulho
> Seguindo da Costa de Caparica



Lá estão elas, vai entrar em terra, < 30 Km.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Out 2022 às 06:54)

Pararam, mas tenho o telelé carregado pronto para se voltarem


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 06:55)

Mais células pré-frontais, agora em Sintra-Cascais, rega na Serra:


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 07:03)

Pararam há já 10 minutos. 

Centro da pequena depressão mesmo em frente à Região Oeste. Frente continua em bom ritmo a gerar células na terminação a sudoeste:











Trovoada em frente a Santa Cruz.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Out 2022 às 07:12)

Vai ser bonito o trânsito em Lisboa vai... parece que vai descarregar mesmo no centro em hora de ponta..


----------



## Busorganist (25 Out 2022 às 07:13)

Mais um dia na Linha de Sintra. Neste momento no Cacém, cai moderado desde que saí da Amadora mas a aumentar de intensidade. Tenho visto vários clarões, mas não consigo entender se é trovoada ou se são clarões do pantografo na catenária.

EDIT: É trovoada


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2022 às 07:29)

Bom dia
Peniche com chuva torrencial!
Acabei de ouvir dois roncos fortes mas ainda longe.

Vou-me despachar que isto hoje vai der lindo com a estrada cheia de água pra sair de Peniche.


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2022 às 07:30)

Mais roncos. Cada vez mais perto.


----------



## MrCrowley (25 Out 2022 às 07:40)

Chove pesado em Oeiras/Porto Salvo


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 07:43)

Bom dia!
Chove torrencialmente por Carnaxide.


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Out 2022 às 07:45)

Bom dia, por Alfeizerão muita chuva acompanhada de trovoada! Belo começo de dia 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 07:49)

Trovoada.   
Mas a chuva já acalmou. Foram lançados avisos amarelo para os distritos acima do eixo Setúbal-Portalegre.


----------



## salgado (25 Out 2022 às 08:08)

Chuva forte em Arruda dos Vinhos. Após a passagem da frente o céu ficou espetacular.


----------



## Thomar (25 Out 2022 às 08:14)

Bom dia. Chuva forte por aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Out 2022 às 08:18)

Bom dia  alegria , mais 1 com chuvinha da boa    Chove copiosamente por Azeitão  O meu pluviômetro continua entupido, mas a estação do vizinho @vortex já vai nos  9mm , mês aproxima.se dos 60mm , e não vai ficar por aqui , muito bom


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2022 às 08:18)

Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 08:20)

Trovão bem audível aqui em Alenquer. Chove bem , *5.19mm* acumulados até agora.


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2022 às 08:29)

Aqui na Azambuja, uma bela carga de agua acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## Rapido (25 Out 2022 às 08:36)

Chove torrencial em Setúbal neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 08:41)

Acumulado a subir para os *8,44 mm* aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho.


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2022 às 08:45)

Aqui na Azambuja há cerca de 10 minutos atrás, pareceu-me ocorrer um pequeno downburst, do nada no meio da chuva torrencial levantou-se rajadas de vento bem fortes que durou cerca de 2 minutos. Agora já acalmou tudo...mas não via chover assim já há algum tempo


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2022 às 09:13)

Bom dia!
Entre as 7h45 e as 8h00 choveu torrencialmente entre Caneças e a Arroja (Odivelas). A água era tanta que foram várias as tampas de esgoto que saltaram.
A ribeira de Odivelas, às 8h30 seguia com um caudal impressionante.

Em Camarate, tudo calmo.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2022 às 09:24)

Inicio de manhã bem atribulado pela Azambuja!

Por volta das 8h da manhã desabou um violento aguaceiro com trovoada que alagou várias ruas da vila e dificultou a vida de quem saiu de casa a essa hora. Apanhei uma molha enorme enquanto levava o meu filhote para a escola e pior ainda quando me meti no carro e iniciei a viagem para Rio Maior. Na N3 pouco depois de sair da Azambuja em direção ao Cartaxo, chovia com tal intensidade tocada a vento que toda a gente seguia a 20km/h com os 4 piscas ligados, a visibilidade muito reduzida e com muita água acumulada na estrada. Deu para assustar!

Ao longo do caminho para Rio Maior o tempo foi clareado e por aqui agora brilha o Sol entre nuvens.


----------



## Aine (25 Out 2022 às 09:26)

Bom dia, o inicio da manhã foi bem chuvoso.   
Perto das 08h00 parou de chover e agora existe algum céu azul.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Out 2022 às 09:41)

Alguém teve vento forte com rajadas bem fortes à passagem da frente?
Aqui pela Caparica a frente quebrou mas o que não teve de chuva teve de vento, o radar ficou indisponível à passagem da frente. bah


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2022 às 09:49)

Como esperado para hoje chuva rápida e pouco significativa, acumulados 3,6mm aqui com uma rajada máxima de 55km/h, trovoada aqui nem sinal como sempre... o resto do dia será seco e de sol.

Temperatura agora 19,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2022 às 10:13)

Peniche, hoje antes do dia raiar...
Costa Sul, junto à prainha do Porto d'Areia Sul. Vista para E/SE. 
Entre os dois raios mais fortes está a praia do Molhe Leste, Supertubos e Consolação.





Agora temos um dia de sol que em nada lembra a madrugada que foi.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Parece que aqui na minha zona passou uma espécie de "zona de quebra" da frente, bastante mais fraca do que em zonas um pouco mais a sul (Lagoa de Albufeira/Sesimbra) ou a norte (Almada). Não dá para confirmar tal sucesso visto que o radar meteorológico falhou durante a passagem da frente, no entanto, ouvindo relatos de outras pessoas, parece que foi exatamente isso que aconteceu. Também não ouvi nenhum trovão, ainda que agora ache que o motivo de acordar às sete da manhã do "nada" foi devido à Santa Bárbara. 

O que houve bastante durante a madrugada foi vento, bastante vento - e isso sim ouvi. O que é curioso é que, após a passagem da frente ao amanhecer, o céu abriu por completo e agora até está bem agradável e calmo, com céu limpo e vento fraquinho. Parece que por hoje o dia ao nível da instabilidade está feito - que venha agora quinta-feira com a sua bela frente (que, digamos, parece que não vai render muito por aqui)!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 11:14)

Candy disse:


> Peniche, hoje antes do dia raiar...
> Costa Sul, junto à prainha do Porto d'Areia Sul. Vista para E/SE.
> Entre os dois raios mais fortes está a praia do Molhe Leste, Supertubos e Consolação.
> Ver anexo 2585
> ...


Qual é a fonte desta foto? Tenho impressão de já a ter visto há um ou dois anos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2022 às 11:21)

Candy disse:


> Peniche, hoje antes do dia raiar...
> Costa Sul, junto à prainha do Porto d'Areia Sul. Vista para E/SE.
> Entre os dois raios mais fortes está a praia do Molhe Leste, Supertubos e Consolação.
> Ver anexo 2585
> ...





TiagoLC disse:


> Qual é a fonte desta foto? Tenho impressão de já a ter visto há um ou dois anos.



13 setembro 2021


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2022 às 11:21)

2mm, o mais forte passou a sul


----------



## Stormlover (25 Out 2022 às 12:10)

Vídeo do período do vento forte com rajadas, quando a frente passou "quebrada". 
Acho que é bem visível a ventania que ficou a meio do vídeo. Deu para tirar um pouco a saudade que tinha de ver isto mais agressivo.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Out 2022 às 14:27)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> *Parece que aqui na minha zona passou uma espécie de "zona de quebra" da frente, bastante mais fraca do que em zonas um pouco mais a sul *(Lagoa de Albufeira/Sesimbra) ou a norte (Almada). Não dá para confirmar tal sucesso visto que o radar meteorológico falhou durante a passagem da frente, no entanto, ouvindo relatos de outras pessoas, parece que foi exatamente isso que aconteceu. Também não ouvi nenhum trovão, ainda que agora ache que o motivo de acordar às sete da manhã do "nada" foi devido à Santa Bárbara.
> 
> O que houve bastante durante a madrugada foi vento, bastante vento - e isso sim ouvi. O que é curioso é que, após a passagem da frente ao amanhecer, o céu abriu por completo e agora até está bem agradável e calmo, com céu limpo e vento fraquinho. Parece que por hoje o dia ao nível da instabilidade está feito - que venha agora quinta-feira com a sua bela frente (que, digamos, parece que não vai render muito por aqui)!


Idem, acumulado de apenas *1.70 mm *... 

Agora céu pouco nublado, 23.3ºC, vento fraco de SW. Bem agradável para se andar de t-shirt/ em mangas de camisa.


----------



## RStorm (25 Out 2022 às 14:28)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui também deve ter passado essa tal "zona de quebra", pois a frente foi muito fraquinha, trazendo apenas chuva fraca e rendendo *0,6 mm  *
Após a sua passagem, o céu diminuiu logo de nebulosidade e temos tido boas abertas. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de SW, por vezes moderado desde o final da manhã. 

Extremos de ontem: *16,0ºC **/ **21,9ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *17,1ºC *

T. Atual: *23,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2022 às 14:56)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2022 às 14:58)

+20 mm entre as 7h e as 8h por Belas, eu estava ferrado a dormir   

Deve ter causado inundações pontuais


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2022 às 15:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 13 setembro 2021


Isso! Obrigada!
Não tenho conseguido colocar links aqui.
E sim. A foto não é de hoje. Mas foi partilhada por alguém como sendo de hoje. Fui induzida em erro. É  o que é... 
Da minha parte, peço desculpa mas a partilha que vi referia ser de hoje. E como aqui a paisagem é sempre a mesma... enfim...


----------



## JAlves (25 Out 2022 às 15:55)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> Entre as 7h45 e as 8h00 choveu torrencialmente entre Caneças e a Arroja (Odivelas). A água era tanta que foram várias as tampas de esgoto que saltaram.
> A ribeira de Odivelas, às 8h30 seguia com um caudal impressionante.
> 
> Em Camarate, tudo calmo.


Apanhei-a toda na Ramada, no trajeto entre a Serra da Amoreira e as escolas através do Casal dos Reis/Paradela/Granjas, entre as 07h50 e as 08h10, que carga monumental, e com direito a fotografia na rotunda da BP do Jardim da Amoreira! 

Com as escovas na velocidade máxima...


----------



## Jopiro (25 Out 2022 às 20:47)

Há um novo alerta do IPMA para norte e centro durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã de 4ª f. 26 de Outubro. Boas notícias para as barragens, que especialmente no algarve bem precisavam de muito mais chuva. O S.Pedro anda a esquecer-se do Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 04:11)

Alguns momentos da frente fria do início da manhã de ontem, na RLC:

A célula de Santa Cruz-Caldas da Rainha às *7h30* (legal) da manhã:






Acumulado das *7h às 8h*, IPMA,* 24,2 mm* em Santa Cruz (aeródromo); diário na RLC (*25,4 mm* em Santa Cruz, o acumulado mais elevado na rede IPMA).








Gráfico da estação de Silveira, cerca de 2 quilómetros a Leste do aeródromo: *22,0 mm* na mesma hora; diário *23,1 mm*.





Detalhe: *18,0 mm em < 15 minutos* (7h29 às 7h44).


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 05:50)

Marginalmente em Santa Cruz: *16,0 mm* no dia; *14,7 mm na hora (7h às 8h)*; *13,2 mm nos 15 minutos (7h28-7h43)*.





E um pouco mais acima, Praia da Vigia: *17,2 mm dia*; *16,2 mm hor**a*; *5,6 mm em 5 minutos* e nos *5 minutos seguintes 6,8 mm* *(7h39-7h44)*.






Prosseguindo para norte, Lourinhã: *10,9 mm dia*; 9,4 mm hora; *4,6 mm em 5 minutos (7h39-7h44)*.

Serra do Calvo (Lourinhã):* 17,8 mm dia*; *15,5 mm hora*; *5,1 mm em 5 minutos* seguidos de *6,6 mm nos 5 minutos* *seguintes (7h39-7h44)*.





São Bernardino (perto de Peniche sul): *12,2 mm dia*; *11,2 mm* *hora*; *5,3 mm em 5 minutos (7h34-7h39).*


Dez minutos depois de Santa Cruz, a célula estava na zona de Bombarral/Cadaval:






Bombarral: 8,4 mm no dia, *5,3 mm em 5 minutos*.

Reguengo Grande: *17,5 mm dia*; *15,5mm hora*; *6,4 mm em 5 minutos (7h44-7h49)* e depois *5,6 mm nos 5 minutos seguintes*.

Atouguia da Baleia: *12,2 mm*; *11,0 mm*.


Mas, em Moita dos Ferreiros um valor extraordinário a* suscitar razoável dúvida*: *36,1 mm no dia*; 33,0 mm em 45 minutos (7h29-8h14, sem aumento em qualquer período de 60 minutos em que se enquadre). E o mais espectacular: 29,2 mm em 20 minutos, dos quais *8,6 mm em 4 minutos* seguidos de 18,1 mm em 11 minutos.

Fica o gráfico, a tabela tem alguma irregularidade nos tempos entre registos, baixa confiança. Seria interessante conhecer testemunhos no local.





Mais adiante na Vermelha (Carvalhal), *11,2 mm*, gráfico com acidentes...

Nas Caldas da Rainha, cidade, também acumulados consistentes de 10 a 15 mm aproximadamente.

E numa estação alinhada com Moita dos Ferreiros segundo a direcção da frente, perto de Óbidos e Caldas, outro acumulado notável em Gaeiras:
*25,4 mm no dia*; 23,9 mm em 40 minutos, dos quais *6,3 mm em 5 minutos* e *8,7 mm nos 5 minutos seguintes*. Este valor é quase comparável ao de Moita dos Ferreiros aumentando a sua probabilidade de ser real.






Há mais áreas da Região Oeste e AML dignas de estudo onde passaram as células mais activas da frente fria. Ainda vou procurá-las, mais logo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 06:05)

Além das imagens do radar dinâmico até às 7h30 e da imagem isolada das 7h40, a imagem seguinte publicada já só foi a das 8h10, perdendo-se aquela meia hora mais crítica.
Houve ainda outro intervalo, de 20 minutos, sem imagens. Ficam as disponíveis:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 06:17)

Naquela meia hora sem imagens de radar, não se perdeu no entanto o registo das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas (DEA).
Aqui ficam as concentrações em cada 10 minutos, nomeadamente da brutal trovoada sobre Moita dos Ferreiros e que vem, de certo modo, confirmar que algo de muito violento se passou ali:

Descargas entre as 6:36:39 e as 6:56:39 utc





10 minutos seguintes, até às 7:06:39 utc





e os últimos 10 minutos desta trovoada, antes das 7:16:39 utc


----------



## Garcia (26 Out 2022 às 06:47)

Bom dia a todos.. 
Ontem tive o privilégio de acordar com o som desses primeiros roncos e pingas..  
Os miúdos ouviram pela primeira vez uma bela trovoada.. 
(+/- 7h45m, Santa Bárbara)


Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 07:24)

A análise sinótica e frontal das 6 utc mostrava correctamente a posição da frente a passar na costa da Região Oeste:






Aqui mesmo ao pé, o registo de Vialonga ilustra bem o que ainda mal consegui captar de imagens na altura da passagem da célula mais forte da frente por esta zona.
O máximo em *5 minutos* ocorreu precisamente no fim da passagem da célula, entre as 8h14 e as 8h19:* 6,1 mm*, para um total da frente e do dia de *20,3 mm* e *18,8 mm em 60 minutos*.





Vídeo feito na direcção do vale e montes de Vialonga, ocultos pela chuva forte nos primeiros dois minutos e meio do vídeo. Penso que esta intensidade filmada deve corresponder em média a 1mm por minuto, com alguns momentos mais intensos. Subitamente a chuva pára e vêem-se as nuvens a abrir rapidamente mostrando os montes de Vialonga a "fumegarem" vapor e condensação ascendente da carga de água caída. Também se ouve e vê um avião que acabou de passar precisamente pela célula, em fase de travagem na aproximação ao aeroporto de Lisboa.




As estações de Santa Iria não apanharam a célula em cheio. A estação da Escola aqui ao pé estava desligada... 




Garcia disse:


> Bom dia a todos..
> Ontem tive o privilégio de acordar com o som desses primeiros roncos e pingas..
> Os miúdos ouviram pela primeira vez uma bela trovoada..
> (+/- 7h45m, Santa Bárbara)
> ...




Uma estação próxima do Infantado, em Loures, (Quinta Nova de S.Roque), situada na mesma linha de passagem desta célula da frente, teve um acumulado semelhante a Vialonga.





Acumulado total da frente (e do dia) foi *23,1 mm.*
O acumulado maior em 5 minutos nessa estação foi de *7,6 mm, das 7h59 à 8h04* e nos 5 minutos seguintes mais *4,8 mm*.

Nota: não consegui apanhar descarga alguma da trovoada que se ouviu e ainda se viu vários relâmpagos, antes de caír a chuva mais forte. 
.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2022 às 08:41)

Manhã de nevoeiro aqui por Alenquer.
14°C.


----------



## Aine (26 Out 2022 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

hoje acordei com uma manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## Microburst (26 Out 2022 às 09:36)

Bom dia ao fórum. Pelo Feijó está uma manhã de céu muito nublado, algo abafada, e até agora sem pingo de chuva. Pela imagem de satélite parece que a AML ainda poderá ter alguma instabilidade para as próximas horas, isto se não fugir tudo para o litoral norte.

Temperatura nos 20,1°C, 88% HR, pressão nos 1016hpa e o vento sopra fraco de Sul.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (26 Out 2022 às 09:57)

squidward disse:


> Aqui na Azambuja há cerca de 10 minutos atrás, pareceu-me ocorrer um pequeno downburst, do nada no meio da chuva torrencial levantou-se rajadas de vento bem fortes que durou cerca de 2 minutos. Agora já acalmou tudo...mas não via chover assim já há algum tempo


Bom dia, ontem estive na Azambuja a trabalhar e ouve quem dissesse que viu um pequeno tornado. E ficou tudo alagado,eu já apanhei tudo calmo. Mas moro na zona de Sintra e foi terrível também!


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2022 às 12:03)

1.6mm hoje


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2022 às 12:48)

aguaceiro fraco aqui


----------



## LMMS (26 Out 2022 às 13:37)

Ontem fui dar uma caminhada pela Ribeira das vinhas e água, muito pouca e parada.
Mas se nota que teve algum caudal.
Algumas fotos

Captação de água do pisão 




Zona da junção das ribeiras no pisão








No Marmeleiro












Umas bolotas ainda verdes!!


----------



## RStorm (26 Out 2022 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde

O dia acordou com o chão todo molhado, derivado a células fracas/dispersas que passaram na madrugada, rendendo mais *0,3 mm*.
Agora sigo com temperatura abafada e nebulosidade convectiva com boas abertas. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S-SW. 

Extremos de ontem: *17,1ºC* */* *23,2ºC **/ **0,6 mm *
Mínima de hoje: *17,9ºC *
T. Atual: *24,1ºC *
HR: 65%
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2022 às 13:56)

Boas!

Hoje de manhã ainda apanhei um aguaceiro fraco quando estava a sair da Azambuja, mas nada que se compara com o chuveiral que caiu ontem! 

Por agora aqui em Rio Maior o céu vai brilhando entre nuvens.


----------



## squidward (26 Out 2022 às 15:08)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Bom dia, ontem estive na Azambuja a trabalhar e ouve quem dissesse que viu um *pequeno tornado*. E ficou tudo alagado,eu já apanhei tudo calmo. Mas moro na zona de Sintra e foi terrível também!


O famoso mini-tornado?  eu acredito mais que tenha sido mesmo um downburst.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 15:43)

LMMS disse:


> Ontem fui dar uma caminhada pela Ribeira das vinhas e água, muito pouca e parada.
> Mas se nota que teve algum caudal.



Tal deve-se certamente a que a barragem da Ribeira da Mula, na Serra, continuará fechada, à espera que o nível suba. Talvez vá lá hoje verificar como está, não espero no entanto grande melhoria desde as chuvas de Setembro, os terrenos estavam mesmo muito secos e nessa última visita a albufeira estava praticamente como em todo o Verão.


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2022 às 15:53)

Ouvi trovão


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 15:57)

david 6 disse:


> Ouvi trovão



Está uma célula a vir para NNE, entrou por Setúbal, mas é bem modesta por enquanto. Consegues vê-la?
Ainda não há registo de DEA no IPMA.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Out 2022 às 16:11)

Sopra uma brisa quentissima em Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2022 às 16:28)

Sem dúvida que se nota que estamos no sistema quente, o sol queima irra. 

As frentes frias dos próximos dias vão ficar no mar ou passar rés-vés, pelo que ainda temos algum tempo até a temperatura tombar, pelo fluxo de SW que se prevê no ECMWF só lá para dia 30. Mas nós nem estamos muito mal, o resto da Europa é que vai sofrer e bem com este fluxo, anomalias gigantes...


----------



## Toby (26 Out 2022 às 16:32)

Olá,
Extracto dos dados de ontem.


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2022 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> Está uma célula a vir para NNE, entrou por Setúbal, mas é bem modesta por enquanto. Consegues vê-la?
> Ainda não há registo de DEA no IPMA.




era isto


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Out 2022 às 17:45)

Tempo estranho, abafado, com vento "quente"... É impressão minha ou a precipitação da madrugada apareceu mais a sul que previsto?


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 18:00)

Neste momento na Serra de Carnaxide, 20,5°C 78% vento SSO 10 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2022 às 18:11)

LMMS disse:


> Ontem fui dar uma caminhada pela Ribeira das vinhas e água, muito pouca e parada.
> Mas se nota que teve algum caudal.
> Algumas fotos
> 
> ...



Boas,

A rede hidrográfica dessa zona é complexa, em primeiro lugar terá que chover muito para essas ribeiras terem um caudal permanente, e há agravante dessa ribeira da atrozela atravessar uma zona cársica e assim o caudal infiltra-se no solo, ou desaparece uma grande parte do caudal.
Moro perto e conheço bem isso tudo. 
Uma pequena curiosidade, é comum a cascata da ribeira da Atrozela estar a correr bem, mas se espreitares a zona onde as duas linhas se juntam (Ponte do Pisão), a ribeira nada ocorre. As zonas cársicas são tramadas, pregam-nos estas partidas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2022 às 18:25)

Chuva na Serra de Sintra.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2022 às 23:43)

Dia muito quente máxima de 25,8ºC e de madrugada caíram 1,2mm, de tarde caiu uns pingos grossos que nada acumulou.
 A esta hora ainda estão 19,8ºC


----------



## Tufao André (27 Out 2022 às 00:13)

Dia sem chuva por aqui, apenas uma chuva fraca/chuviscos insignificantes ao início da manhã. O resto do dia teve sol e alguma nebulosidade.
Fez algum calor nas horas centrais do dia, com a máxima a chegar aos 24,6°C! 

Ontem (3f) a linha de instabilidade forte da madrugada e manhã rendeu um acumulado total de 10,4 mm! Muita chuva num curto espaço de tempo, não ouvi trovoada. A passagem da linha foi rápida, pelo que o resto do dia foi tranquilo.

Veremos o que reservam as frentes nos próximos dias... A sinóptica está bastante complexa para as previsões!


----------



## tucha (27 Out 2022 às 01:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida que se nota que estamos no sistema quente, o sol queima irra.
> 
> As frentes frias dos próximos dias vão ficar no mar ou passar rés-vés, pelo que ainda temos algum tempo até a temperatura tombar, pelo fluxo de SW que se prevê no ECMWF só lá para dia 30. Mas nós nem estamos muito mal, o resto da Europa é que vai sofrer e bem com este fluxo, anomalias gigantes...


Ando a adiar uma viagem a Espanha exactamente  por causa deste calor...imaginam que terras a meia duzia de kms dos Pirenéus  estão  com 24, 25 graus por estes dias???


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Out 2022 às 09:29)

Bom dia! 
Célula a aproximar-se do Oeste 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (27 Out 2022 às 11:06)

Já começa a chegar a dita cuja com um pouco de atraso, mas a gente perdoa .


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2022 às 11:10)

Células fortes e com atividade elétrica a SO. Litoral acima de Peniche que se prepare:


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2022 às 11:37)

TiagoLC disse:


> Células fortes e com atividade elétrica a SO. Litoral acima de Peniche que se prepare:


Vai entrar mais a sul, entre Sintra e Peniche:


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Out 2022 às 11:49)

Aqui o céu está cada vez mais escuro.
Mas não se deve passar nada de especial por Lisboa, hoje.
Só mais acima.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2022 às 12:03)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aqui o céu está cada vez mais escuro.
> Mas não se deve passar nada de especial por Lisboa, hoje.
> Só mais acima.


Não teria tanta certeza. As células dirigem-se para NE mas há uma clara componente de Leste. Diria que pelo menos o litoral lisboeta deverá ter chuva importante.


----------



## Stormlover (27 Out 2022 às 12:15)

Vai passar a norte mas já ouço os trovões ao longe


----------



## fhff (27 Out 2022 às 12:26)

Pelo litoral Sintrense já se ouvem os roncos. Ar pesado e abafdo, muita humidade. Pouca chuva ainda. Tempo tropical em final de Outubro.
Não sei se a célula não entrará por aqui....vamos ver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2022 às 12:39)

Bom dia,
Depois duma manhã soalheira e abafada, na última hora os céus tornaram-se imponentes, o vento aumentou e a temperatura caiu. Apesar disso, não deverá chover muito por aqui hoje e aquilo que chover será essencialmente ao final da tarde, dado o componente leste da frente.


----------



## Sunset (27 Out 2022 às 12:47)

Ecos vermelhos na Lourinhã devem ser fortes e a celula de Sintra a passar ao largo


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (27 Out 2022 às 13:34)

Já troveja por coimbra tudo escuro a oeste.


----------



## fhff (27 Out 2022 às 14:03)

Tudo a passar no mar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2022 às 14:09)

Célula valente.


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Out 2022 às 14:17)

Por aqui não se passa nada


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2022 às 15:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula valente.



Foi mesmo a área da Figueira que ficou na trajectória da expansão dessa célula:











Mas mais a margem esquerda do Mondego na foz a receber a precipitação mais intensa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2022 às 15:36)

A frente "toca e foge" a costa Oeste, à medida que ondula para Norte:


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2022 às 16:12)

Vista para Oeste.

E vista campo para N/NE


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2022 às 19:52)

Boa noite.
Chuvisca por Lisboa. _Spray_ estratiforme.
O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2022 às 21:25)

Mais um dia seco e de calor, máxima de 22,6ºC por agora estão 19,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Out 2022 às 22:45)

Boa noite. Fui espreitar as imagens de satelite do Ipma, e parecem ser interessantes. De esperar alguma coisa ainda durante a noite?


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2022 às 23:19)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite. Fui espreitar as imagens de satelite do Ipma, e parecem ser interessantes. De esperar alguma coisa ainda durante a noite?


A imagem de radar sim, está interessante, só não sei se aquilo chega aqui à Região Oeste. Não sei que tipo de movimento trás. 

Muito vento por aqui. Noite amena ...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2022 às 00:47)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite. Fui espreitar as imagens de satelite do Ipma, e parecem ser interessantes. De esperar alguma coisa ainda durante a noite?


Aqui para o nosso cantinho só no sábado é que as coisas animam. Até lá, o panorama vai ser idêntico ao que temos visto nas últimas horas, com o litoral norte a receber a maior parte da chuva. 


Boa noite!
O destaque vai mesmo para o vento moderado. O céu mantém-se nublado por nuvens baixas. Humidade relativa alta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2022 às 00:50)

As estações do IPMA todas nos 20ºC   

A sorte é o vento de SW sempre meter a sensação mais baixa.


----------



## FJC (28 Out 2022 às 05:40)

Bom dia!
Impressão minha, ou vem aí uma célula muito agressiva??


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 06:37)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Impressão minha, ou vem aí uma célula muito agressiva??



A célula ou grupo de células é grande, mas já esteve mais intensa. Só vai entrar em terra já no Litoral Norte, Aveiro talvez.
Pela RLC as precipitações na costa Oeste só têm acumulado na ordem das décimas.
Apesar do aspecto do radar, o movimento tem sido persistentemente de SSO para NNE, sem deriva lateral, o que leva as células a atingirem significativamente terra já só na RLN.
Têm entrado algumas mas em geral com precipitação fraca. Apenas muito pontualmente alguns ecos amarelos efémeros.






À 1h de hoje a análise mostrava uma frente em dissipação já no interior, e esta frente que demora a entrar em terra, em luta com a crista anticiclonica que se vai fortalecendo.
A frente vai ondular e não consegue progredir para Leste de modo a afectar mais a RLC.






off-topic:
Previsões para as 07h e 19h de hoje:









e para a noite, frentes continuam a tentar entrar pela costa da RLC. Conseguirão? Prognóstico reservado...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2022 às 09:06)

Bom dia!
Chove fraco com pingas grossas por Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2022 às 09:16)

Passou a chuva moderada. Chove mesmo bem, não estava à espera.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2022 às 09:27)

Boas!

Chuva moderada aqui por Rio Maior! 

Quando sai da Azambuja não chovia e só começou a chover a partir de Alcoentre.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2022 às 09:36)

Panorama a NE:




A chuva parou.


----------



## Garcia (28 Out 2022 às 10:11)

Bom dia..
Hoje desde a praia de Porto Dinheiro.. 
Panorama para Oeste..





Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2022 às 10:30)

Boas
Mínima muito alta de 18,9ºC curiosamente quase o que está agora 19,1ºC, mais um dia de palha e sem uma pinga...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2022 às 10:37)

MSantos disse:


> Se trouxeste o escudo anti-chuva contigo é que é pior!  A malta do Ribatejo precisa de chuva também!


Estou com esperança que por aqui funcione ao contrário! 
O panorama para amanhã está interessante... vamos ver


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2022 às 10:42)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Mínima muito alta de 18,9ºC curiosamente quase o que está agora 19,1ºC, mais um dia de palha e sem uma pinga...


As imagens de radar estão altamente enganadoras hoje aqui para a lezíria ribatejana... parece que chove intensamente, mas... absolutamente nada!


----------



## tucha (28 Out 2022 às 12:44)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Mínima muito alta de 18,9ºC curiosamente quase o que está agora 19,1ºC, mais um dia de palha e sem uma pinga...


É impressão minha ou a amplitude térmica á quase nula???Tempo horrível este pelo menos aqui por Lisboa...
Nuvens  e mais nuvens, chuva quase inexistente, e muita , muita humidade...Estive no Rio de Janeiro aqui há uns anos atrás em Novembro  e foi isto durante 15 dias, mas lá são os Trópicos, lá quando chegava ao fim do dia, a transpiração era tanta devido á HR sempre alta, que chegava ao final do dia e saia agua das roupas!
Odeio este tempo, qualquer coisa é melhor do isto...
Frio, trovoadas, para quando pelo menos aqui para Lisboa??
Neste momento e depois de á cerca de 1 hora, terem caido umas pingas infimas, céu completamente nublado e muito calor!!! 
Um dia exatamente igual ao de ontem!


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2022 às 14:19)

Realmente o radar a enganar muito, aqui por Alenquer apenas um ou outro aguaceiro disperso que no total deixaram apenas *2,26 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2022 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,

Dia monótono por aqui, mas bem animado a Norte. 

24,7ºC actuais e tempo abafado. Outubro a superar a média com 84,8mm.


----------



## MrCrowley (28 Out 2022 às 15:51)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dia monótono por aqui, mas bem animado a Norte.
> 
> 24,7ºC actuais e tempo abafado. Outubro a superar a média com 84,8mm.


Confirmo. Tenho um colega de Viana do Castelo que diz que nao para de malhar agua.
Em Oeiras choveu de manha ate as 8, mas muito pouco. Depois disso, esta um tempo que nao ata nem desata.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 16:13)

Boa tarde
Não vamos saír desta massa de ar tão cedo.
A frente não entra em terra, apenas os aguaceiros pré-frontais na massa de ar tropical vão largando ocasional e pontualmente chuva mais significativa.
Esta massa de ar alimenta o dilúvio que tem sido pelo Noroeste.











Às 12:00, nova ondulação afasta a frente da costa:





Há vinte minutos, lá vai a ondulação quente despejar mais no Noroeste, seguida das intensas células da frente fria renovada pela injecção de ar tropical:


----------



## Northern Lights (28 Out 2022 às 16:31)

Mais um dia de tempo pastoso e muito pouca chuva. Sigo com 21 °C.
Era bom que pelo menos amanhã viesse chuva de jeito. Mas pelo andar da carruagem... 


Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Out 2022 às 19:29)

Boa noite

Ontem e hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado com abertas e alguma poeira à mistura.
Tanta chuva a desperdiçar-se no mar, mas enfim 
Temperaturas bem abafadas, o que vale é o vento de SW que por vezes consegue amenizar a coisa 

Amanhã é que parece haver melhores chances de chuva, vamos ver 

Quarta: *17,9ºC* */ 25,2ºC / 0,3 mm *
Quinta: *18,9ºC **/ **23,3ºC *
Sexta: *19,3ºC **/ **25,4ºC *

T. Atual: *20,9ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Out 2022 às 19:44)

RStorm disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Ontem e hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado com abertas e alguma poeira à mistura.
> Tanta chuva a desperdiçar-se no mar, mas enfim
> ...


Esperemos que sim, tenho uns cobertores na varanda prontos para ver chover!


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2022 às 23:41)

Boas!

De manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa em Rio Maior, mas depois não mais choveu e até esteve calor. A frente insiste em fazer-nos pirraça e vai despejar o seu conteúdo na zona Norte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 02:02)

Colares com 20ºC pela noite fora quase em Novembro, muito incomum.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 03:13)

20,6ºC e 76%, noite tropical aqui na Póvoa.

E já está o espectáculo a decorrer mesmo junto à costa entre Peniche e Figueira da Foz:


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 03:13)

Ontem vim até São Martinho do Porto e por aqui a está hora vão se ouvindo trovões ao longe no mar. Tb já se notou um relâmpago. Agora vai chovendo qualquer coisa...não sei se a trovoada vai evoluir ou ficamos por aqui...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2022 às 03:16)

Estou farto de ouvir trovoada pela Figueira, está um belo espetáculo


----------



## ASantos (29 Out 2022 às 03:21)

Acordei com o som da trovoada, e embora pareça estar sobre o mar, é bem audível.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 03:22)

Descargas potentes nuvem-solo (oceano):


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 03:25)

jamestorm disse:


> Ontem vim até São Martinho do Porto e por aqui a está hora vão se ouvindo trovões ao longe no mar. Tb já se notou um relâmpago. Agora vai chovendo qualquer coisa...não sei se a trovoada vai evoluir ou ficamos por aqui...





ASantos disse:


> Acordei com o som da trovoada, e embora pareça estar sobre o mar, é bem audível.



Está muito perto sobre o oceano, menos de 20 Km.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 03:36)

Vejam as webcams do Arelho à Figueira.

Está bem animado, cada vez mais próxima da costa, < 10 Km. Já entrou na costa de Dunas de Mira.









Células pré-frontais na zona de Peniche.
Parece-me que esta fina linha de células ainda ao largo mas próxima da costa não será a frente fria. Atrás e bem mais longe há toda nebulosidade da frente e da oclusão que vem logo atrás dela:


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 03:57)

Já não se ouve trovões nesta altura, infelizmente parece ter passado...


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 03:59)

Não é uma nem são duas, é logo três de uma vez:


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2022 às 03:59)

Bem, agora até a casa tremeu, e também chove bem


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 04:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Bem, agora até a casa tremeu, e também chove bem



A linha entrou mesmo na Figueira e mais para norte. Células fortes:


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:01)

Trovoada agora em frente ao litoral da Região Oeste.







Forma-se uma linha de instabilidade na parte Leste da RLC (de Setúbal-Oriental a Abrantes):









Aquele eco roxo em frente a Santa Cruz pode ser sinal de possibilidade de avistamento de tromba.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:07)

Muitas células na região de Figueira-Coimbra:






Trovoada em frente à Ericeira:


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:08)

Roncos muito fortes audíveis em Peniche.


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:15)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:15)

Candy disse:


> Roncos muito fortes audíveis em Peniche.



A última descarga forte foi múltipla 76 kA mesmo a oeste do Cabo, perto já das Berlengas, cerca das 5h07


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:18)

Candy disse:


> Chove torrencialmente



Já está aí em cima esta extensa linha de células, deve ir durar um bocado:





Trovoada a SSO de Peniche, vai para aí se não terminar entretanto.


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:24)

StormRic disse:


> Já está aí em cima esta extensa linha de células, deve ir durar um bocado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os roncos são esporádicos mais cada vez mais fortes.

Bem, os roncos começam a ser mais frequentes! As cargas de água também.

Está uma noite quente por cá.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:27)

Várias linhas de células formam-se paralelas por toda a RLC:


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:28)

Descargas seguidinhas umas às outras! Chuva fortíssima.


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:31)

Eishhhh...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 05:32)

A chegar com muita força aqui a São Martinho do Porto. Chuva forte com trovoada a esta hora. 
Que saudades de acordar com esta sensação a meio da noite.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:33)

Candy disse:


> Os roncos são esporádicos mais cada vez mais fortes.
> 
> Bem, os roncos começam a ser mais frequentes! As cargas de água também.
> 
> Está uma noite quente por cá.



Está a chegar aí:









Os algerozes estavam limpos? O prédio tem pára-raios?


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:35)

Os algeiroses estão limpos.
pára-raios... shiuuuuuu!

Alguns aqui perto têm.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:38)

E estão a aproximar-se células aqui para a Póvoa:








Candy disse:


> Os algeiroses estão limpos.
> pára-raios... shiuuuuuu!
> 
> Alguns aqui perto têm.



ups...

Que festival vai para aí! Filma com o TLM se conseguires!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 05:41)

Chuva torrencial nesta altura!! Trovoada tb forte, muito relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:45)

jamestorm disse:


> A chegar com muita força aqui a São Martinho do Porto. Chuva forte com trovoada a esta hora.
> Que saudades de acordar com esta sensação a meio da noite.



A chegar e não é pouco, impressionante o que irá por essa costa acima:


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 05:49)

Não dá para abrir a porta. A chuva é demasiada


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 05:49)

Impressionante a quantidade de água que está a cair!! Torrencial. Wow


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:49)

Estação WU Serra do Bouro 10,2 mm e a subir, desde há 20 minutos passou a forte.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 05:58)

Candy disse:


> Não dá para abrir a porta. A chuva é demasiada



Fica como de dia com essas descargas.

Continua e já chega à Nazaré.





Nova célula a sul de Peniche:


----------



## FJC (29 Out 2022 às 06:00)

Marinha Grande, que espetáculo!!! Trovoada fortíssima!!!


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:01)

13,2 mm em São Bernardino, em menos de meia hora, e continua.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:03)

FJC disse:


> Marinha Grande, que espetáculo!!! Trovoada fortíssima!!!


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:08)

Candy disse:


> Não dá para abrir a porta. A chuva é demasiada



Terminou a trovoada por aí? Só deve ver-se os relâmpagos agora para Norte.
Mas deve continuar a chover forte, mantém-se a geração de células para SSO, um alinhamento espectacular:


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 06:11)

Não estou a conseguir carregar vídeos.

Está a acalmar


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:13)

A linha a aproximar-se do litoral de Sintra. Ericeira já tem célula forte em cima.


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 06:17)

Mesmo na janela para norte é complicado estar com a janela aberta


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:25)

19,6 mm em Serra do Bouro
13,9 mm São Bernardino
15,0 mm Atouguia
15,2 mm Amoreira
14,5 mm Lourinhã

*28,4 mm Fanhais (Nazaré)
26,4 mm Pataias*
13,2 mm Marinha Grande
16,0 mm Monte Real


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:31)

Célula muito forte a chegar a Alfarelos.
Chove desde o Cabo da Roca até Cantanhede. Parou de chover em Peniche, até chegar a linha seguinte (deve ser a frente fria, uma delas...).


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 06:33)

Caiu aqui um estoiro ai, ai.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 06:41)

Trovoada forte em Leiria, também já perto de Coimbra:






Célula muito forte, mesmo em cima de Leiria...






As linhas de instabilidade não têm, para já, continuação para sul do Cabo da Roca.


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2022 às 06:58)

Começam a aparecer as ocorrências. Distrito de Leiria já com várias ocorrências com o mesmo descritivo.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Out 2022 às 07:13)

Mais uma vez não se passa nada...
18,6°C e vento moderado, com céu nublado.
Mais uma vez o evento vai restringir-se basicamente ao litoral acima de Sintra  Quanto ao resto, pouco deverá chover hoje.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Out 2022 às 07:34)

Olá bom dia. Pelos vistos, foi uma madrugada animada acima de Sintra. Por aqui por Almada, tudo tranquilo..... Como sempre.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 08:03)

Bom dia, ou muito me engano ou o evento está feito de Lisboa para baixo e aquela previsão de chover bem entre as 9-12h está feita.. Vamos a ver se vem alguma surpresa mas duvido...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 08:44)

Impressionante o que tem chovido e CONTINUA a chover aqui por São Martinho do Porto!! Os acumulados devem ser em número redondos! 

Só fiquei chateado pois em Alenquer, onde é bem preciso, quase não choveu nada!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 08:46)

E é um peso de água neste momento em São Martinho do Porto!! 
Grande carga! 
Não sei se alguém tem valores actualizados para esta zona, mas devem ser bons acumulados.


----------



## marcoguarda (29 Out 2022 às 09:26)

Neste momento chove muito aqui em Leiria acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2022 às 09:37)

Aqui nada de nada, a ver se a chuva prevista para a tarde se confirma.... 18,8ºC com vento nulo


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 09:56)

jamestorm disse:


> E é um peso de água neste momento em São Martinho do Porto!!
> Grande carga!
> Não sei se alguém tem valores actualizados para esta zona, mas devem ser bons acumulados.


Há já algumas estações amadoras a registar mais de 20 mm entre o Bombarral e Peniche. Há uma, perto do Bombarral, já com 30 mm:




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## FJC (29 Out 2022 às 09:57)

Que célula a nascer junto a Lisboa ...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Há já algumas estações amadoras a registar mais de 20 mm entre o Bombarral e Peniche. Há uma, perto do Bombarral, já com 30 mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui deve ser mais, em São Martinho do Porto e Alfeizerão tem sido umas cargas incríveis...eu diria já bem acima dos 30mm. A ver vamos ...


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2022 às 10:07)

Tem caido esporadicamente uns aguaceiros moderados de curta duração aqui pela Azambuja.
 Pelo que observei no site das DEA do ipma, caiu um raio (nuvem-solo) em cheio na zona sul da cidade do Cartaxo por volta das 8:56.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 10:13)

Medonho!


----------



## casr26 (29 Out 2022 às 10:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui deve ser mais, em São Martinho do Porto e Alfeizerão tem sido umas cargas incríveis...eu diria já bem acima dos 30mm. A ver vamos ...


Confirmo,aqui pela zona do Bombarral tem chovido bem e lá se ouviram os seus trovões...não posso precisar a precipitação, mas para norte estavam realmente a chover "cães e gatos"...uma brutalidade que aconselhou à paragem do carro


----------



## MrCrowley (29 Out 2022 às 10:17)

Ouço trovoes ao longe mas continuos na zona de Oeiras. É aquela celula enorme.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 10:18)

Primeiro trovão ouvido por Carnaxide. Vai ser festa da boa!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2022 às 10:18)

TiagoLC disse:


> Medonho!



Está mesmo, ando pela Malveira da Serra trovoada e chuva torrencial.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Out 2022 às 10:26)

Bem. Parece que me enganei e ainda bem!
Trovões audíveis ao longe.
Está a ficar escuro.


----------



## JAlves (29 Out 2022 às 10:26)

Por Camarate já se ouviram 2 ou 3 trovões e a coisa parece prometer!

Enviado do meu SM-G780F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 10:27)

Quem serão os "felizes" contemplados que irão levar com este monstro em cima?






Por Samora tudo calmíssimo, ainda há sol por aqui...


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2022 às 10:29)

Olá,
Aqui: 27,9mm, Salir de porto: 41,4mm, o VP2 de São Martinho do Porto deve ter o seu cone bloqueado (0,5mm!)


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:29)

Oeiras e por aqui ainda só estou a ver chuva... Trovoada 0 (mas também tenho vidros duplos...)


----------



## casr26 (29 Out 2022 às 10:31)

Pelo Bombarral um daqueles trovões de proporções bíblicas...

Acompanhado de uma boa carga de àgua que vai-se mantendo...estou curioso para saber o acumulado ao fim da tarde...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:33)

Volta a chover intensamente em São Martinho do Porto!! Wow


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:34)

Toby disse:


> Olá,
> Aqui: 27,9mm, Salir de porto: 41,4mm, o VP2 de São Martinho do Porto deve ter o seu cone bloqueado (0,5mm!)


Por São Martinho deve ser acima de 40mm já!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Out 2022 às 10:34)

Ouvem se trovões ao longe


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:35)

Os cães já estão agitados, mas continua a não ouvir-se ou a ver-se o que seja


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2022 às 10:40)

Trovão ao longe agora mesmo


----------



## MrCrowley (29 Out 2022 às 10:43)

Ficou de "noite" na zona do Oeiras Parque e comecou a chover e trovejar pesado


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 10:44)

Esta estação em Colares registou 20 mm em 30 minutos!


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2022 às 10:44)

Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer temos um festival eléctrico 'à antiga'. Trovoada contínua e momentos de chuva forte.
Tudo escuro e de luzes acesas em casa.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Out 2022 às 10:48)

Bom dia! Começa a chover por Campo de Ourique.  As pingas são bem gordas. O céu não está particularmente escuro, por enquanto.

EDIT(10h49): pequeno ronco ao longe!


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Que bela rega! Flash e som still 0


----------



## tucha (29 Out 2022 às 10:50)

Northern Lights disse:


> Bem. Parece que me enganei e ainda bem!
> Trovões audíveis ao longe.
> Está a ficar escuro.


Pois é, estou parva ou já  ouvi alguma coisa aqui pela zona oriental?? 
Confirmo...yeah...trovoada agora!!!
E chove, fraco mas chove....
Que felicidade, trovoada eheheh


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Out 2022 às 10:51)

Trovão audível no Montijo


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:51)

Será que é desta que as trovoadas voltam à zona? 


Já ronca muito ao longe


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 10:53)

Aquela linha é super comprida, ainda bem que se desloca rápido senão ia dar estragos muito grandes.


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 10:54)

Pela margem sul praticamente não chove. Grande contraste entre o céu aqui , relativamente claro e a norte , escuro e carregado . Parece que existe uma parede entre a margem sul e Lisboa , mal vejo o Cristo Rei.


----------



## tucha (29 Out 2022 às 10:54)

RickStorm disse:


> Será que é desta que as trovoadas voltam à zona?
> 
> 
> parece que sim, bem audivel agora aqui a 1 km do parque das nacoes...


E chove com mais intensidade...yeah...finalmente!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 10:54)

Que escuridão. 
Parece que já são 18h. Chove forte.
Trovões audíveis.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Out 2022 às 10:54)

A última actualização do radar intensificou os ecos da parte mais a Sul da frente! Surgiram também umas pequenos pontinhos cor-de-laranja que estão no seu encalce.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:55)

Com a intensidade da chuva até deve ter tirado as cagadelas de pássaro do meu charuto


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 10:55)

Luis Martins disse:


> Pela margem sul praticamente não chove. Grande contraste entre o céu aqui , relativamente claro e a norte , escuro e carregado . Parece que existe uma parede entre a margem sul e Lisboa , mal vejo o Cristo Rei.


A linha vai sendo puxada para Este ela à de chegar ai.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 10:57)

Torrencial agora.
Alguns raios intra nuvem. Pouco frequentes.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:57)

Tenho notícias de grande carga que vai caindo por Alenquer -Alto Concelho!!! Torrencial


----------



## LMMS (29 Out 2022 às 10:58)

Tem caído forte aqui pela Parede.
Acumulado de 21 mm num instante.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 10:58)

Lá vai a ribeira aqui da zona encher de tal maneira (e com tal força) que um dia leva a ponte nova abaixo


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2022 às 11:00)

Acordei às 6h ao som da trovoada forte e chuva torrencial.


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2022 às 11:00)

Que linha brutal…


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:01)

A ficar escuro por Samora. Já caíram uns borrifos...
Vamos lá ver se chega cá alguma animação. O radar continua brutal! 






Edit: acabei de ouvir um trovão!  Já chove com mais força


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2022 às 11:01)

Bom dia a todos, 

Agressivo na última hora, pelo Cacém. Algumas células em desenvolvimento rápido e perfeitamente alinhadas para impacto sequencial. Situação potencialmente problemática em alguns locais, dada a intensidade da precipitação. 

E trovoada à mistura!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 11:01)

Dilúvio! Parece nevoeiro!


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2022 às 11:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Tenho notícias de grande carga que vai caindo por Alenquer -Alto Concelho!!! Torrencial


Confirmo. A netatmo aqui mais perto, leva 11 mm, acumulado em pouco tempo.
Trovoada é contínua...


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2022 às 11:02)

Trovão mais próximo agora


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Out 2022 às 11:02)

Aqui anoiteceu.
Literalmente.
Chuva muito forte.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruival (29 Out 2022 às 11:02)

Iuri disse:


> Que linha brutal…


em que site/app tiraste este grafico?

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 11:02)




----------



## LMMS (29 Out 2022 às 11:03)

Vejam o que aí vem!








						Screenshot, 2022-10-29 13:02:23 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics


----------



## Aspvl (29 Out 2022 às 11:03)

Chuva a parar, mas céu a escurecer cada vez mais.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 11:04)

LMMS disse:


> Vejam o que aí vem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trocando por miudos para quem não percebe da pôda sff?


----------



## LMMS (29 Out 2022 às 11:06)

RickStorm disse:


> Trocando por miudos para quem não percebe da pôda sff?


Vai chover a potes na grande Lisboa, os senhores das mangueiras que se preparem!


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 11:07)

LMMS disse:


> Vai chover a potes na grande Lisboa, os senhores das mangueiras que se preparem!


Muchas gracias


----------



## hurricane (29 Out 2022 às 11:07)

E fotos?


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 11:09)

Por Carnaxide já está a clarear mas continua a chuva muito forte. Não ouvi mais trovões.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Out 2022 às 11:09)

Trovoada só ao longe.
Chuva forte. As sarjetas não conseguem já dar vazão à água.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2022 às 11:10)

Impressionante a extensão da linha. Esperemos que não provoque estragos.


----------



## tucha (29 Out 2022 às 11:11)

E chove forte agora aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, acabei de vir da rua, de poucos metros e já apanhei uma molha!!
Céu quase preto, parece já de noite, ainda não tinha visto o ceu assim, desde que começou este tempo manhoso há umas semanas atrás...
Está tão escuro que os meu bonecos de celulas solares que tenho na varanda já se acenderam a pensar que é noite ehehe
Deixei de ouvir roucos há 15 minutos para cá, mas o aspecto do céu, faz prever mais festa, correcto???


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2022 às 11:13)

ruival disse:


> em que site/app tiraste este grafico?
> 
> Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk



App rainviewer


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 11:16)

Ja chove bem por Corroios. Ouvem se trovoes ao longe . Vista para norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 11:16)

Já temos céu azul a oeste. Chuva a acalmar.


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 11:17)

Aqui parece que ficou de noite. A parede escura já nos envolveu!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Out 2022 às 11:17)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A linha vai sendo puxada para Este ela à de chegar ai.


Já chove em Cacilhas. Trovoada nem sinal dela, pelo menos para ja


----------



## Aspvl (29 Out 2022 às 11:19)

Relâmpago e trovão espaçados de 3/4 segundos agora mesmo

11h21: outro, este mais perto! chuva recomeça


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:21)

Já chove bem!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 11:22)

A frente está a caminho do Montijo mas pelos vistos já vai ca chegar fraquinho e nada a ver com o que se passou por Lisboa.. Anyway, qualquer chuva é bem vinda!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 11:24)

Bem esta linha de instabilidade adorou a RLC... que dilúvio e trovoada, foi bom para acordar   

Quase 20 mm numa hora. Tombo de 3ºC no tropicalismo noturno.

Falta passar a frente fria para terminar de vez este calor... que venha.


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2022 às 11:24)

Iuri disse:


> App rainviewer


https://www.rainviewer.com/weather-radar-map-live.html


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 11:24)

Chuva forte , vento forte e trovoada ! O que mais se pode querer num Sabado de manhã em pleno Outono .


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:24)

Vai roncando...


----------



## ruival (29 Out 2022 às 11:26)

e os avioes a levantar em direccao a essa linha ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:27)

Que escuridão. As nuvens passam a grande velocidade. Continua a chover bem e a roncar. Maravilha!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 11:28)

Trovoada em aproximação, novamente.


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2022 às 11:28)




----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 11:29)

O ceu já clareou um pouco a ocidente , mas chove ainda com mais força.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Out 2022 às 11:29)

Trovões frequentes e já chove no Montijo! Os trovões são bem intensos!


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2022 às 11:29)

Bom dia 

Acabei de ouvir um grande trovão_  _
O dia segue com alguns pingos, após um aguaceiro no final da madrugada que rendeu 0,3 mm. 

Vamos ver o que aí vem


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:29)

O que chove agora!


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2022 às 11:30)

Bom dia.
Ótima manhã Outonal . 10,2mm acumulados com um rain rate de 147,6 às 11:25h.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:32)

Brutal!  Água por todo o lado. Escorre em cascata pelos telhados e corre pelas ruas. Há muito que não via tanta água a cair em Samora. Abençoada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 11:32)

Aviões a desviarem-se da linha ou a fazerem espera em sítios menos comuns...


----------



## tucha (29 Out 2022 às 11:33)

Luis Martins disse:


> Chuva forte , vento forte e trovoada ! O que mais se pode querer num Sabado de manhã em pleno Outono .


Tudo perfeito..menos este calor maldito, carregado de humidade!


----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2022 às 11:36)

Chuva moderada entre Salvaterra de Magos e Marinhais.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 11:38)

Comeca a chover no Montijo, ouvem-se trovões para Sul (por volta de Salvaterra de Magos)


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:39)

A caminho do Montijo?






Ouvem-se roncos ao longe.


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2022 às 11:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Comeca a chover no Montijo, ouvem-se trovões para Sul (por volta de Salvaterra de Magos)


Salvaterra de Magos não é a N do Montijo?


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 11:40)

tucha disse:


> Tudo perfeito..menos este calor maldito, carregado de humidade!



Se não estivesse este " calor " carregado de humidade , com certeza não estaria este padrão meteorológico . Uma coisa vem atrelada à outra.


----------



## dASk (29 Out 2022 às 11:41)

Acho que está a passar aqui a parte mais intensa, trovoada forte e chuva forte neste momento, com rajadas intensas.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Out 2022 às 11:41)

Confesso que há anos que não ouvia uma trovoada tão intensa e agressiva


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 11:41)

oiço trovões agora também


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2022 às 11:41)

Para já acalmou a borrasca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 11:43)

O IPMA a lançar alertas de nowcasting... laranja desde as 10h.


----------



## dASk (29 Out 2022 às 11:44)

Aqui está a chover a cântaros!! E agora vento quase nulo.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:44)

Já passou, mas continuam a ouvir-se trovões. Vem mais a caminho! 

Uma imagem que ilustra melhor a chuvada das 11h30 por aqui:


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 11:45)

fhff disse:


> Confirmo. A netatmo aqui mais perto, leva 11 mm, acumulado em pouco tempo.
> Trovoada é contínua...


O total da estação Netatmo perto de minha casa vai nos *18,61mm*, quase tudo feito na última hora (Alenquer -Alto Concelho).


----------



## tucha (29 Out 2022 às 11:46)

Crazyrain disse:


> Se não estivesse este " calor " carregado de humidade , com certeza não estaria este padrão meteorológico . Uma coisa vem atrelada à outra.


Eu sei..e não disse o contrário..ou disse?


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:48)

O céu a ficar ainda mais "feio"... trovão longo e gutural, daqueles que dão arrepios na barriga


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 11:48)

Sintra, Colares (IPMA) com *24,2 mm* acumulados na última hora, mas acredito que tenha sido em menos tempo.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:51)

OK, já chegou! Está mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 11:52)

meko60 disse:


> Salvaterra de Magos não é a N do Montijo?


Enganei-me... sim exato


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2022 às 11:53)

Por aqui caíram uns pingos isolados e ouvi uns trovões muito ao longe. À espera de alguma animação.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 11:53)

A trovoada por Alenquer tem sido intensa com há muitos anos não se via. 
Infelizmente logo hoje não estou por lá!! Lol.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 11:53)

Chovia torrencialmente no Montijo, estava na varanda e caiu um relâmpago exatamente em cima da caixa de metal do radar de velocidade de 60km/h quem sai da VDG para o Montijo.. Aposto que muita gente que ia a circular lá se assustou e bem porque eu assustei-me e estou a cerca de 1km...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 11:54)

Monumental chuvada que se abate por aqui!


----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2022 às 11:57)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Glória do Ribatejo.
Trovões audíveis. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Out 2022 às 12:00)

Acalmou por Almada. Veremos se se fica por aqui ou se vem mais


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 12:01)

A passar... boa rega para a lezíria e para a charneca ribatejanas hoje 







A cadela dorme profundamente como se nada se passasse   
Completamente relaxada com o barulho da chuva e da trovoada


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 12:02)

Vai se uvindo trovões por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 12:04)

chove fraco ainda, o melhor vem agora, ainda oiço trovões

entretanto para NW o aspeto era este


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 12:12)

começa a engrossar


----------



## Sunset (29 Out 2022 às 12:14)

david 6 disse:


> começa a engrossar


Episódio de trovoada e chuva intensa na última hora em Salvaterra já vai com 5mm


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2022 às 12:18)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui caíram uns pingos isolados e ouvi uns trovões muito ao longe. À espera de alguma animação.


5 minutos de chuva moderada por aqui, foi o que se conseguiu arranjar. Já não espero nada de jeito...


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 12:22)

chuva fraca   este rir é já de desespero e frustração


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 12:28)

Volta a chover e parecem ser células em formação veremos...


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 12:31)

a frente a partir-se ao meio e eu a apanhar onde está a partir, típico frustração vou rir para não chorar


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2022 às 12:48)

Maior fiasco do Ano aqui, terra amaldiçoada dum caramba... trovoada só em sonhos e chuva mal deu para apagar o pó, acumulados uns ridículos 0,4mm dia seco e a seca grave a piorar cada vez mais por esta banda...  este mês 44,4mm e o Ano vai com 254,9mm das piores zonas de seca do pais todo.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 12:50)

maior fiasco do ano aqui também, palhaçada isto , 1.2mm a parar já apanhei mesmo a parte onde se partiu, palhaçada!!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2022 às 13:00)

16 mm por cá.
93 mm de acumulado mensal.
Não muito longe de cá,  no Linhó o acumulado quase nos 200 mm, acredito piamente pois aquela zona tem uma influência incrível da vertente da serra.


----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2022 às 13:02)

Boa chuvada em Glória do Ribatejo. Choveu durante 1 hora.
Arco Íris a norte:


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2022 às 13:06)

Aqui pelo Feijó foi algo fraquito. É verdade que choveu forte durante 10 minutos, mas passado meia-hora já nada pingava. A trovoada também não foi nada de especial, 4/5 relâmpagos e respectivos trovões, tendo sido um deles mais forte.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e a clarear, tempo pastoso e com melgas (a praga deste ano), *e pelo menos por aqui, e para já, *os avisos laranja do IPMA para precipitação e trovoada foram algo exagerados.

Dados actuais: 18,9ºC, HR 95%, pressão nos 1018,6hpa, vento fraco a nulo de SO e precipitação acumulada 0,62mm.


----------



## casr26 (29 Out 2022 às 13:06)

Em jeito de rescaldo...alguém consegue confirmar-me os valores de precipitação na zona do Bombarral?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2022 às 13:13)

casr26 disse:


> Em jeito de rescaldo...alguém consegue confirmar-me os valores de precipitação na zona do Bombarral?


Não há estações na localidade, mas nos arredores: 
22.6mm em Casa da Várzea. 
16mm nesta estação a sudeste do Bombarral. 
25.6mm numa estação netatmo na localidade de Roliça, a norte do Bombarral.


----------



## LMMS (29 Out 2022 às 13:22)

Fernão Ferro deve ter sido onde caiu mais água.


----------



## casr26 (29 Out 2022 às 13:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Não há estações na localidade, mas nos arredores:
> 22.6mm em Casa da Várzea.
> 16mm nesta estação a sudeste do Bombarral.
> 25.6mm numa estação netatmo na localidade de Roliça, a norte do Bombarral.


Vou ser muito sincero, pelo que me apercebi da precipitação os valores entre a zona do Bombarral e Cadaval devem ter sido superiores, já há largos anos não me recordo de ver tanta precipitação continua em tão curto espaço de tempo, mas lá está, infelizmente não existe uma base de referência mais próxima..

Muito obrigado pela referência de valores amigo


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2022 às 13:41)

Boas!

Manhã com períodos de precipitação forte acompanhada por trovoada aqui pela Azambuja! 

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia!


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 14:21)

Cerca de 16 mm nesta zona, Vialonga/Póvoa/Santa Iria.
Caíram descargas fortes aqui ao pé.

Eólicas paradas em várias direcções 

Céu em espera, movimento de SSO.

Passou a linha de instabilidade mais forte, vem lá a frente fria mas não deve trazer muita chuva, nada que se pareça com a linha:





 Espectacular o seguimento que foi aqui feito por todos, grande mobilização!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 14:26)

StormRic disse:


> Cerca de 16 mm nesta zona, Vialonga/Póvoa/Santa Iria.
> Caíram descargas fortes aqui ao pé.
> 
> Eólicas paradas em várias direcções
> ...


No sábado passado foi igual linha de instabilidade fortíssima, frente completamente desfeita.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 14:53)

Sei que não é nada de especial, mas ainda consegui capturar estes pequenos momentos (se não for no tópico correcto por favor movam ou avisem que eu apago):


----------



## Stormlover (29 Out 2022 às 15:00)

Aqui fica o resumo aqui em Loures da passagem desta linha de forte precipitaçao pela AML. 
Quase que tive direito a inundações tal era a força do caudal do ribeiro, por pouco, por 1 centímetro o lago não transbordou   .


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 15:00)

RickStorm disse:


> consegui capturar estes pequenos momentos



A composição do retrato geral de um evento precisa de tudo. Bons vídeos!

A frente que vem aí é moderada. Mas não se descartam pontualmente aparecerem células no último minuto. Aliás, a linha de instabilidade que passou de manhã foi quase inesperada e de formação rápida, embora já tivesse precursoras que começaram no litoral Oeste durante a madrugada.
Falta realmente contemplar com alguma chuva mais significativa a região de Setúbal, estranhamente evitada.


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 15:04)

Só não consegui capturar o mega trovão que caiu (que como disse tenho vidro duplo e mesmo assim foi um estrondo daqueles...)


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 15:23)

Stormlover disse:


> Aqui fica o resumo aqui em Loures da passagem desta linha de forte precipitaçao pela AML.
> Quase que tive direito a inundações tal era a força do caudal do ribeiro, por pouco, por 1 centímetro o lago não transbordou   .


Até os patos ficaram felizes!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 15:37)

Vai chovendo fraco, nuvens escuras a sudoeste, daqui, com movimento geral para sudeste.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 15:43)

Muito escuro e movem-se muito lentamente, vai dar uma boa chuvada.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 15:46)

StormRic disse:


> A composição do retrato geral de um evento precisa de tudo. Bons vídeos!
> 
> A frente que vem aí é moderada. Mas não se descartam pontualmente aparecerem células no último minuto. Aliás, a linha de instabilidade que passou de manhã foi quase inesperada e de formação rápida, embora já tivesse precursoras que começaram no litoral Oeste durante a madrugada.
> Falta realmente contemplar com alguma chuva mais significativa a região de Setúbal, estranhamente evitada.


A frente está estacionária por Sintra a mais de 2h.. É normal isto acontecer? Não deveria percorrer do litoral para o interior?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 15:50)

Chove moderado a forte neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 15:58)

Vai chovendo novamente aqui por São Martinho do Porto - que belo dia de Outono, com direito a muita animação. Eheh


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2022 às 16:03)

Parece que a frente oclusa, não se move para o interior o que ajuda a formação destas células ao longo dela.


----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2022 às 16:13)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Tarde de céu nublado com abertas. Vento praticamente nulo.
Panorâmica da frente a Oeste:


----------



## windchill (29 Out 2022 às 16:37)

Estando eu a sul por estes dias, não pude acompanhar o bons eventos de trovoada que desfilaram pelo litoral norte. Ainda assim, durante a madrugada, resolvi tentar a minha sorte no Miradouro do Alto da Vela, em Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras). As condições eram más, com imensa nebulosidade baixa, e quando uma linha de trovoadas se aproximou, apenas eram visíveis os flashes no meio de tanto vento e tanta chuva. Assim sendo, deixo-vos aqui um dos registos que consegui obter... é pouquinho mas o importante é lá estar e presenciar esta tão bela manifestação da natureza 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nVWcfU]
	
2022.10.29 - 054244 (NIKON D7200) [Santa Cruz - Alto da Vela] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2022 às 19:01)

Setúbal dia seco, nem contabilizo os 0,4mm da manhã, este ano devia ser estudado este escudo em Setúbal não é normal... O dia segue ameno mesmo a esta hora apesar da muita humidade no ar..


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2022 às 19:07)

Por aqui a frente rendeu 11mm,a temperatura mantém-se agradável com 18,6ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 19:08)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal dia seco, nem contabilizo os 0,4mm da manhã, este ano devia ser estudado este escudo em Setúbal não é normal... O dia segue ameno mesmo a esta hora apesar da muita humidade no ar..


No meu caso, bastou sair do Porto para começar a chover torrencialmente por lá. Se calhar o problema de Setúbal és tu!  
Está na hora de fazeres uma escapadinha de 3 dias para outro sítio qualquer, pode ser que desbloqueie o escudo 

---------------------

Por Samora, depois das chuvadas da manhã, já só se registaram céus, por vezes, muito ameaçadores, mas de onde não caiu mais nada.


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2022 às 19:29)

Boa noite

Valente trovoada que se abateu por aqui   Há muito, mas muito tempo, que não levava com um eco vermelho bem em cima 
Trovões intensos e chuva torrencial durante cerca de 10 minutos (pareceu-me também haver granizo, mas sem certezas), que fez disparar o acumulado para os *9 mm *e causar inundações um pouco por toda a cidade  

Após a passagem da _tormenta_, tem reinado a acalmia com céu encoberto e um ou outro aguaceiro disperso. 
Vamos ver o que como correm as próximas horas, mas hoje já deu para encher a barriga de tudo 

Extremos: *16,0ºC / 21,8ºC **/* *9 mm *(até agora) 
T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2022 às 19:32)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Chovia torrencialmente no Montijo, estava na varanda e caiu um relâmpago exatamente em cima da caixa de metal do radar de velocidade de 60km/h quem sai da VDG para o Montijo.. Aposto que muita gente que ia a circular lá se assustou e bem porque eu assustei-me e estou a cerca de 1km...


No inicio vi um grande clarão seguido de um valente estalo, muito provavelmente foi essa descarga


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Out 2022 às 19:52)

Por aqui não foi nada de mais. Trovoada frequente mas não muito intensa. Existe uma boa imagem de satélite. Resta saber se vamos apanhar com ela ou não


----------



## RickStorm (29 Out 2022 às 19:58)

Videos onde andais?


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2022 às 21:48)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal dia seco, nem contabilizo os 0,4mm da manhã, este ano devia ser estudado este escudo em Setúbal não é normal... O dia segue ameno mesmo a esta hora apesar da muita humidade no ar..


Os modelos nunca previram grande coisa para Setúbal e litoral alentejano. A Arrábida deu cabo da linha.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 22:20)

A brincar a brincar, Alenquer - Alto Concelho, segundo a rede Netatmo, atingiu hoje os *91,12mm* neste mês de Outubro. Passando assim a média.

Um mês de Outubro que afinal se fez favorável às contas da precipitação - embora não acabando com a seca - vem dar uma grande ajuda para que ela se resolva: assim Novembro queira continuar o trabalho que Outubro iniciou. A ver vamos...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Out 2022 às 23:02)

Chove fraquinho no Montijo


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 23:08)

Por Coruche começa a chover também


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2022 às 23:39)

Chuva certinha persistente   , não é nada de outro mundo mas é certinha


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (30 Out 2022 às 00:20)

Parece estar a chover razoavelmente na AML, alguém para reportar?


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2022 às 00:25)

Aqui por Coruche ainda não parou desde que falei


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2022 às 00:31)

Sim chove bem em Lisboa, e certinha há mais de 1 hora.


----------



## windchill (30 Out 2022 às 00:36)

Apesar da enorme distância que separava a minha varanda aqui na margem sul do Tejo, das trovoadas que se formaram ao inicio da noite no interior alentejano, ainda consegui fazer o 'milagre' de captar estas 3 imagens das enormes células convectivas, bem iluminadas pelos raios, a mais de 100km para SE.  Muita persistência e confiança, foram a chave para conseguir estes registos, a uma tão grande distância, curiosamente as primeiras 3 fotos deste ano que captei aqui da varanda mágica... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nW2Voe]
	
2022.10.29 - 192548 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nW3S6w]
	
2022.10.29 - 192652 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nW3S6b]
	
2022.10.29 - 193610 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2022 às 02:07)

Boa noite, 

A passada quinta, apesar de parecer ser um dia com algum potencial, na realidade revelou-se algo "monótona", com a precipitação toda a noroeste e apenas uns aguaceirozinhos resultantes da "desfrente" ao final da tarde. Entretanto sexta-feira começou com alguma nebulosidade mas o céu rapidamente limpou, e a tarde até foi bem agradável (um contraste com os relatos do Norte do país). 
A noite de sexta foi passada em Lisboa, num jantar com antigos colegas da faculdade. A noite foi claramente abafada e, ao longo da noite, foi possível ver o aumento da nebulosidade: à meia-noite ainda havia abertas mas às duas da manhã o céu já estava completamente encoberto. Por volta das duas e quarenta saí de Lisboa em direção a casa e a essa hora começaram a cair as primeiras pingas, sendo que na Ponte 25 de Abril vi um relâmpago bem ao longe, a noroeste, pouco antes das três da manhã. Por volta das quatro da manhã, quando realmente me deitei, foi quando começou a chover, ainda que pouca coisa (durou para aí um minuto). 

O dia passado foi bem diferente. Ao contrário do que aconteceu em outras zonas da Península de Setúbal, por aqui o evento de manhã foi bem intenso. Choveu bem durante quase uma hora, acompanhada de uma trovoada medonha nalguns momentos - diria que devem ter caído pelo menos uns 20 mm por aqui hoje. Com tudo o que choveu nesta segunda metade de outubro, diria que a precipitação já ultrapassou a média, e ainda vai chover um pouco até dia 31. 

Nas últimas horas, e depois duma tarde de domingo relativamente calma, voltou a pingar com mais intensidade. Chove de forma fraca, mas persistente, há quase 3 horas seguidas... bem bom!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e manhã de nevoeiro por Samora. Bem visíveis na imagem de satélite algumas bolsas de nevoeiro no vale do Tejo, nomeadamente aqui na lezíria, bem como nos vales de outros rios, como o Mondego ou o Douro.






17,2 ºC e 92% de HR neste momento. O dia deverá ser meteorologicamente mais aborrecido hoje...


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2022 às 10:25)

Boas
Mínima 16,6ºC
 Pingos insignificantes deram 0,8mm de madrugada
Agora sol em mais um dia seco e de calor...estão 20,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2022 às 11:25)

0.8mm


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2022 às 12:55)

Boa tarde.
Hoje o sol queima e de que maneira. 
Em contrapartida, durante a noite já deu para apanhar um friozinho.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2022 às 13:06)

Belo dia! Nuvens altas, Cirrus associadas  ao jet. Eólicas quase paradas, à espera do último vale depressionario.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2022 às 13:52)

Arruda dos Vinhos 

Vistas dos quadrantes Leste.


----------



## RStorm (30 Out 2022 às 15:04)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um aguaceiro no inicio da madrugada, contabilizando mais *0,3 mm *
O dia começou com céu limpo, mas tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade desde o meio da manhã. No Samouco ainda cheguei a apanhar nevoeiro cerrado. 

O mês segue com *31,5 mm *e ainda falta a frente de amanhã  Está longe da média mensal, mas já foi bom ver esta chuva toda até agora  

Mínima de hoje: *15,8ºC *
T. Atual: *21,3ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2022 às 17:22)

Finalmente dentro da hora solar, já se começa a escurecer.

Extremos: 13,1ºC /22,0ºC

Amanhã é a última chuvada do mês


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2022 às 23:56)

Boa noite, 
Depois duma madrugada molhada e dum dia de céu limpo, parece que a frente quente já está a entrar por regiões mais a norte. Infelizmente parece que por aqui só terei chuva amanhã à tarde, e não deverá ser nada de especial... 

@Candy Como estão as coisas aí por Peniche?


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2022 às 00:11)

aqui já chuviscou um pouco, molhou o chão, um pedacinho separado a sul da chuva toda


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2022 às 01:18)

0,2 mm em Cabo Carvoeiro, até às 00h.
Movimento geral dos ecos é de SO para NE:





Ramo quente do sistema frontal não tem expressão para sul do Cabo Raso.





A abundância de nuvens altas torna difícil a identificação da posição do sistema frontal e da frente fria posterior:


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2022 às 07:24)

Vai chovendo aqui por Alenquer, *1.95mm* o total acumulado na última hora.


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2022 às 07:29)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com chuva moderada em Lisboa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Out 2022 às 07:49)

E o que choveu aqui na Ericeira desde as 6h ...?! Canivetes!! (Ah, e trovoada também)
Agora parou mas está vento e céu cor de chumbo. Bela Invernia


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2022 às 09:21)

Inicio de manhã de chuva!  Apanhei chuva desde Azambuja até Rio Maior, mas olhando pelo radar não deverá durar muito mais.


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2022 às 09:39)

Em Lisboa ja não chove. Vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:




A SE-S:


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2022 às 10:07)

Boas
Finalmente alguma chuva forte por aqui mesmo ao fechar do evento de hoje e por algumas semanas, veremos quantas... 4,4mm acumulados hoje, 50,2mm este mês, é bom mas longe da média, 260,6mm este Ano o que até agora é só trágico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2022 às 11:27)

Frente(s) fria(s) a chegar, já tenho 7 mm da frente quente, nada mau.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2022 às 11:45)

como assim 0.4mm???????????????????????????????


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2022 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde 

A frente foi uma desilusão por aqui, mais uma vez apanhei com a "zona de quebra"  O pluviómetro nem mexeu, apesar do chão estar húmido  
Agora sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco de SW-W. 

Extremos de ontem: *15,8ºC / 21,9ºC / 0,3 mm *
Mínima de hoje: *17,1ºC *

T. Atual: *21,5ºC*
HR: 73% 
Vento: SW-W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2022 às 14:57)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> A frente foi uma desilusão por aqui, mais uma vez apanhei com a "zona de quebra"  O pluviómetro nem mexeu, apesar do chão estar húmido
> Agora sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco de SW-W.
> ...




RStorm, terás o pluviómetro demasiado protegido ou que não esteja a apanhar toda a precipitação que cai por aí? Dá-me sempre a ideia que registas menos precipitação que as estações da vizinhança, mas até pode estar tudo bem com a instalação e a minha perceção estar errada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2022 às 14:58)

Frentes frias deram ghost   Mas já era esperado. Céu deve começar a limpar.

Fecho Outubro de barriga cheia com *146 mm*. Relva já está a ficar selvagem.

Esta noite já deve baixar dos 10ºC finalmente


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2022 às 17:58)

A frente aqui deu 0,0mm   acumulados hoje 4,4mm antes da frente.
 Máxima mais uma vez alta 23,6ºC
Agora estão 20,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2022 às 18:22)

Boa noite!
Dia calmo, com alguma chuva durante a manhã e chuviscos esporádicos à tarde. Acumulado a rondar os 5 mm.
A temperatura segue nos *17,3ºC*. Vêm aí noites mais frescas.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2022 às 19:33)

Hoje foram mais *12,45 mm* aqui em Alenquer (Alto Concelho) , ou seja o mês de outubro termina por aqui com *103,69 mm*. Muito mais do que esperado e um belo pontapé na seca! Dados da rede Netatmo.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2022 às 22:40)

Com algum surpresa choveu agora de noite e ainda acumulou 1mm, total então hoje 5,6mm


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2022 às 22:54)

MSantos disse:


> RStorm, terás o pluviómetro demasiado protegido ou que não esteja a apanhar toda a precipitação que cai por aí? Dá-me sempre a ideia que registas menos precipitação que as estações da vizinhança, mas até pode estar tudo bem com a instalação e a minha perceção estar errada.


A minha estação não é muito favorável a precipitações do quadrante sul, devido ao facto de ser uma zona muito urbanizada, mas no entanto os valores não me parecem fugir muito á realidade. Pelo menos quando comparado com a estação Clima.AML, as diferenças de valores não costumam ser muitas, juntando também o facto de está estação estar num outro ponto estratégico, topo de um edifício de 6/7 andares.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2022 às 23:02)

RStorm disse:


> A minha estação não é muito favorável a precipitações do quadrante sul, devido ao facto de ser uma zona muito urbanizada, mas no entanto os valores não me parecem fugir muito á realidade. Pelo menos quando comparado com a estação Clima.AML, as diferenças de valores não costumam ser muitas, juntando também o facto de está estação estar num outro ponto estratégico, topo de um edifício de 6/7 andares.


As diferenças não parecem ser grandes, mas têm me saltado à vista só pelo facto de sistemáticamente teres menos 2 a 5 mm a menos que a vizinhança, e às vezes nem chega a tanto, mas a diferença é ou quase sempre para menos em relação às outras estações. Mas sem stress, nem sempre se consegue instalações perfeitas.   Eu por exemplo não tenho estação pelo facto de não ter condições mínimas para a ter, tenho apenas um sensor Auriol ao nível do 3ºandar.   Bons seguimentos!


----------



## remember (1 Nov 2022 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de chuva, bem pelo menos de manhã 

Assim termina mais um mês com 72.1mm, o que nos valeu foi mesmo a segunda quinzena.

Ultimamente tenho ido treinar ao fim de semana para o PUSIA, não percebo muito bem como é que um dos maiores parques do Município de Loures, está sempre às escuras nas últimas horas do seu horário, agora com a hora de Inverno ainda pior

Desculpem o desabafo, foto tirada no sábado no Parque Ribeirinho Moinhos da Póvoa para Norte.



Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2022 às 10:26)

MSantos disse:


> As diferenças não parecem ser grandes, mas têm me saltado à vista só pelo facto de sistemáticamente teres menos 2 a 5 mm a menos que a vizinhança, e às vezes nem chega a tanto, mas a diferença é ou quase sempre para menos em relação às outras estações. Mas sem stress, nem sempre se consegue instalações perfeitas.   Eu por exemplo não tenho estação pelo facto de não ter condições mínimas para a ter, tenho apenas um sensor Auriol ao nível do 3ºandar.   Bons seguimentos!


A instalação que eu tenho encontra-se a 5 metros do solo e a cerca de 7 de um prédio de 3 andares a sul. Este último factor é que é a principal causa dos valores serem por vezes ligeiramente inferiores quando comparado com outras estações vizinhas. Ao longo destes quatro anos que estou no fórum, fui sempre fazendo vários ajustes no local e agora finalmente parece ter encontrado a posição mais idealista para apanhar a precipitação, mas poderá continuar a haver aquela margem de erro, cada vez que estiverem ventos fortes de sul associados á chuva 

Bom seguimentos e um abraço


----------



## Mammatus (1 Nov 2022 às 11:35)

Boas,

Eis o retrato do mês de Outubro.

Extremos mensais: *31,7ºC* (dia 04) / *12.5ºC* (dia 01)
Acumulado mensal: *84.26 mm *






Padrão meteorológico distinto entre a 1ª e a 2ª quinzenas.

Destaque para a passagem da frente fria no passado sábado de manhã, com chuva forte (rain rate max *61.19 mm/h*) e alguma trovoada.


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2022 às 14:49)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Depois duma madrugada molhada e dum dia de céu limpo, parece que a frente quente já está a entrar por regiões mais a norte. Infelizmente parece que por aqui só terei chuva amanhã à tarde, e não deverá ser nada de especial...
> 
> @Candy Como estão as coisas aí por Peniche?


Desculpa! Só vi agora a notificação


----------

